# Essere un giochino



## zona del disastro (12 Settembre 2011)

Non ci vediamo da un po', diciamo 6 mesi. Non ci vediamo intendo che non viene a trovarmi a casa. 
Dice, lei, che in citta' si dice o si e' detto di noi. 
Si vocifera insomma. E dunque, stop agli incontri. Ci si sente al cell ma punto.
 Stop agli incontri "in quella casa", ha specificato. Poi: "Vai altrove,cambia citta',mica lontano,qui' vicino,  dove mi sentiro' piu' libera e potro' venire spesso, senza troppo stress." 
Cambiare citta'. 
Pagando di piu', in una casa probabilmente meno carina e in una citta' che non amo, per continuare ad avere le briciole di lei e, cio' che piu' conta,senza poterla avere quando e come e per cosa voglio, ed essendo al contrario sempre e cmq a sua disposizione...
Dite che se volevo porre una domanda per un consiglio mi sto rispondendo da solo?  
Non e' cosi' semplice in realta'.
Il mio dubbio e' se ucciderla subito:rotfl: o se prima dirle quello che penso di questa ultima proposta.
 Da notare che anni fa,in questa citta' da dove adesso dovrei sloggiare, mi sollecito' lei a venire, perche' vivevo altrove.Poi qualcosa non ha funzionato, ci avranno visti o avranno visto lei dalle mie parti, insomma si e' spaventata e morale della favola ora se voglio continuare a vederla devo andar via da qui.
 "Della nuova casa.Voglio le chiavi.Voglio sentirla anche mia. Escludi alberghi e squallori simili. Voglio viverti come una cosa seria. Nei limiti delle mie scelte di vita.", questo il succo del discorso che mi ha fatto.
Chi si ricorda di questa storia e avra' la bonta' di rammentarla da se' mi evitera' di dilungarmi oltre, basti qui' accennare al fatto che sono anni ormai che va avanti tra alti e bassi.
 Sono un po' stanco.
 Quasi quasi mollo tutto, ora che perdo per impossibilita' sopravvenuta di continuare e non perche', a parte il marito( la figura del marito, non il tizio che la incarna)mi abbia preferito altri.
 Che dite, e' venuto il momento di dire end game ?:sonar:


----------



## aristocat (12 Settembre 2011)

E' il prezzo che devi pagare se vuoi continuare con lei


----------



## Sterminator (12 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Non ci vediamo da un po', diciamo 6 mesi. Non ci vediamo intendo che non viene a trovarmi a casa.
> Dice, lei, che in citta' si dice o si e' detto di noi.
> Si vocifera insomma. E dunque, stop agli incontri. Ci si sente al cell ma punto.
> Stop agli incontri "in quella casa", ha specificato. Poi: "Vai altrove,cambia citta',mica lontano,qui' vicino,  dove mi sentiro' piu' libera e potro' venire spesso, senza troppo stress."
> ...


Urca... fai addirittura lo zingaro per il pelo?


----------



## Irene (12 Settembre 2011)

ciao zona.....uhm... come hai fatto a resistere fin'ora?... devi esserne davvero innamorato..
chiederti di trasferirti ai miei occhi è di un'egoismo enorme..
che sia end game o no lo devi sentire tu... il mio end sarebbe arrivato moooolto tempo fa..
comunque sia guarda che ti capisco.. per amore si arriva anche a rinunciare a se stessi...
solo che non paga.. mai..
ti auguro ogni bene, un abbraccio..

Irene


----------



## aristocat (13 Settembre 2011)

Ah, la penso come Irene. E' un rapporto, il tuo, molto "dispari"; non per altro.


----------



## sienne (13 Settembre 2011)

Ciao,

Se è arrivata l’ora, solo tu lo puoi stabilire … 
Ma cosa ti aspetti da questa storia?

quoto irene!

sienne


----------



## aristocat (13 Settembre 2011)

Quando sarai veramente stanco, non avrai bisogno di chieder niente a noi, nessun consiglio a nessuno.
Saprai benissimo cosa fare

ari


----------



## oceansize (13 Settembre 2011)

Che stronza!

...ops l'ho detto troppo forte?


----------



## aristocat (13 Settembre 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> Che stronza!
> 
> ...ops l'ho detto troppo forte?


 Ma se trova chi la accontenta, non è che si tira indietro :blank:


----------



## Mari' (13 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Non ci vediamo da un po', diciamo 6 mesi. Non ci vediamo intendo che non viene a trovarmi a casa.
> Dice, lei, che in citta' si dice o si e' detto di noi.
> Si vocifera insomma. E dunque, stop agli incontri. Ci si sente al cell ma punto.
> Stop agli incontri "in quella casa", ha specificato. Poi: "Vai altrove,cambia citta',mica lontano,qui' vicino,  dove mi sentiro' piu' libera e potro' venire spesso, senza troppo stress."
> ...



A chi aspetti?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Settembre 2011)

Irene ha detto:


> ciao zona.....uhm... come hai fatto a resistere fin'ora?... devi esserne davvero innamorato..
> chiederti di trasferirti ai miei occhi è di un'egoismo enorme..
> che sia end game o no lo devi sentire tu... il mio end sarebbe arrivato moooolto tempo fa..
> comunque sia guarda che ti capisco.. per amore si arriva anche a rinunciare a se stessi...
> ...


Tutte le volte che sono riuscito a rinunciare a me stesso per amore di un'altra persona.
Ha pagato.
Sono gli unici momenti di felicità che io abbia mai conosciuto nella mia tormentata esistenza.
E tutte le volte che ho visto una donna rinunciare a qualcosa per me, è stata ripagata mille volte dal sottoscritto.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Non ci vediamo da un po', diciamo 6 mesi. Non ci vediamo intendo che non viene a trovarmi a casa.
> Dice, lei, che in citta' si dice o si e' detto di noi.
> Si vocifera insomma. E dunque, stop agli incontri. Ci si sente al cell ma punto.
> Stop agli incontri "in quella casa", ha specificato. Poi: "Vai altrove,cambia citta',mica lontano,qui' vicino,  dove mi sentiro' piu' libera e potro' venire spesso, senza troppo stress."
> ...


Zona:
Bellissimo quell'avatar, tu non sai quanto io adori quel dipinto!
Non lo puoi sapere.
Ci penso su a questa questione che hai scritto e ti faccio sapere.
Ci dormo su...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Settembre 2011)

GAME OVER


----------



## Rabarbaro (13 Settembre 2011)

Ciao Zona!

Capita talvolta, quando si è fortunati, di vivere una rivoluzione di velluto.
Che è rivoluzione solo perchè fino a qualche momento prima pensavamo di non poter fare altrimenti.
Ed il fare altrimenti avrebbe comportato dolore, uno sbattere la testa forsennato contro il muro e un domani che non si sarebbe voluto mai colorare.
Ma quando lo sbattere la testa è il ritmo del presente e non lo spauracchio del futuro, è più grande il vigore per sostenerlo che il tormento del perderlo.
E il vigore e la forza sono quelle cose che mancano quando si è stanchi alla sera, quando certe donne non solleticano più l'anima come prima e quando la schiena fa male per le troppe nerbate.
Ed allora quello che era un momento di sollievo diventa un'ulteriore nerbata sulla schiena, che non sazia nè pancia nè cuore e la cui mancanza diviene solo un sospirato sollievo.
Che è di velluto perchè non fa male, come quando rimuovi una benda da una ferita che è guarita da mesi, come quando ti togli la camicia sporca di una giornata di lavoro e come quando guardi l'ultima rata pagata del mutuo.
Ed allora non piangi la morte di un fanciullo, ma ti accorgi che è un vecchio, vecchissimo beone che è passato a miglior vita, che ha goduto tutto il possibile e che se ne va sazio di tutto quello che poteva mangiare.
E sorridi pensando a lui, il vegliardo, vissuto totalmente, totalmente consumato.
E non c'è bisogno di dire basta.
Quando si è fortunati.
Basta tacerlo.

Ciao!


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Sono un po' stanco.
> Quasi quasi mollo tutto, ora che perdo per impossibilita' sopravvenuta di continuare e non perche', a parte il marito( la figura del marito, non il tizio che la incarna)mi abbia preferito altri.
> Che dite, e' venuto il momento di dire end game ?:sonar:


 Se ci stai ancora a pensare, ti consiglio di impiegare meglio questo tempo assieme ad uno specialista. Secondo me, ne hai davvero  bisogno...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Settembre 2011)

mandala a cagare


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> mandala a cagare


quoto!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Settembre 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Zona!
> 
> Capita talvolta, quando si è fortunati, di vivere una rivoluzione di velluto.
> Che è rivoluzione solo perchè fino a qualche momento prima pensavamo di non poter fare altrimenti.
> ...


Grande rabarbaro...
AAHAHAHAHAHAHHA...la tua bocca si muove al tempo giusto per sta roba qua...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
[video=youtube;-yzEbcgDCrQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yzEbcgDCrQ[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (13 Settembre 2011)

Zona la mia prima riflessione è quella di spostare l'asse.
Non considerarti un giochino, ma un giocatore.

Qua hai bisogno di un'amica.
Questa amica abita in un'altra città.

Le dici...senti, mi ospiti per un po'...e lei ah si caro...
Poi vai dalla tua lei e le dici...ho fatto quanto chiedi...abito qui per il momento.

Quando viene le dici ( sempre da fintomona mi raccomando)
Mi sono dimenticato di dirti che condivido la casa con la sua proprietaria...un piccolo dettaglio, del tutto trascurabile: orsù trombiamo!


----------



## Rabarbaro (13 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Grande rabarbaro...
> AAHAHAHAHAHAHHA...la tua bocca si muove al tempo giusto per sta roba qua...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...


E pensare che avevo in mente qualcosa del genere:
[video=youtube;LBhZAQlOtwg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBhZAQlOtwg&feature=related[/video]

Devo rallentare il metronomo...


----------



## Buscopann (13 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Non ci vediamo da un po', diciamo 6 mesi. Non ci vediamo intendo che non viene a trovarmi a casa.
> Dice, lei, che in citta' si dice o si e' detto di noi.
> Si vocifera insomma. E dunque, stop agli incontri. Ci si sente al cell ma punto.
> Stop agli incontri "in quella casa", ha specificato. Poi: "Vai altrove,cambia citta',mica lontano,qui' vicino,  dove mi sentiro' piu' libera e potro' venire spesso, senza troppo stress."
> ...


Il tuo nick la dice lunga. Penso che tu l'abbia scelto perché sei perfettamente conscio della situazione in cui ti trovi.
Senti..Ma quanto sei disposto ancora ad umiliarti per annusare il profumo dei suoi genitali? Perché a questo punto non credo che ci sia altra spiegazione alla tua ossessione di continuare a freqentare una donna del genere. Perché con tutto il (finto) amore che tu puoi provare per lei, penso che difficilmente tu puoi stimare una persona così, il cui unico scopo è annullare la tua personalità e renderti schiavo di un suo sollazzo.
Perché questo grande amore che tu hai bisogno di dare non lo incanali su altri binari? Lei non è la Donna della tua vita, ma come ti avevo scritto è semplicemente l'ossessione della tua vita. Esci dal tunnel..Anche perché più continui a scavare e più sarà difficile farlo..Si va sempre più a fondo..Ma non siamo palline di gomma..Quando tocchiamo il fondo non rimbalziamo..ci facciamo male..Molto più male di quanto tu stia provando adesso. 
Datti una mossa. Sii spietato con te stesso..Cosa faresti se una persona a cui tiene si trovasse in questa situazione? Probabilmente la prenderesti (in amicizia) a calci nel sedere. Fai lo stesso con te.

Buscopann


----------



## feeling (13 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Se ci stai ancora a pensare, ti consiglio di impiegare meglio questo tempo assieme ad uno specialista. Secondo me, ne hai davvero  bisogno...


Eliade...con tutto il rispetto, ma sei proprio certa che la gente che scrive qui le proprie croci, trovi giovamento in una risposta del genere?
Piuttosto astieniti, ma mi sembra che l'amico una bella ferita la abbia già, ci devi per forza buttare sopra il sale?
Scusa se mi sono permessa.
Ogniuno ha diritto di dire la sua eh, ci mancherebbe, ma mi sembra che la tendeza sia quella di contrariare i traditori a prescindere, lodare i traditi per loro cicatrici e dare il colpo di grazia agli ignavi.
Io sono contenta di porter leggere il vostro parere, e tu dovresti essere contenta di poter sentire il mio, che tu lo condivida o meno.

Per zona (scusa l'O.T.) quoto tantissimo chi ha detto che quando sarai davvero stufo, non avrai bisogno di chiedere. Con un mio ex con cui convivevo, quando la sua presenza era peggiore della sua assenza, non ho piu avuto dubbi....il problema è che tra amanti è difficile vedere la realtà di una persona, quando siete insieme, vi date il meglio l'uno dell'altra e diventa impossibile capire realmente una persona. Ti faccio tanti auguri, ma se posso darti un opinione, non traslocare per lei, la tua casa ti piace, pertanto...


----------



## Mari' (13 Settembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il tuo nick la dice lunga. Penso che tu l'abbia scelto perché sei perfettamente conscio della situazione in cui ti trovi.
> Senti..Ma quanto sei disposto ancora ad umiliarti per annusare il profumo dei suoi genitali? Perché a questo punto non credo che ci sia altra spiegazione alla tua ossessione di continuare a freqentare una donna del genere. Perché con tutto il (finto) amore che tu puoi provare per lei, penso che difficilmente tu puoi stimare una persona così, il cui unico scopo è annullare la tua personalità e renderti schiavo di un suo sollazzo.
> Perché questo grande amore che tu hai bisogno di dare non lo incanali su altri binari? Lei non è la Donna della tua vita, ma come ti avevo scritto è semplicemente l'ossessione della tua vita. Esci dal tunnel..Anche perché più continui a scavare e più sarà difficile farlo..Si va sempre più a fondo..Ma non siamo palline di gomma..Quando tocchiamo il fondo non rimbalziamo..ci facciamo male..Molto più male di quanto tu stia provando adesso.
> Datti una mossa. Sii spietato con te stesso..Cosa faresti se una persona a cui tiene si trovasse in questa situazione? Probabilmente la prenderesti (in amicizia) a calci nel sedere. Fai lo stesso con te.
> ...




:up:

ECHECAZZZ!​


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il tuo nick la dice lunga. Penso che tu l'abbia scelto perché sei perfettamente conscio della situazione in cui ti trovi.
> Senti..Ma quanto sei disposto ancora ad umiliarti per annusare il profumo dei suoi genitali? Perché a questo punto non credo che ci sia altra spiegazione alla tua ossessione di continuare a freqentare una donna del genere. Perché con tutto il (finto) amore che tu puoi provare per lei, penso che difficilmente tu puoi stimare una persona così, il cui unico scopo è annullare la tua personalità e renderti schiavo di un suo sollazzo.
> Perché questo grande amore che tu hai bisogno di dare non lo incanali su altri binari? Lei non è la Donna della tua vita, ma come ti avevo scritto è semplicemente l'ossessione della tua vita. Esci dal tunnel..Anche perché più continui a scavare e più sarà difficile farlo..Si va sempre più a fondo..Ma non siamo palline di gomma..Quando tocchiamo il fondo non rimbalziamo..ci facciamo male..Molto più male di quanto tu stia provando adesso.
> Datti una mossa. Sii spietato con te stesso..Cosa faresti se una persona a cui tiene si trovasse in questa situazione? Probabilmente la prenderesti (in amicizia) a calci nel sedere. Fai lo stesso con te.
> ...


:bravooo::good:k:


----------



## tesla (13 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Zona:
> Bellissimo quell'avatar, tu non sai quanto io adori quel dipinto!
> ...


scusate l'OT, che dipinto è?


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2011)

feeling ha detto:


> Eliade...con tutto il rispetto, ma sei proprio certa che la gente che scrive qui le proprie croci, trovi giovamento in una risposta del genere?
> Piuttosto astieniti, ma mi sembra che l'amico una bella ferita la abbia già, ci devi per forza buttare sopra il sale?
> Scusa se mi sono permessa.
> Ogniuno ha diritto di dire la sua eh, ci mancherebbe, ma mi sembra che la tendeza sia quella di contrariare i traditori a prescindere, lodare i traditi per loro cicatrici e dare il colpo di grazia agli ignavi.
> ...


Vale lo stesso per te! non devi condividere per forza quello che scrivono gli altri!

nessuno sta cricifiggendo i traditori e santificando i traditi!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Vale lo stesso per te! non devi condividere per forza quello che scrivono gli altri!
> 
> nessuno sta cricifiggendo i traditori e santificando i traditi!


Vero quei tempi sono finiti!


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2011)

feeling ha detto:


> Eliade...con tutto il rispetto, ma sei proprio certa che la gente che scrive qui le proprie croci, trovi giovamento in una risposta del genere?
> Piuttosto astieniti, ma mi sembra che l'amico una bella ferita la abbia già, ci devi per forza buttare sopra il sale?
> *Scusa se mi sono permessa.*
> Ogniuno ha diritto di dire la sua eh, ci mancherebbe, ma mi sembra che la tendeza sia quella di contrariare i traditori a prescindere, lodare i traditi per loro cicatrici e dare il colpo di grazia agli ignavi.
> Io sono contenta di porter leggere il vostro parere, e tu dovresti essere contenta di poter sentire il mio, che tu lo condivida o meno.


Tranquilla sei scusata, ma la prossima volta per favore astieniti o non ti scuserò più. 
Forse hai preso il mio post in modo ironico ma era un consiglio sincero. Penso che se dopo una proposta il cui succo sia:"_Della nuova casa.Voglio le chiavi.Voglio sentirla anche mia. Escludi alberghi e squallori simili. Voglio viverti come una cosa seria. Nei limiti delle mie scelte di vita._"  si è ancora li a tentennare sul valore di questa persona (come tu hai quasi ben detto ignavi), allora credo che un aiuto a ragionare, quale può essere un aiuto psicologico, debba essere provato.
Oltretutto forse non lo hai mai letto prima, io si perciò ti consiglio di leggere qualche altra sua discussione per capirlo meglio. Lui si è già trasferito una volta per lei, nella città dove abita ora, lasciando i figli (non ricordo se uno o due), dove viveva prima...se non ha bisogno lui di un aiuto serio....


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Vale lo stesso per te! non devi condividere per forza quello che scrivono gli altri!
> 
> nessuno sta cricifiggendo i traditori e santificando i traditi!


Grazie dolcezza! Mah....comunque l'ho presa sul ridere...


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Tranquilla sei scusata, ma la prossima volta per favore astieniti o non ti scuserò più.
> Forse hai preso il mio post in modo ironico ma era un consiglio sincero. Penso che se dopo una proposta il cui succo sia:"_Della nuova casa.Voglio le chiavi.Voglio sentirla anche mia. Escludi alberghi e squallori simili. Voglio viverti come una cosa seria. Nei limiti delle mie scelte di vita._"  si è ancora li a tentennare sul valore di questa persona (come tu hai quasi ben detto ignavi), allora credo che un aiuto a ragionare, quale può essere un aiuto psicologico, debba essere provato.
> Oltretutto forse non lo hai mai letto prima, io si perciò ti consiglio di leggere qualche altra sua discussione per capirlo meglio. Lui si è già trasferito una volta per lei, nella città dove abita ora, lasciando i figli (non ricordo se uno o due), dove viveva prima...se non ha bisogno lui di un aiuto serio....


Quoto!



Eliade ha detto:


> Grazie dolcezza! Mah....comunque l'ho presa sul ridere...


Di nulla!


----------



## Tubarao (13 Settembre 2011)

L'arbitro ha sospeso la partita per............................ IMPRATICABILITA' DI CAMPO.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Non ci vediamo da un po', diciamo 6 mesi. Non ci vediamo intendo che non viene a trovarmi a casa.
> Dice, lei, che in citta' si dice o si e' detto di noi.
> Si vocifera insomma. E dunque, stop agli incontri. Ci si sente al cell ma punto.
> Stop agli incontri "in quella casa", ha specificato. Poi: "Vai altrove,cambia citta',mica lontano,qui' vicino,  dove mi sentiro' piu' libera e potro' venire spesso, senza troppo stress."
> ...


Ah ecco Zona ci sono...
Per prima cosa parti da te stesso.
Ma per te, solo per, te chiediti che cosa vuoi veramente.
Vuoi veramente cambiare città?
O ti hanno dato lo sfratto e ti racconti questa storia?
Sai no è facile raccontarsela...prigionieri di vari meccanismi...

Ma ti sei mai chiesto cosa provi per lei?
E perchè lo provi?
E come mai lo provi?
Ti sei mai chiesto come mai lei usi quel profumo?
O quel rossetto?
O perchè vada in quel supermercato al posto di un altro?

E secondo te il suo è amore?
Ti ha già chiesto di portarle la borsa della spesa?
Se lei sceglie te, saranno scelte sue, e tu di adeguerai perchè per amore ci si sacrifica sai?

Ma parti da te stesso...
Vedrai il dolore di essere usati poi passa...
Chiediti cosa vuoi veramente...ohi se vuoi lei...non ci sono santi nè madonne...

Ma potresti proporle di ricostruire no?
Vedrai che se lei capisce che la ami veramente lascerà suo marito per te...e ti dirà...mantienimi ti va?

Ma ora concentrati su te stesso, 
Guardati dentro e pensa a quello che vedi...
Tu sei più importante di te stesso.
L'autostima vien da dentro capisci? 
Recuperati.


----------



## Daniele (13 Settembre 2011)

Zona del disastro, ovviamente ti dirò la banalità...mandala a quel paese, ma siccome a te piace pigliarlo in culo senza essere omosessuale so già che cambierai casa, le darai le chiavi e già che ci sei arrederai la stessa con i mobili che vuole lei...e magari a te fanno cagare l'animo. Con il tempo investito e i soldi investiti in ei ti saresti potuto scopare troppe mignotte e sicuramente più belle e più passionali di lei, considera solo questa cosa.


----------



## Sole (13 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Non ci vediamo da un po', diciamo 6 mesi. Non ci vediamo intendo che non viene a trovarmi a casa.
> Dice, lei, che in citta' si dice o si e' detto di noi.
> Si vocifera insomma. E dunque, stop agli incontri. Ci si sente al cell ma punto.
> Stop agli incontri "in quella casa", ha specificato. Poi: "Vai altrove,cambia citta',mica lontano,qui' vicino,  dove mi sentiro' piu' libera e potro' venire spesso, senza troppo stress."
> ...


Se ti piace essere un giochino, evidentemente c'è un motivo.

Qual è?


----------



## aristocat (13 Settembre 2011)

Prendersi il "dolce" di un rapporto senza le "beghe" che nascono quando si fa "sul serio"... può essere un motivo :blank:


----------



## zona del disastro (13 Settembre 2011)

Grazie Eliade, 
dallo specialista potremmo andare in due, perche' uno che come avatar ha un cuore con scritto  "mi amo" e' da internamento immediato.. 
bye, grazie del consiglio


----------



## zona del disastro (13 Settembre 2011)

Rabarbaro, il tuo post e' da meditare, sei in gamba...


----------



## zona del disastro (13 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> mandala a cagare


Lapidaria


----------



## zona del disastro (13 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Zona la mia prima riflessione è quella di spostare l'asse.
> Non considerarti un giochino, ma un giocatore.
> 
> Qua hai bisogno di un'amica.
> ...


Grande Conte))....pero' da Lei mi aspettavo una dritta migliore, dove la trovo cosi' su due piedi un altra sbarbina da usare come arma impropria? No, non va...


----------



## zona del disastro (13 Settembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il tuo nick la dice lunga. Penso che tu l'abbia scelto perché sei perfettamente conscio della situazione in cui ti trovi.
> Senti..Ma quanto sei disposto ancora ad umiliarti per annusare il profumo dei suoi genitali? Perché a questo punto non credo che ci sia altra spiegazione alla tua ossessione di continuare a freqentare una donna del genere. Perché con tutto il (finto) amore che tu puoi provare per lei, penso che difficilmente tu puoi stimare una persona così, il cui unico scopo è annullare la tua personalità e renderti schiavo di un suo sollazzo.
> Perché questo grande amore che tu hai bisogno di dare non lo incanali su altri binari? Lei non è la Donna della tua vita, ma come ti avevo scritto è semplicemente l'ossessione della tua vita. Esci dal tunnel..Anche perché più continui a scavare e più sarà difficile farlo..Si va sempre più a fondo..Ma non siamo palline di gomma..Quando tocchiamo il fondo non rimbalziamo..ci facciamo male..Molto più male di quanto tu stia provando adesso.
> Datti una mossa. Sii spietato con te stesso..Cosa faresti se una persona a cui tiene si trovasse in questa situazione? Probabilmente la prenderesti (in amicizia) a calci nel sedere. Fai lo stesso con te.
> ...


Da meditare, lo ammetto...


----------



## zona del disastro (13 Settembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> scusate l'OT, che dipinto è?


 Viandante sul mare di nebbia, Friedrich
carino,eh?..oh, non come l'isola dei morti di Boklin...


----------



## zona del disastro (13 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Tranquilla sei scusata, ma la prossima volta per favore astieniti o non ti scuserò più.
> Forse hai preso il mio post in modo ironico ma era un consiglio sincero. Penso che se dopo una proposta il cui succo sia:"_Della nuova casa.Voglio le chiavi.Voglio sentirla anche mia. Escludi alberghi e squallori simili. Voglio viverti come una cosa seria. Nei limiti delle mie scelte di vita._"  si è ancora li a tentennare sul valore di questa persona (come tu hai quasi ben detto ignavi), allora credo che un aiuto a ragionare, quale può essere un aiuto psicologico, debba essere provato.
> Oltretutto forse non lo hai mai letto prima, io si perciò ti consiglio di leggere qualche altra sua discussione per capirlo meglio. Lui si è già trasferito una volta per lei, nella città dove abita ora, lasciando i figli (non ricordo se uno o due), dove viveva prima...se non ha bisogno lui di un aiuto serio....


Ma quando? Io non ho lasciato i figli, la mia storia con questa donna e' cominciata dopo anni che gia' vivevo lontano da casa per lavoro. La separazione con mia moglie, su cui la storia di cui sopra non ha avuto alcun peso perche' eravamo ai ferri corti gia' da prima, l'ha chiesta lei noi io, io non avrei mai fatto una richiesta cosi' assurda: nella vita si ha una sola possibilita', come ne "Il cacciatore", un colpo solo..tutto il resto, come diceva l'Ecclesiale, e' vanita'


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Da meditare, lo ammetto...


pensa solo a quello che vuoi e che ritieni sia giusto per te!
se ti poni queste domande è perchè non vuoi cambiare casa e vita..... quindi rifletti bene!


----------



## zona del disastro (13 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah ecco Zona ci sono...
> Per prima cosa parti da te stesso.
> Ma per te, solo per, te chiediti che cosa vuoi veramente.
> Vuoi veramente cambiare città?
> ...


Ecco, questo e' il Conte che mi piace...maestro di vita.
Non voglio,cmq, che lasci il marito. Non voglio una che mi giri per casa. Sto bene da solo. Voglio che mi voglia piu' di quanto voglia quello che vuole. Punto. Per il resto, pensero' e riflettero' sulle Sue parole, Conte..grazie.


----------



## zona del disastro (13 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Zona del disastro, ovviamente ti dirò la banalità...mandala a quel paese, ma siccome a te piace pigliarlo in culo senza essere omosessuale so già che cambierai casa, le darai le chiavi e già che ci sei arrederai la stessa con i mobili che vuole lei...e magari a te fanno cagare l'animo. Con il tempo investito e i soldi investiti in ei ti saresti potuto scopare troppe mignotte e sicuramente più belle e più passionali di lei, considera solo questa cosa.


In effetti, da un po' di tempo sto meditando di cambiare sponda, queste streghe del cazzo mi hanno rotto, ve lo dico...


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Ma quando? Io non ho lasciato i figli, la mia storia con questa donna e' cominciata dopo anni che gia' vivevo lontano da casa per lavoro. La separazione con mia moglie, su cui la storia di cui sopra non ha avuto alcun peso perche' eravamo ai ferri corti gia' da prima, l'ha chiesta lei noi io, io non avrei mai fatto una richiesta cosi' assurda: nella vita si ha una sola possibilita', come ne "Il cacciatore", un colpo solo..tutto il resto, come diceva l'Ecclesiale, e' vanita'


 Ricordavo male e (e comunque che c'entra tua moglie ora?) mi ha tratto in inganno questa tua frase: _Da notare che anni fa,in questa citta' da dove adesso dovrei sloggiare, mi sollecito' lei a venire, perche' vivevo altrove._


----------



## zona del disastro (13 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Se ti piace essere un giochino, evidentemente c'è un motivo.
> 
> Qual è?


Non mi piace essere un giochino.
Pero' ammetto che c'e' del vero sotto questa domanda cosi apparentemente banale...
La risposta e' che ...nn lo so. Io non so cosa mi muove, quanto c'e' di vero e quanto di artificiale, quanto dovuto a rivalsa e quanto al caso...non lo so, davvero...Cmq grazie dello spunto riflessivo, donna...


----------



## Sole (13 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Non mi piace essere un giochino.
> Pero' ammetto che c'e' del vero sotto questa domanda cosi apparentemente banale...
> La risposta e' che ...nn lo so. Io non so cosa mi muove, quanto c'e' di vero e quanto di artificiale, quanto dovuto a rivalsa e quanto al caso...non lo so, davvero...Cmq grazie dello spunto riflessivo, donna...


Le mie domande non sono mai banali! Nè casuali.

Come si fa a decidere su una cosa di cui non abbiamo piena consapevolezza?

Se non sai quali bisogni appaga questa donna e la situazione in cui ti sei messo, credo che sarà difficile per te liberarti dai meccanismi che ti tengono legato a lei, anche se lo vorrai.


----------



## zona del disastro (13 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Prendersi il "dolce" di un rapporto senza le "beghe" che nascono quando si fa "sul serio"... può essere un motivo :blank:


Di quale dolce parli, aristocat?
Quello costituito dalla scopata?
Quello potrei averlo con una qualsiasi escort a 200 euro e via, meglio i 200-300 euro a botta senza patemi d'animo e dolore.
Non me ne frega un cazzo della scopata.
E le "cose serie" della coppia quali sarebbero? Il mutuo? La tv la sera? Le vacanze? Ah, certo, i figli....
Non venirmi a parlare, te e le altre/i indignados, di dolce e amaro o di futilita' e serieta', grazie....


----------



## zona del disastro (13 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Le mie domande non sono mai banali! Nè casuali.
> 
> Come si fa a decidere su una cosa di cui non abbiamo piena consapevolezza?
> 
> Se non sai quali bisogni appaga questa donna e la situazione in cui ti sei messo, credo che sarà difficile per te liberarti dai meccanismi che ti tengono legato a lei, anche se lo vorrai.


Perche' tu pensi che le persone sappiano le motivazioni vere delle loro azioni e sentimenti e modalita' di agire e di vita?
Non e' cosi'. 
Certo, poi si possono dire un sacco di balle, a se stessi soprattutto...


----------



## aristocat (13 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> *Di quale dolce parli*, aristocat?
> Quello costituito dalla scopata?
> Quello potrei averlo con una qualsiasi escort a 200 euro e via, meglio i 200-300 euro a botta senza patemi d'animo e dolore.
> Non me ne frega un cazzo della scopata.
> ...


 Mon cherì (tanto per restare in tema :singleeye, io non sarò mai indignada ^^! No che non intendo la "scopata" punto... anche l'otium insieme, il dialogo -- ammetterai che esistono rapporti sentimentali con meno "Problemi concreti" di altri, oh... ^^ 

Fuori da ogni ipocrisia: avere un mutuo che ci si accolla insieme o decidere su come crescere i figli, può generare potenzialmente più beghe rispetto alle coppie senza queste "preoccupazioni".

Mia opinione, che - fidati - è tutto tranne che ipocrita, benpensante, perbenista.... . 

ari


----------



## aristocat (13 Settembre 2011)

Ma è così irritante pensare che in un rapporto ci sia tutta una serie di momenti più di "serietà" e concretezza rispetto ad altri, più ... "distensivi"? boh . Tutte eresie? :singleeye:


----------



## zona del disastro (13 Settembre 2011)

Irene ha detto:


> ciao zona.....uhm... come hai fatto a resistere fin'ora?... devi esserne davvero innamorato..
> chiederti di trasferirti ai miei occhi è di un'egoismo enorme..
> che sia end game o no lo devi sentire tu... il mio end sarebbe arrivato moooolto tempo fa..
> comunque sia guarda che ti capisco.. per amore si arriva anche a rinunciare a se stessi...
> ...


Non ho mai amato nessuna come ho amato lei, quella strega...
Grazie delle belle paroloe Irene


----------



## aristocat (13 Settembre 2011)

comunque invoco la Matraini


----------



## zona del disastro (13 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> comunque invoco la Matraini


E io Jack.
The ripper, of course
Bacio, Ar.. e rilassati, io mi incazzo ma non porto mai rancore, che e' sentimento plebeo. Preferisco dimenticare. Giammai perdonare.


----------



## Saby (13 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Non voglio,cmq, che lasci il marito. Non voglio una che mi giri per casa. Sto bene da solo. Voglio che mi voglia piu' di quanto voglia quello che vuole. Punto.
> ...................
> Non ho mai amato nessuna come ho amato lei, quella strega...


Ciao 
mi ci ritrovo moltissimo in quello che scrivi qui sopra. Lei ha toccato alcune corde della tua anima, che chi non ha mai provato non potrà capire fino in fondo.
Puoi cercare di "sezionare", fare a pezzetti, analizzare la tua infanzia, i tuoi vissuti, le tue esperienze... ma anche se arriverai a capire sempre strega resterà.

Solo tu dentro di te sentirai quando e' arrivato il momento di lasciarla andare. 

Non e' che sei troppo dolce e accondiscendente con lei? Hai mai detto a lei tutte queste cose che scrivi qui? Perché non le fai leggere la storia di Zona lungo questi anni qui nel forum? Il mio amante mi ha letta e si e' letto qui dentro... e credo abbia capito molte cose.
Un bacio.... la tua storia e' dentro un pezzettino del mio cuore


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Ecco, questo e' il Conte che mi piace...maestro di vita.
> Non voglio,cmq, che lasci il marito. Non voglio una che mi giri per casa. Sto bene da solo. Voglio che mi voglia piu' di quanto voglia quello che vuole. Punto. Per il resto, pensero' e riflettero' sulle Sue parole, Conte..grazie.


Allora vediamo: ci costruiamo una storia fatta solo di passione, teniamo fuori la quotidianità, ci aggiungiamo la trasgressione, l'adrenalina dell'incontro proibito, il piacere del rischio senza la sofferenza dell'amore impossibile: è un prezzo forse troppo alto da pagare dover periodicamente cambiare il luogo degli incontri? Io penso che invece debba essere un pezzo del puzzle, altrimenti dopo tanto tempo la routine entra anche qui e guasta tutto, no? Ma perchè ti lamenti? Se potesse si sarebbe offerta di spostarsi lei, ma avrebbe dovuto motivarlo al marito...


----------



## Mari' (14 Settembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora vediamo: ci costruiamo una storia fatta solo di passione, teniamo fuori la quotidianità, ci aggiungiamo la trasgressione, l'adrenalina dell'incontro proibito, il piacere del rischio senza la sofferenza dell'amore impossibile: è un prezzo forse troppo alto da pagare dover periodicamente cambiare il luogo degli incontri? Io penso che invece debba essere un pezzo del puzzle, altrimenti dopo tanto tempo la routine entra anche qui e guasta tutto, no? Ma perchè ti lamenti? Se potesse si sarebbe offerta di spostarsi lei, ma avrebbe dovuto motivarlo al marito...



A me quello che fa piu' pena e' quel poveretto del marito della signora (signora?) ... questi due si meritano un bel :calcio: e AMEN!


----------



## tesla (14 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Viandante sul mare di nebbia, Friedrich
> carino,eh?..oh, non come l'isola dei morti di Boklin...


grazie


----------



## zona del disastro (14 Settembre 2011)

Saby ha detto:


> Ciao
> mi ci ritrovo moltissimo in quello che scrivi qui sopra. Lei ha toccato alcune corde della tua anima, che chi non ha mai provato non potrà capire fino in fondo.
> Puoi cercare di "sezionare", fare a pezzetti, analizzare la tua infanzia, i tuoi vissuti, le tue esperienze... ma anche se arriverai a capire sempre strega resterà.
> 
> ...


Ecco, una cosi' la sposerei e magari me la terrei volentieri anche per casa: appartiene alla stessa categoria di streghe. Quelle che entrano dentro.E ci restano.
 Ciao Saby, sei stata molto...tenera


----------



## zona del disastro (14 Settembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora vediamo: ci costruiamo una storia fatta solo di passione, teniamo fuori la quotidianità, ci aggiungiamo la trasgressione, l'adrenalina dell'incontro proibito, il piacere del rischio senza la sofferenza dell'amore impossibile: è un prezzo forse troppo alto da pagare dover periodicamente cambiare il luogo degli incontri? Io penso che invece debba essere un pezzo del puzzle, altrimenti dopo tanto tempo la routine entra anche qui e guasta tutto, no? Ma perchè ti lamenti? Se potesse si sarebbe offerta di spostarsi lei, ma avrebbe dovuto motivarlo al marito...


E anche tu hai ragione...fa bene sentire le cose da angolature diverse dalla propria, in ottiche che appunto non sono le proprie...
Certo, fare un trasloco ogni 6 mesi cazzo :-D! L'ideale sarebbe avere altro appartamento da usare come luogo di incontri mobile, ma dovrei cambiare lavoro e stipendio


----------



## lothar57 (14 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Non ci vediamo da un po', diciamo 6 mesi. Non ci vediamo intendo che non viene a trovarmi a casa.
> Dice, lei, che in citta' si dice o si e' detto di noi.
> Si vocifera insomma. E dunque, stop agli incontri. Ci si sente al cell ma punto.
> Stop agli incontri "in quella casa", ha specificato. Poi: "Vai altrove,cambia citta',mica lontano,qui' vicino,  dove mi sentiro' piu' libera e potro' venire spesso, senza troppo stress."
> ...


Io spero che questo sia frutto del caldo.....cosa fai scusa??cambi citta'?e immagino fai poi il pendolare per venirci tutti i giorni??Ohhh ma siamo impazziti?Lasciala dove e' amico,cancella cell,non farti piu'trovare che ci pensi quel disgraziato che tutte le sere ci dorme assieme,e che,mettitelo ben in testa se la scopa chiamandola amore.
E poi come scrivono qui'sotto cosa ti aspetti da lei??


----------



## Sole (14 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Perche' tu pensi che le persone sappiano le motivazioni vere delle loro azioni e sentimenti e modalita' di agire e di vita?
> Non e' cosi'.
> Certo, poi si possono dire un sacco di balle, a se stessi soprattutto...


Non penso che le persone sappiano sempre le motivazioni che spingono a fare certe cose. Ma credo che dovrebbero impegnarsi per capirle, in modo obiettivo, senza raccontarsi balle, appunto.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Grande Conte))....pero' da Lei mi aspettavo una dritta migliore, dove la trovo cosi' su due piedi un altra sbarbina da usare come arma impropria? No, non va...


Beh, per la sbarbina no problem, vai a caccia con Lothar e rimorchi...


----------



## stellanuova (14 Settembre 2011)

Non credo che potrei innamorarmi di una persona impegnata, convivente o sposata.
Deve essere una vita d'inferno ! Stare insieme qualche ora e poi non vedersi per giorni,
non dormire insieme, non andare al cinema, a cena, non poter mai decidere all'ultimo
momento. 
Ma che senso ha ?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Viandante sul mare di nebbia, Friedrich
> carino,eh?..oh, non come l'isola dei morti di Boklin...


AH bellissimo quello dell'isola dei morti, musicato da Rachmaninov
[video=youtube;N10YZ2Sk3Kg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N10YZ2Sk3Kg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (14 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Ma quando? Io non ho lasciato i figli, la mia storia con questa donna e' cominciata dopo anni che gia' vivevo lontano da casa per lavoro. La separazione con mia moglie, su cui la storia di cui sopra non ha avuto alcun peso perche' eravamo ai ferri corti gia' da prima, l'ha chiesta lei noi io, io non avrei mai fatto una richiesta cosi' assurda: nella vita si ha una sola possibilita', come ne "Il cacciatore", un colpo solo..tutto il resto, come diceva l'Ecclesiale, e' vanita'


No l'ecclesiale diomio...
Le ecclesiaste...che ha pagine durissime verso le donne come lei...
senti:
Trovo che amara più della morte è la donna, la quale è tutta lacci: una rete il suo cuore, catene le sue braccia. Chi è gradito a Dio la sfugge ma il peccatore ne resta preso.
Ecclesiaste 7,26


----------



## contepinceton (14 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Ecco, questo e' il Conte che mi piace...maestro di vita.
> Non voglio,cmq, che lasci il marito. Non voglio una che mi giri per casa. Sto bene da solo. Voglio che mi voglia piu' di quanto voglia quello che vuole. Punto. Per il resto, pensero' e riflettero' sulle Sue parole, Conte..grazie.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Sono forte nella parodia delle maestre eh?
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...

Ma amico mio...
Fidati IO HO VOLUTO con tutto me stesso una donna, sai?
Ma lei non mi ha voluto.
E non c'è verso sai di persuadere una persona a volere cose che non vuole, potresti solo imporgliele:
Uno spreco di energia inutile...e dannoso...
Pensa se solo è lei che tenta di insinuarsi nella tua volontà.
Credimi, se una donna si avvicina troppo al mio lato del volere, io fuggo da tutti i cantoni: 
Compromettere quello è troppo rischioso.
AH grandio, fiero che lei veda in me un IO ipertrofico, anzichè capire che è solo gigantesco!


----------



## lothar57 (14 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh, per la sbarbina no problem, vai a caccia con Lothar e rimorchi...


nooooo amico mio io son fermo,basta caccia.
Pero'il nostro amico qua'sopra dovrebbe farlo sai,e'l'unico modo...chiodo scaccia chiodo.


Occio che a imitare le maestre si rischia...quella silente poi salta fuori.. e.....


----------



## Minerva (14 Settembre 2011)

magari lo ripeto ; succede di non leggere.
basta con riferimenti inutili , lasciate in pace le persone che non c'entrano con i discorsi e andate il pace per la vostra strada.capisco che possa essere anche divertente ma a me non garba più .
nel caso vi ringrazio


----------



## contepinceton (14 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> magari lo ripeto ; succede di non leggere.
> basta con riferimenti inutili , lasciate in pace le persone che non c'entrano con i discorsi e andate il pace per la vostra strada.capisco che possa essere anche divertente ma a me non garba più .
> nel caso vi ringrazio


AHAHAHAHAHAHA...ma da che pulpito vien la predica...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
Vedremo di fare il possibile...
Per l'impossibile ci stiamo organizzando...
Noi non andiamo da nessuna parte...
Siamo nella strada giusta...


----------



## oceansize (14 Settembre 2011)

Caro zona, ormai è un pezzetto che bazzichi qui, ricapitoliamo:
separato, quindi vita da single, i figli li vedi ogni tanto quindi non hai rotture tutti i giorni\sere\notti e tutti i we, la tua amante è sposata quindi più di tanto non ti può rompere e hai la tua libertà.
cos'è che ti manca ancora? 
tra 6 mesi sarai qui a scrivere da un'altra città le stesse cose di sempre, a meno che lei non si stufi davvero o tu o lei troviate qualche altro "passatempo", che dici?


----------



## Daniele (14 Settembre 2011)

Zona, le tue vicessitudini aumentano la mia autostima in maniera estrema, ti prego continua con questa malata relazione per rendere il mio ego più grande del *bip* di Mandingo.


----------



## zona del disastro (15 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No l'ecclesiale diomio...
> Le ecclesiaste...che ha pagine durissime verso le donne come lei...
> senti:
> Trovo che amara più della morte è la donna, la quale è tutta lacci: una rete il suo cuore, catene le sue braccia. Chi è gradito a Dio la sfugge ma il peccatore ne resta preso.
> Ecclesiaste 7,26


 ma si, certo, quella roba li'....


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> ma si, certo, quella roba li'....


Zona ascoltami...sto redigendo un lungo post per te, perchè te lo giuro, quando leggo te mi sale un nodo alla gola.
La prima cosa però, sforzati di investire in nuovi rapporti con altre donne.
Magari scopri sul tuo muso che lei NON ti ama veramente.
E potresti trovare chi, ridendo ti offre almeno il centuplo di quanto sta donna egoista sa darti.
Non fossilizzarti.
Lei sa che tu hai sta mania per lei: e ci gioca sopra, dettando le regole del gioco.

Ma Zona, quale rapporto sta in piedi, dove è lei e solo lei, a dettare tutte le regole del gioco?
Tu qualsiasi cosa ti chieda, sei lì che ti faresti in 4 per dire SI...lei ti chiama tu corri...

Fai un elenco e dettagliato di quanti SI hai avuto tu.
Fai un elenco di tutte le volte che hai chiesto e sei sentito rispondere non posso.

Fidati una donna innamorata, compie imprese che non ti dico.
Non hai idea di cosa sia capace una donna davvero innamorata.

Tu ti fai mancare di rispetto e considerazione.
Mandi giù tanti bocconi amari, pur di non perderla.

Ma che ti esca dentro, da dentro...un glorioso VA FAN CULO...ed esci sbattendo la porta.
Taglia con l'ascia.

Poi se ne potrà sempre riparlare.
Ma non amare a sto modo qua...

Avrai in cambio un miserabile pugno di mosche.
E scoprirai quanto lei ha dato a suo marito.
A lui tutto.
A te le briciole.

Vedi te.

Capisco che anche tu hai bisogno che una donna custodisca il tuo cuore.
Ma se lei lo maltratta, non è degna di avere il tuo cuore fra le sue mani.


----------



## Andy (15 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Zona ascoltami...sto redigendo un lungo post per te, perchè te lo giuro, quando leggo te mi sale un nodo alla gola.
> La prima cosa però, sforzati di investire in nuovi rapporti con altre donne.
> Magari scopri sul tuo muso che lei NON ti ama veramente.
> E potresti trovare chi, ridendo ti offre almeno il centuplo di quanto sta donna egoista sa darti.
> ...


Il grassetto lo quoto alla grande.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Zona ascoltami...sto redigendo un lungo post per te, perchè te lo giuro, quando leggo te mi sale un nodo alla gola.
> La prima cosa però, sforzati di investire in nuovi rapporti con altre donne.
> Magari scopri sul tuo muso che lei NON ti ama veramente.
> E potresti trovare chi, ridendo ti offre almeno il centuplo di quanto sta donna egoista sa darti.
> ...


Ma sai che non sono d'accordo? Perchè mi sembra, ovvio che è una mia impressione, che la quantità di briciole che viene data l'un l'altro sia la stessa... lui ha detto chiaro e tondo che il rapporto 'toccata e fuga' va benissimo così, che non vuole e non vorrebbe un rapporto più impegnato. E allora? Allora è scomodo, perchè lei è attaccata a quel malaugurato laccetto chiamato matrimonio, all'altro capo c'è quel peso chiamato marito di cui evidentemente lei non si vuole liberare, a causa del quale lei e Zona devono prestare attenzione a non farsi vedere troppo in giro e l'onere di questa attenzione ricade su Zona che se ne lagna; d'altra parte, temo che se il laccio venisse a mancare, tolto il peso, l'equilibrio di lei si sposterebbe troppo su Zona... e non credo proprio sia questo che lui desidera. Probabilmente lei è ben cosciente di questo e quindi non molla il marito...  Purtroppo qualche scelta bisogna farla ogni tanto anche nelle relazioni più libere...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma sai che non sono d'accordo? Perchè mi sembra, ovvio che è una mia impressione, che la quantità di briciole che viene data l'un l'altro sia la stessa... lui ha detto chiaro e tondo che il rapporto 'toccata e fuga' va benissimo così, che non vuole e non vorrebbe un rapporto più impegnato. E allora? Allora è scomodo, perchè lei è attaccata a quel malaugurato laccetto chiamato matrimonio, all'altro capo c'è quel peso chiamato marito di cui evidentemente lei non si vuole liberare, a causa del quale lei e Zona devono prestare attenzione a non farsi vedere troppo in giro e l'onere di questa attenzione ricade su Zona che se ne lagna; d'altra parte, temo che se il laccio venisse a mancare, tolto il peso, l'equilibrio di lei si sposterebbe troppo su Zona... e non credo proprio sia questo che lui desidera. Probabilmente lei è ben cosciente di questo e quindi non molla il marito...  Purtroppo qualche scelta bisogna farla ogni tanto anche nelle relazioni più libere...


Maddai cazzo, ma non vedi che è un uomo rassegnato?
Ha ridotto a zero ogni aspettativa pur di non soffrire.
Pur di farsi andare bene questa minestra.
Ma era quello che sognava? NO di certo...
Ma pensa come sta quando vede cosa fanno le donne innamorate per quello che codificano come LORO UOMO.
Porco can, se lo tengono ben stretto...eh?
Sei innamorata? 
Ma va fan culo...
L'intimità non sarà MAI abbastanza, mai troppa
Ma va fan culo...
Sei innamorata non hai certo bisogno di mezze misure e di equilibrismi del cazzo.
Sei innamorata? 
Ti lasci andare e lasci alle donnette da mezza tacca...i fottutissimi giochi di potere, di controllo...

Zona è solo un uomo perdutamente innamorato e non sa neanche lui perchè.

Ma porco cazzo quante umiliazioni deve ancora subire?


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Maddai cazzo, ma non vedi che è un uomo rassegnato?
> Ha ridotto a zero ogni aspettativa pur di non soffrire.
> Pur di farsi andare bene questa minestra.
> Ma era quello che sognava? NO di certo...
> ...


Dove hai letto che lui sta soffrendo perchè è innamorato? io la parola amore non l'ho vista... Conte, mi sa che ultimamente mi stai diventando troppo romantico ;-)... lui ha scritto che è stanco di una relazione che sta diventando logisticamente scomoda...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Dove hai letto che lui sta soffrendo perchè è innamorato? io la parola amore non l'ho vista... Conte, mi sa che ultimamente mi stai diventando troppo romantico ;-)... lui ha scritto che è stanco di una relazione che sta diventando logisticamente scomoda...


Fidati...
Se non l'amasse, l'avrebbe fanculizzata da molto tempo.
Lì è una giostra continua.
E lei sa benissimo che può permettersi tutte ste licenze poetiche perchè lui è indebolito dall'assurdo sentimento che prova per lei...
Vediamo se zona mi smentisce però...


----------



## lothar57 (15 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fidati...
> Se non l'amasse, l'avrebbe fanculizzata da molto tempo.
> Lì è una giostra continua.
> E lei sa benissimo che può permettersi tutte ste licenze poetiche perchè lui è indebolito dall'assurdo sentimento che prova per lei...
> Vediamo se zona mi smentisce però...


Hai ragione amico,in una relazione di anni,non si puo'non innamorarsi,
Consideriamo che la predisposizione di un single,come Ombra,ad innamorarsi,e'un'altro fattore,lui e'talmente cotto che fara'l'enorme cavolata di trasferirsi,per continuare a vivere questa assurda storia.
Solo Conte,questo e'un'amore anomalo,non condiviso,lei vuole avere l'extra e stop,come faccio io,ad innamorarsi non ci pensa neanche,ha la famiglia,ha un marito.
Si lo ha in pugno,Ombra fara'qualsiasi cosa....ricordi la canzone di De Andre',,,come si chiamava??lei chiede sempre nuove prove d'amore,l'ultima...prova''tagliati i polsi per me''lui prese il coltello e...qualcuno la ricorda??


----------



## Sole (15 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Zona ascoltami...sto redigendo un lungo post per te, perchè te lo giuro, quando leggo te mi sale un nodo alla gola.
> La prima cosa però, sforzati di investire in nuovi rapporti con altre donne.
> Magari scopri sul tuo muso che lei NON ti ama veramente.
> E potresti trovare chi, ridendo ti offre almeno il centuplo di quanto sta donna egoista sa darti.
> ...


Che belle parole


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Hai ragione amico,in una relazione di anni,non si puo'non innamorarsi,
> Consideriamo che la predisposizione di un single,come Ombra,ad innamorarsi,e'un'altro fattore,lui e'talmente cotto che fara'l'enorme cavolata di trasferirsi,per continuare a vivere questa assurda storia.
> Solo Conte,questo e'un'amore anomalo,non condiviso,lei vuole avere l'extra e stop,come faccio io,ad innamorarsi non ci pensa neanche,ha la famiglia,ha un marito.
> Si lo ha in pugno,Ombra fara'qualsiasi cosa....ricordi la canzone di De Andre',,,come si chiamava??lei chiede sempre nuove prove d'amore,l'ultima...prova''tagliati i polsi per me''lui prese il coltello e...qualcuno la ricorda??


Quanti pianti con quella canzone amico mio, quanti
[video=youtube;hEsMZfYGqIM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEsMZfYGqIM[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Che belle parole


Donna proprio dalle imprese delle donne innamorate.
Impari che...
Chi non è veramente innamorata, dice di non essere capace di compierle.
Ma se non è innamorata: tu non sarai mai abbastanza, neanche se le regalassi una reggia d'oro.

Un giorno apri gli occhi e capisci che non è colpa sua:
Lei è affascinata da altri tipi di uomo, fatalità quelli che tu hai sempre detestato.


----------



## zona del disastro (16 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fidati...
> Se non l'amasse, l'avrebbe fanculizzata da molto tempo.
> Lì è una giostra continua.
> E lei sa benissimo che può permettersi tutte ste licenze poetiche perchè lui è indebolito dall'assurdo sentimento che prova per lei...
> Vediamo se zona mi smentisce però...


Affermativo. Stato attuale: innamorato perso. Prospettive : zero. Progettualita' immediate: cambio casa. Progettualita' future: zero.
Controllo generale stato personale: informazioni insufficienti. Richiedo tornare a periodo ante- incontro.


----------



## Simy (16 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Affermativo. Stato attuale: innamorato perso. Prospettive : zero. *Progettualita' immediate: cambio casa. Progettualita' future: zero.*Controllo generale stato personale: informazioni insufficienti. Richiedo tornare a periodo ante- incontro.


Hai deciso di cambiare casa e di assecondare quello che vuole lei


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Affermativo. Stato attuale: innamorato perso. Prospettive : zero. Progettualita' immediate: cambio casa. Progettualita' future: zero.
> Controllo generale stato personale: informazioni insufficienti. Richiedo tornare a periodo ante- incontro.


Zona...
Verresti a cena con me?
Parliamo tra uomini, ok?


----------



## lothar57 (16 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Affermativo. Stato attuale: innamorato perso. Prospettive : zero. Progettualita' immediate: cambio casa. Progettualita' future: zero.
> Controllo generale stato personale: informazioni insufficienti. Richiedo tornare a periodo ante- incontro.


porca t............ma che cosa scrivi??siamo uomini e abbiamo le palle,basta,buttale via,non ti merita..........ridera'di te con le amiche,e con l'altro amante che di sicuro ha,


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> porca t............ma che cosa scrivi??siamo uomini e abbiamo le palle,basta,buttale via,non ti merita..........ridera'di te con le amiche,e con l'altro amante *che di sicuro ha*,


Rifletti, ZdD....

non so se rida di te, ma un altro c'è al 99,9% ( oltre al marito)


----------



## lothar57 (16 Settembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Rifletti, ZdD....
> 
> non so se rida di te, ma un altro c'è al 99,9% ( oltre al marito)



ma certo e'ovvio,lui non ragiona piu'.......e il terzo o il quarto della lista


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma certo e'ovvio,lui non ragiona piu'.......e il terzo o il quarto della lista


Non è detto che sia così...
Comunque io continuo a pensare alla storia della casa...
Del resto: posso garantirti che una donna innamorata è in grado appunto di gesti d'amore così alti e profondi da lasciarti abbagliato.
Sei lì a casa sua, passi una notte d'amore con lei.
Lei è tutta allegra di buon umore, tutta felice.
Andiamo ti faccio un regalo e ti porta in un posto dove fanno le chiavi.
Tu sei lì e non capisci...
Lei ti guarda con un mezzo sorriso...
Si fa fare un paio di chiavi...
Ecco prendi ti regalo le chiavi di casa mia.
Da questo momento, sarà casa nostra.
Non ti va? Non ti piace?

Amico mio, so che tu con un gesto del genere fuggiresti lontano mille miglia, per la paura di essere ingabbiato in un rapporto che non vuoi, ma posso giurarti che altri uomini vi vedrebbero un gesto d'amore immenso, forse il più bel regalo ricevuto da una donna.

Poi ok, Lothar...magari poi capita che il nostro eroe...vada a casa dell'amata per farle una sorpresa e la becchi a fare porcate con un altro...

Lo so Lothar: l'amore è una pratica difficile e piena di impensati risvolti.
Ma l'importante è che quelli come noi, siano sempre pronti ad ogni evenienza...

Lothar affina le armi...
Mi sa che saremo attaccati dalle maestre in quel pranzo...
Ma ci faremo pagare il conto da loro, come è nel nostro costume no?


----------



## lothar57 (16 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non è detto che sia così...
> Comunque io continuo a pensare alla storia della casa...
> Del resto: posso garantirti che una donna innamorata è in grado appunto di gesti d'amore così alti e profondi da lasciarti abbagliato.
> Sei lì a casa sua, passi una notte d'amore con lei.
> ...


macche'le chiavi di casa..vede retro.Stamattina stranamente non ci siamo sentiti,come tutte le mattine da tre mesi,e sai che faccio??me ne frego...altri qua'dentro avrebbero mandato 5 sms.
Io dall'amore mi tengo lontano,spero di non finire come tanti forumisti.

Magari venissero le maestre,facciamo lasagne,tortellini,tagliatelle a mano ovvio,innaffiato dal pignoletto,hai visto mai che....dopo


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> macche'le chiavi di casa..vede retro.Stamattina stranamente non ci siamo sentiti,come tutte le mattine da tre mesi,e sai che faccio??me ne frego...altri qua'dentro avrebbero mandato 5 sms.
> Io dall'amore mi tengo lontano,spero di non finire come tanti forumisti.
> 
> Magari venissero le maestre,facciamo lasagne,tortellini,tagliatelle a mano ovvio,innaffiato dal pignoletto,hai visto mai che....dopo


Che...dopo ci menano...
Porta il gatto a nove code...
Ma penso che potremmo...tagliarl loro la lingua...tolta quella sono finite...

So che tu tieni lontano dai casini amorosi...
Ma cosa possiamo fare per zona?
Lui non capisce che il mondo è pieno di donne...
Tutte diverse...
Non capisce che il suo problema è essersi incapponito con sta qua...
Una dipendenza affettiva...

Zona parti da qui.
Ok sei innamorato di lei.
Dici 20 qualità di questa donna per cui sei pazzo di lei.
Ti fa felice o ti fa soffrire?
Non è una inconscia battaglia per ottenere da lei quello che ostinatamente ti nega?
E se te lo nega, non capisci che è perchè:
A) E' stronza e non vuole dartelo
B) Non può dartelo perchè non ne è capace.

Zona quali qualità e doti umane ti fanno impazzire di lei?


----------



## Eleanor (16 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti fa felice o ti fa soffrire?


secondo me basterebbe rispondere a questo.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> secondo me basterebbe rispondere a questo.


Per me e' pleonastico...

il thread  lo ha aperto proprio perche' soffre, non accontentandosi degli "avanzi" degli altri...

mo' per placarla, 'sta sofferenza, dovrebbe pure cambiare citta'??...

preparasse intanto il passaporto, per ogni evenienza...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Settembre 2011)




----------



## Eleanor (16 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Per me e' pleonastico...
> 
> il thread  lo ha aperto proprio perche' soffre, non accontentandosi degli "avanzi" degli altri...
> 
> ...


Non lo so..
Ma lui pure dice da un lato che preferisce "non averla per casa".
Forse il solo problema è che oltre al marito, lui stesso, c'è ancora qualcuno?

E' comunque spaventoso quanto ci si rimetta nella mani di altri, pur ben sapendo che non si fa una bella fine.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Non lo so..
> Ma lui pure dice da un lato che preferisce "non averla per casa".
> Forse il solo problema è che oltre al marito, lui stesso, c'è ancora qualcuno?
> 
> E' comunque spaventoso quanto ci si rimetta nella mani di altri, pur ben sapendo che non si fa una bella fine.


Vero...ma si salvano solo questi uomini qui...
SOno meccanismi perversi in cui più non ti senti accettato, più fai stramberie per farti accettare.
Un brutto giorno ti svegli...e ti ritrovi in dipendenza affettiva...
[video=youtube;DqMmEQ4wTuU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqMmEQ4wTuU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Buscopann (16 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Affermativo. Stato attuale: innamorato perso. Prospettive : zero. Progettualita' immediate: cambio casa. Progettualita' future: zero.
> Controllo generale stato personale: informazioni insufficienti. Richiedo tornare a periodo ante- incontro.


Tra un po' dovrai cambiare nick. Altro che Zona del Disastro..Sala di Rianimazione sarà più appropriato

Buscopann


----------



## Sole (16 Settembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tra un po' dovrai cambiare nick. Altro che Zona del Disastro..Sala di Rianimazione sarà più appropriato


:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (16 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> :rotfl:


Cazzo pero', non vi vergognate di ridere sulle disgrazie altrui?


----------



## Buscopann (16 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Cazzo pero', non vi vergognate di ridere sulle disgrazie altrui?


E' tutta colpa del deboscio che è partito negli anni '80

Buscopann


----------



## Sole (16 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lui non capisce che il mondo è pieno di donne...
> Tutte diverse...
> Non capisce che il suo problema è essersi incapponito con sta qua...
> Una dipendenza affettiva...


Zona mi ricorda molto me fino alla scoperta dei tradimenti di mio marito.

Io ho dato tutta me stessa, ho dato tutto senza chiedere in cambio niente. Per anni il rapporto con mio marito è stato squilibrato, con lui che pretendeva ciò che riteneva fosse un suo diritto: il mio amore totale e incondizionato. Ma io ero felice. Felice perchè innamorata pazza.

Oggi, che non riesco più ad amare in questo modo, mi ritrovo a provare un po' d'invidia per Zona. Non per la sua amante, che immagino come un concentrato di egoismo e opportunismo e, per questo, perennemente insoddisfatta. Ma per Zona, perchè mi ricorda com'ero quando vivevo nel mondo delle favole.

Felice è chi ama, non chi viene amato.

Zona, spero per te che tu non ti debba mai svegliare. Io mi sono svegliata e da quel giorno non sono più la stessa.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Settembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E' tutta colpa del deboscio che è partito negli anni '80
> 
> Buscopann


Me sa che non e' l'unico ad esse partito...



(semo in tanti...)

ahahahahah


----------



## Buscopann (16 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Zona mi ricorda molto me fino alla scoperta dei tradimenti di mio marito.
> 
> Io ho dato tutta me stessa, ho dato tutto senza chiedere in cambio niente. Per anni il rapporto con mio marito è stato squilibrato, con lui che pretendeva ciò che riteneva fosse un suo diritto: il mio amore totale e incondizionato. Ma io ero felice. Felice perchè innamorata pazza.
> 
> ...


E' meglio che si sveglia invece..Altrimenti l'amante si fa intestare pure la casa, il conto in banca e già che ci siamo gli chiede pure di lasciare il lavoro. Sai mai che magari lei può solo dalle 15.30 alle 18.00?

Buscopann


----------



## Simy (16 Settembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E' meglio che si sveglia invece..Altrimenti l'amante si fa intestare pure la casa, il conto in banca e già che ci siamo gli chiede pure di lasciare il lavoro. Sai mai che magari lei può solo dalle 15.30 alle 18.00?
> 
> Buscopann


Quoto!!!!!!!


----------



## zona del disastro (16 Settembre 2011)

Ehi bella gente, grazie delle risposte e dei commenti, scrivo qui' un po' per tutti e anche per chiarire alcune cose.
1 Non cambiero' dimora per lei. Dopo sarebbe un disastro: alla prima cosa storta la metterei in croce, e con tutte le ragioni credo. Non cambierebbe niente, lei non puo' o non vuole darmi quello che voglio, che non e' la convivenza( gia' con me stesso e' tosta andare avanti)ma la passione totale.
2 Lei ha ragione a dire che si sente in pericolo qui' , che non e' tranquilla: c'e' gente che la conosce, e se la beccano la sua famiglia va a ramengo, il che' non lo vuole nessuno.
3 Io non so perche' la amo cosi' tanto. Magari non e' gia' piu' come un anno fa pero', ho dentro tanta rabbia, davvero.
Forse le sono riconoscente per avermi regalato una vita nuova: ha mandato all'aria la mia vita, e' vero, ma io ho provato cose impagabili, anche nel dolore, e rifarei tutto. Tutto.
4 Non e' vero che non chiedo un rapporto impegnato, anzi e' vero il contrario, e' solo che so che lei non rinuncera' mai al marito.
5 Sono a pezzi quando li penso insieme. Ma come fa? Ma come si fa? Ma di chi sono innamorato?
6 Mi piace che lei faccia parte, a modo suo, della mia vita. Senza lei avrei meno dolore e piu' pancia, non mi sta bene. 
7 Ha rischiato tanto per me: si e' travestita per venire a casa mia, si e' nascosta nella mia macchina, ha sfidato le dicerie anche quando alle stesse mancava solo il suo nome, non ha mai interrotto i contatti con me, mai. 
8 Non so se sono un maschio atipicoe lei una femmina atipica, so che mai ho pensato a lei come un giochino o un sollazzo, a volte pero' l'impressione e' che io sia stato usato...eppure l ho sentita piangere per me, e per una tosta come lei e' una cosa che ha dell'incredibile..
9 Non so come uscirne, e se davvero voglia uscirne, a volte mi sembra che ci siamo avvitati in un vortice senza senso, nella duplice accezione del termine( direzione e significato). So solo che non voglio tornare quello di prima, quello che la moglie stanca e' stata costretta a lasciare con un bel po' di ragioni, quello che non rompermi le palle che ho le partite e le uscite con gli amici e che scopare? si che roba e'? E' finita che ho dato alla mia amante quello che mai mia moglie, anche per i suoi modi truci devo dire, mai ha avuto. E alla fine magari tutti hanno quello che si meritano e che si costruisce nel tessere le trame giornaliere delle proprie esistenze.
Grazie di nuovo a tutti. 
ps e tranquilli, staro' benone, in un modo o nell'altro.


----------



## Irene (16 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Ehi bella gente, grazie delle risposte e dei commenti, scrivo qui' un po' per tutti e anche per chiarire alcune cose.
> 1 Non cambiero' dimora per lei anche perchè potrebbe non essere l'ultima casa o la soluzione ideale..le chiacchere della gente ci saranno sempre purtroppo Dopo sarebbe un disastro: alla prima cosa storta la metterei in croce, e con tutte le ragioni credo. Non cambierebbe niente, lei non puo' o non vuole darmi quello che voglio, che non e' la convivenza( gia' con me stesso e' tosta andare avanti)ma la passione totale. Lei ha ragione a dire che si sente in pericolo qui' , che non e' tranquilla: c'e' gente che la conosce, e se la beccano la sua famiglia va a ramengo, il che' non lo vuole nessuno.
> 3 Io non so perche' la amo cosi' tanto. Magari non e' gia' piu' come un anno fa pero', ho dentro tanta rabbia, davvero.perchè rabbia? rabbia perchè non riesci ad ottenere quello che vuoi o cosa?
> Forse le sono riconoscente per avermi regalato una vita nuova: ha mandato all'aria la mia vita, e' vero, ma io ho provato cose impagabili, anche nel dolore, e rifarei tutto. Tutto. tutto davvero?
> ...


che fai scappi? e dove te ne vai?


----------



## Irene (16 Settembre 2011)

*scusa Zona*

scusa Zona non vorrei farti un terzo grado.. ma mi piacerebbe capire di più..
ciao..


----------



## zona del disastro (16 Settembre 2011)

Irene ha detto:


> scusa Zona non vorrei farti un terzo grado.. ma mi piacerebbe capire di più..
> ciao..


No ci mancherebbe, grazie anzi dell'opportunita' di sfogo.
La rabbia: lo so che lui e' il marito e che non ho nessun diritto a incazzarmi, ma questa cosa la so con la testa. Come so, sempre con la testa, che io stesso fin dall'inizio le ho detto che mai avrei brigato per farle sfasciare la sua famiglia. Dentro, pero' , e' diverso. La amo, ma la odio anche: perche' mi preferisce un altro. Per me e' un altro, me ne frego della sua qualifica giuridica. E' uno che sta con la donna che amo, e non lo tollero piu' , mi fa uscire di testa.
Rabbia per le cose che mi ha fatto, per le lacrime, per il dolore, per le volte che mi ha lasciato senza spiegazioni, senza comunicarmi nulla, senza nulla condividere, rabbia per tutte le maledette sere che spegne il cell e non mi scrive neanche un fottuto smile...rabbia verso me stesso, che nonostante le rabbia non saro' mai capace di farle del male...


----------



## Daniele (16 Settembre 2011)

Semplice, cambia lavoro e città, se non anche stato e disintossicati!!! Se non riesci a farlo allora cambia numero di cellulare, mail, e casa e non contattarla più e...dinsintossicati chiedendo ad una persona compentente come mai ti sei buttato in una storia senza sbocchi e che porta solo la mortificazione della tua persona, perchè cavolo ti odi così tanto???


----------



## Irene (16 Settembre 2011)

anch'io sai ho scelto un'altro tantissimi anni fa..ed è stata una scelta sbagliata..
se io avessi dato ascolto al cuore e non alla testa,forse dico forse, ora potrei essere più serena..
dopo quello che mi è capitato io mi sento anestetizzata, e ancora frastornata..
prima leggendo con quanta "passione" hai descritto quello che provi ti ho invidiato un pò..
è una lama a doppio taglio amare così come ami tu perchè si soffre molto..la frustrazione è tanta..
però sei "vivo".. e questa storia un pò ti serve per sentirti così..
sono una psicologa da 4 soldi sai? e non mi so esprimere bene per iscritto..preferisco il dialogo verbale..sorry..

grazie per avermi risposto..ti mando un abbraccio..
ciao
Irene


----------



## zona del disastro (16 Settembre 2011)

Irene ha detto:


> anch'io sai ho scelto un'altro tantissimi anni fa..ed è stata una scelta sbagliata..
> se io avessi dato ascolto al cuore e non alla testa,forse dico forse, ora potrei essere più serena..
> dopo quello che mi è capitato io mi sento anestetizzata, e ancora frastornata..
> prima leggendo con quanta "passione" hai descritto quello che provi ti ho invidiato un pò..
> ...


Ti esprimi molto bene, invece.
Grazie a te


----------



## zona del disastro (16 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Semplice, cambia lavoro e città, se non anche stato e disintossicati!!! Se non riesci a farlo allora cambia numero di cellulare, mail, e casa e non contattarla più e...dinsintossicati chiedendo ad una persona compentente come mai ti sei buttato in una storia senza sbocchi e che porta solo la mortificazione della tua persona, perchè cavolo ti odi così tanto???


E quando lo strizzacervelli mi ha spiegato per bene il perche' e il percome che succede, cattivissimo Daniele?
Anche la mia lei un paio d'anni fa ci e' andata, per 6 mesi o giu' di li', anche per farla finita con la nostra storia: beh, si vede che la persone era poco competente perche' poi ha ripreso a vedermi.
Sul fatto che non mi voglia un gran bene credo che tu abbia ragione. non saprei dirti perche', tuttavia...


----------



## stellanuova (17 Settembre 2011)

Zona ti sei espresso molto bene, hai fatto una lucida analisi.
Ma lei cosa ha da perdere lasciando suo marito per te ?
Figli piccoli ? Non lavora ? Status sociale ?
Una donna che ama difficilmente rinuncia all'amore quando è corrisposta. 
Questa rinuncia temporanea a te mi sembra un grande bisogno
di amore perchè sa che tu comunque ci sei.
Forse ha bisogno di più tempo ?
Si evince che tra voi non è stato solo sesso, quando non è solo sesso solo
il tempo può spegnerle .... ma dopo tanto tempo ....
Cosa pensi di fare per te stesso ?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Zona mi ricorda molto me fino alla scoperta dei tradimenti di mio marito.
> 
> Io ho dato tutta me stessa, ho dato tutto senza chiedere in cambio niente. Per anni il rapporto con mio marito è stato squilibrato, con lui che pretendeva ciò che riteneva fosse un suo diritto: il mio amore totale e incondizionato. Ma io ero felice. Felice perchè innamorata pazza.
> 
> ...


Ho amato in quel modo.
Poi ho capito che è da stupidi.
Mi sono allenato e ho imparato ad amare in maniera profonda e intelligente.
Ora chi di piacere si gode i frutti del mio lavoro.


----------



## Buscopann (17 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho amato in quel modo.
> Poi ho capito che è da stupidi.
> Mi sono allenato e ho imparato ad amare in maniera profonda e intelligente.
> Ora chi di piacere si gode i frutti del mio lavoro.


Amare in quel mopdo ha solo uno scopo. Farti capire che sei stato un coglione. Si possono rifare tanti errori nella vita, ma difficilmente si torna ad amare incondizionatamente dopo che si è vissuta questa esperienza.

Buscopann


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Amare in quel mopdo ha solo uno scopo. Farti capire che sei stato un coglione. Si possono rifare tanti errori nella vita, ma difficilmente si torna ad amare incondizionatamente dopo che si è vissuta questa esperienza.
> 
> Buscopann


Bravo: hai centrato anche tu.
Infatti mi sono sentito solo un povero coglione in mano di un'altra persona.
Mai più.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2011)

Zona alla fine della fiera c'è poco da discutere: se lei vuole te, avrà te.
Dovrebbe essere una bella sfida per lei eh?


----------



## Daniele (17 Settembre 2011)

Zona, sei tu che devi andarci dalla psicologo, lei è sana di capoccia che ci viene con te e non moretifica se stessa, sei tu  che hai dei problemi che accetti questi aut aut prono come non mai e fidati se uno specialista non va bene cambialo, se non va bene anche il secondo cambialo ancora, perchè tu sei sulla via di un lungo suicidio di vecchiaia, ciòoè ti sarai reso conto di non aver vissuto un sacco di cose per colpa di una donna che di salsicciotti ne vuole due.


----------



## zona del disastro (17 Settembre 2011)

[SIZE=2]


stellanuova ha detto:


> Zona ti sei espresso molto bene, hai fatto una lucida analisi.
> Ma lei cosa ha da perdere lasciando suo marito per te ?
> Figli piccoli ? Non lavora ? Status sociale ?
> Perderebbe quello che una donna 40enne ha costruito in una vita col marito, che lei ribadisce non dico di amare ma di rispettare e con il quale ci sta bene. Affrontare un cataclisma del genere ,quando poi ci sono figli piccoli di mezzo, non e' cosa agevole da decidere.E non glielo chiedo.
> ...



Non lo so...So che non rinuncero' a lei.[/COLOR]


----------



## Daniele (17 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Non lo so...So che non rinuncero' a lei.


Quanti anni hai? Quanto hai sprecato dietro ad una donna? Pensaci bene e inzia a comprare la lapide "Nulla fece nella vita, se non aspettare una donna che di salsicce ne aveva due, una ricca ed una piacente". Zona, l'amore di cui parli non è amore, renditi conto e non osare mai più sporcare una bella parola con questo tipo di sentimento, si chiama necessità, bisogno, dipendenza.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quanti anni hai? Quanto hai sprecato dietro ad una donna? Pensaci bene e inzia a comprare la lapide "Nulla fece nella vita, se non aspettare una donna che di salsicce ne aveva due, una ricca ed una piacente". Zona, l'amore di cui parli non è amore, renditi conto e non osare mai più sporcare una bella parola con questo tipo di sentimento, si chiama necessità, bisogno, dipendenza.


Daniele, tu che parli tanto.
Mi insegni cos'è l'amore per te?
Per favore la finisci di denominare con epiteti voltastomaco le persone di cui gli utenti che qui scrivono sono innamorate?
Tu della tua ex puoi fare quel che vuoi, ma non hai nessun diritto di parlare in certo modo, o della moglie di kid, o della donna di cui zona è innamorato. 
Ma chi ti credi di essere?


----------



## zona del disastro (17 Settembre 2011)

Ah, un altra cosa: qualcuno di voi ha ipotizzato che oltre a me e al marito ci sia qualcun altro.
E' semplicemente assurdo.
Non riesce a gestire me, tra stress e sensi di colpa, immaginare che ne abbia aggiunto un altro e' grottesco e decisamente poco probabile. Poi, come diceva Sherlock Holmes: "una volta escluso l'impossibile quello che resta deve essere la verita', per quanto possa sembrare improbabile".
Per Daniele: l'amore invece cosa sarebbe? Certo, non poter vivere una passione, un amore, mitizza quello che si prova. E magari corrisponde a una necessita' e un bisogno, certo...e con cio'? Io conosco molte donne, alcune decisamente carine: mi trasmettono un piacere astratto e distante, se vedo la mia amante vado nel panico strutturale organico, e' solo lei che mi trasmette certe cose. Anche il sesso: per me nella mia vita ha sempre rivestito un ruolo secondario se non terziario, ma con lei sembro un maniaco e penso solo a quello, e quando lo faccio esiste solo lei, non penso al mio di piacere, diventa un vortice da cui non so e non voglio uscire, e su tutto c'e' solo lei...ne esco distrutto ma cazzo rinnovato, mi sento parte dell'universo...magari mi spiego male e dico un sacco di cazzate che poi saranno ridicolizzate dai buontemponi e dai maltemponi di qui'. E cmq, per chiudere, Daniele: il tempo non e' mai sprecato.Salvo quando si gira attrno al proprio ombelico, al proprio ego, attivita' nella quale mi sembri indugiare troppo per i miei gusti.
Bye


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Ah, un altra cosa: qualcuno di voi ha ipotizzato che oltre a me e al marito ci sia qualcun altro.
> E' semplicemente assurdo.
> Non riesce a gestire me, tra stress e sensi di colpa, immaginare che ne abbia aggiunto un altro e' grottesco e decisamente poco probabile. Poi, come diceva Sherlock Holmes: "una volta escluso l'impossibile quello che resta deve essere la verita', per quanto possa sembrare improbabile".
> Per Daniele: l'amore invece cosa sarebbe? Certo, non poter vivere una passione, un amore, mitizza quello che si prova. E magari corrisponde a una necessita' e un bisogno, certo...e con cio'? Io conosco molte donne, alcune decisamente carine: mi trasmettono un piacere astratto e distante, se vedo la mia amante vado nel panico strutturale organico, e' solo lei che mi trasmette certe cose. Anche il sesso: per me nella mia vita ha sempre rivestito un ruolo secondario se non terziario, ma con lei sembro un maniaco e penso solo a quello, e quando lo faccio esiste solo lei, non penso al mio di piacere, diventa un vortice da cui non so e non voglio uscire, e su tutto c'e' solo lei...ne esco distrutto ma cazzo rinnovato, mi sento parte dell'universo...magari mi spiego male e dico un sacco di cazzate che poi saranno ridicolizzate dai buontemponi e dai maltemponi di qui'. E cmq, per chiudere, Daniele: il tempo non e' mai sprecato.Salvo quando si gira attrno al proprio ombelico, al proprio ego, attivita' nella quale mi sembri indugiare troppo per i miei gusti.
> Bye


Sei un grande!
Ma lei capisce che valore tu dai a sto sesso con lei?
Sei riuscito a farglielo capire?

Mi piace quello che ha scritto stellanuova...
Una donna difficilmente rinuncia all'amore.

Zona, ma come la vedresti tu una situazione buona per te e per lei?
Una soluzione che facesse felici entrambi?

Poi hai ragione dai, non prestare l'orecchio alla voci maligne...
Lo sappiamo tutti no?
E' sempre latente, ma dato che lei ipso facto è una adultera: giù sassi no?

E magari non sai che lei riesce a star bene nel suo matrimonio, proprio grazie a te.
Del resto tu sai come è la convivenza, sei stato sposato.


----------



## zona del disastro (17 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Daniele, tu che parli tanto.
> Mi insegni cos'è l'amore per te?
> Per favore la finisci di denominare con epiteti voltastomaco le persone di cui gli utenti che qui scrivono sono innamorate?
> Tu della tua ex puoi fare quel che vuoi, ma non hai nessun diritto di parlare in certo modo, o della moglie di kid, o della donna di cui zona è innamorato.
> Ma chi ti credi di essere?


Conte, che piacere avere la sua solidarieta'...ma cmq a volte e' preferibile astenersi da polemiche. Per cio' che concerne la mia situazione e i suoi commenti, sappia che li medito sempre con attenzione e credo che se un giorno ci si incontra sara' un bell'incontro.
Abbiamo molte cose in comune, credo, soprattutto culturalmente. Quanto a donne, mi sa che io invece sono ancora alle scuole materne...


----------



## zona del disastro (17 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sei un grande!
> Ma lei capisce che valore tu dai a sto sesso con lei?
> Sei riuscito a farglielo capire?
> Lo capisce lo capisce
> ...


Si, sono stato sposato...ma com e' sta storia che vuole separararsi, Conte? Io credevo lo fosse gia' o che addirittura non avesse mai fatto quella cazzata di sposarsi


----------



## Daniele (17 Settembre 2011)

Ma io faccio qualcosa mentre indugio, mentre tu agisci non fai nulla, il che forse il mio indugiare risulta più proficuo del tuo affannarti nel stare fermo. Si perchè non ti rendi conto che hai una cotta adolescenziale per una donna che si ti vuole, ma non ti vuole per motivi suoi personali (che siano i figli o che sia la pecunia non sta neppure a te saperlo), io penso che ogni momento vissuto per non avere nulla in mano è tempo sprecato. Come  ho detto, nel mio non fare nulla ho preso una laurea, ho avuto un lavoro e adesso scopro anche di prestigio, viaggerò il mondo e se il prezzo da pagare è non impazzire come un babbuino in calore quando vedo la mia donna...ben venga, preferisco il successo ad una situazione out of control.Tu sei in una situazione che evidentemente non controlli e considera  bene che la vita non è fatta per vivere in questo modo, solo la morte è buona consigliera per una vita senza freni e controlli.


----------



## zona del disastro (17 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma io faccio qualcosa mentre indugio, mentre tu agisci non fai nulla, il che forse il mio indugiare risulta più proficuo del tuo affannarti nel stare fermo. Si perchè non ti rendi conto che hai una cotta adolescenziale per una donna che si ti vuole, ma non ti vuole per motivi suoi personali (che siano i figli o che sia la pecunia non sta neppure a te saperlo), io penso che ogni momento vissuto per non avere nulla in mano è tempo sprecato. Come  ho detto, nel mio non fare nulla ho preso una laurea, ho avuto un lavoro e adesso scopro anche di prestigio, viaggerò il mondo e se il prezzo da pagare è non impazzire come un babbuino in calore quando vedo la mia donna...ben venga, preferisco il successo ad una situazione out of control.Tu sei in una situazione che evidentemente non controlli e considera  bene che la vita non è fatta per vivere in questo modo, solo la morte è buona consigliera per una vita senza freni e controlli.


L'utilitarismo, unico ismo spravvissuto tra i tanti ismi del secolo passato, e' la cosa piu' triste che ci sia.
Le cose si fanno perche' vanno fatte. Punto. Nessun calcolo.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> L'utilitarismo, unico ismo spravvissuto tra i tanti ismi del secolo passato, e' la cosa piu' triste che ci sia.
> Le cose si fanno perche' vanno fatte. Punto. Nessun calcolo.


Matrainesco eh?


----------



## Daniele (17 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> L'utilitarismo, unico ismo spravvissuto tra i tanti ismi del secolo passato, e' la cosa piu' triste che ci sia.
> Le cose si fanno perche' vanno fatte. Punto. Nessun calcolo.


Mi spiace, ma questo è un ragionamento letteral umanistico che vale quando la carta igienica, privo di ogni fondamento. Stai su questa terra per un tempo limtatissimo, il tuo modo di pensare sarebbe solo possibile in caso di immortalità, del resto gli eroi romantici sono tutti morti o mai esistiti. Non c'è alcun calcolo, quando nella vita non combini nulla, hai 0 in mano e 0 rimane, te ne accorgi troppo tardi e quando vecchio ti rendi conto di aver sprecato anni dietro ad una persona che preferisce altro...capirai che non c'è ricchezza al mondo che ripagherà anche un sol tuo minuto. Le emozioni se non imbrigliate a dovere, sono solo istinti primordiali, io credo solo a quello che mi fa bene e non a quello che mi fa felice per 5 secondi e su questo posso imbastire un saggio, visto che ho esperienza e conoscenza sull'argomento per poter dire che una felicità effimera è piacevole solo a chi non ha sofferto di un male reale.


----------



## Daniele (17 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Matrainesco eh?



Chiedi a lei, lui non è per nulla così. per me la Matraini non si sarebbe scomodata neppure 3 secondi in queste pippe mentali. Lei sarebbe tacciata di puro utilitarismo da Zona.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Chiedi a lei, lui non è per nulla così. per me la Matraini non si sarebbe scomodata neppure 3 secondi in queste pippe mentali. Lei sarebbe tacciata di puro utilitarismo da Zona.


AHAHAHAHAHA da non credere...adesso Daniele conosce la Matra meglio di me....AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Allora ti rispondo in modo Matraini.
Sei stato tradito, perchè così andava fatto.

Soffri e non sfidare la fortuna.


----------



## Daniele (17 Settembre 2011)

Lei  mi usò e quello non andava fatto...lei andava prsa a botte fino a farle perdere tutti i denti, e sinceramente andava fatto, ma non fu fatto, perchè ho avuto pietà di lei.


----------



## aristocat (18 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHA da non credere...adesso Daniele conosce la Matra meglio di me....AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
> Allora ti rispondo in modo Matraini.
> Sei stato tradito, perchè così andava fatto.
> 
> Soffri e non sfidare la fortuna.


 Conte please sono fatti suoi, se vorrà aprirà un suo thread e se ne discute ad libitum...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Chiedi a lei, lui non è per nulla così. per me la Matraini non si sarebbe scomodata neppure 3 secondi in queste pippe mentali. *Lei sarebbe tacciata di puro utilitarismo da Zona*.


Probabilmente sì, Daniele.....ma sai che Zona coi suoi discorsi mi ha fatto scendere la lacrimuccia?

In effetti fui io a ipotizzare che lei, la donna di Zona, potesse avere altri amanti....
ma evidentemente non è così.
Sembrerebbe che lei lo amasse davvero, vero?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Settembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Probabilmente sì, Daniele.....ma sai che Zona coi suoi discorsi mi ha fatto scendere la lacrimuccia?
> 
> In effetti fui io a ipotizzare che lei, la donna di Zona, potesse avere altri amanti....
> ma evidentemente non è così.
> Sembrerebbe che lei lo amasse davvero, vero?


Certi amori sono difficili da spiegare Matra!


----------



## zona del disastro (19 Settembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Probabilmente sì, Daniele.....ma sai che Zona coi suoi discorsi mi ha fatto scendere la lacrimuccia?
> 
> In effetti fui io a ipotizzare che lei, la donna di Zona, potesse avere altri amanti....
> ma evidentemente non è così.
> Sembrerebbe che lei lo amasse davvero, vero?


Immagino tu mi stia prendendo per il c..o, vero?


----------



## zona del disastro (19 Settembre 2011)

E cmq, alla base di tutto , c'e' una cosa che io non capisco, non mi spiego: lei dice che col marito ci sta bene, lo rispetta, non le fa mancare nulla e lei fa di tutto affinche', testuale, le cose vadano bene. 
Deve essere proprio cosi', dico che ci sta bene, perche' mai ad es ha manifestato un apprezzabile disagio per non poter fare niente con me che non sia sesso periodico, molto periodico: lei si fa i suoi fine sett col marito, lei ci va in vacanza, ci scopa, fa la vita che fanno le brave mogliettine italiane di provincia. Mai metterebbe a rischio la sua famiglia, per me ha rischiato, si, ma relativamente..ora o cambio casa o non ci vediamo piu'. Sembra che io non le manchi. Del resto, e vale pure per me, cosa dovrebbe mancarle? Le telefonate, gli sms? Queste cose ci sono sempre. La mia sempre meno convinta ormai adorazione?Ma cmq anche quella c'e' sempre. Come fa a stare tranquilla e serena col marito dopo..dopo noi, ecco...Il sesso?Ma non e' quello, non puo' essere solo quello. Le emozioni...mah....In sostanza: ma come fa a non mettere in discussione se stessa, quello che la lega al marito, quello che e' successo in questi ultimi anni? Censura indotta? Ma e' una donna o un uomo anni 50 questa mia amante...io non ne esco piu'. E certo, come qualcuno ha notato in passato, dovrei piuttosto chiedermi io come ho potuto accettare tutto cio'...adesso non mi interessa granche' sta cosa, voglio capire lei, voglio capire di chi cazzo mi sono innamorato cosi...


----------



## Daniele (19 Settembre 2011)

ZOna del disatro, vieni dopo il cane e il gatto, se ti piace essere criceto, sii criceto e non lamentarti, ma corri corri sulla ruota e divertiti a correre invano.


----------



## zona del disastro (19 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> ZOna del disatro, vieni dopo il cane e il gatto, se ti piace essere criceto, sii criceto e non lamentarti, ma corri corri sulla ruota e divertiti a correre invano.


Io cerco di essere pacato e sereno ma occhio che queste stronzate paleolitiche cominciano a darmi sui nervi.
Se qualcuno ha voglia di essere sgradevole cavoli suoi, non lo faccia con me, mi sono rotto, vale per costui e anche per i suoi tristi epigoni.
Credevo di essere in un forum di persone serie che discutono di cose serie, cose sulle quali ci sono sofferenze e dolore. I discorsi da osteria numero 1 se li voglio me li vado a cercare altrove.


----------



## Daniele (19 Settembre 2011)

Zona, tu non sei una persona seria, sei un autolesionista masochista evidentemente, mi chiedo come mai ti offendi quando dovresti godere nell'essere offeso. No sai, la tua amante ti relega sempre in secondo, terzo se non quarto piano e tu ti senti importantissimo ed è questo che puzza, che non ti rendi conto delle cose. Hai mai visto "The Middle"? Ecco, se non hai mai visto quella stupidissima serie prova a vederne un paio di puntate e guarda bene Sue come si comporta, tu sei come lei, per te ogni evidente sconfitta è una vittoria e come un eroe neo romantico ti ergi contro le onde per prendere gli schiaffi speldidamente, mentre non ti rendi conto che sei vecchio, che sei andato e che forse forse tra un poco sarai morto avendo combinato le stesse cose che combinasti a 16 anni. Ma l'adesso può essere tra 20 anni o 30 e quindi pensa quanto possa essere lungo questo limbo. Tu sei solo un drogato, semplicemente un drogato e come tale scrivo a te, non ho rispetto per i drogati, vanno presi a mazzate sui denti per renderli consci di essere quello che sono e tu vai preso a fortissime mazzate.
Il confronto con il criceto è evidente, per lei tu vali come quello, non si seprarebbe dal criceto amato magari, ma pprima di tutto verrebbero il marito, i figli, il cane, il gatto, i genitori, la casa etc. etc etc.
Se  per te discutere è sentirti dire cazzate improponibili allora discuti pure con chi in cuor suo ti piglia per il sedere godendo come un riccio di vedere qualcuno che sta peggio di lui, io nel frattempo te lo dico in faccia: RIPIGLIATI!


----------



## Irene (19 Settembre 2011)

@ Daniele.. e tu dopo questo post...ti ritieni una persona seria?
ma ti rileggi ?
per favore astieniti dal vomitarci sempre addosso il tuo livore.. 
non siamo noi le tue disgrazie..


----------



## Daniele (19 Settembre 2011)

Dopo il mi ultimo post continuo a pensare zona come il cricetino, il suo valore nella vita della donna che ama è quello, un utile e simpatico amenicolo per alcune ore, ma lui essendo un uomo dovrebbe offendersi di questo...mentre sembra sublimarsi. Vero è che in amore vince chi tratta di merda l'altro, davvero vero!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Immagino tu mi stia prendendo per il c..o, vero?


Proprio per niente!

Ma perchè pensate tutti che io sia così cattiva? ^^


----------



## Daniele (19 Settembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Proprio per niente!
> 
> Ma perchè pensate tutti che io sia così cattiva? ^^


Tu non sei cattiva, l'user "cattivissimo me" sono io e credo di averlo ribadito poche righe indietro. Cattivo ma almeno non un buonista del cavolo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> *E cmq, alla base di tutto , c'e' una cosa che io non capisco, non mi spiego: lei dice che col marito ci sta bene, lo rispetta, non le fa mancare nulla e lei fa di tutto affinche', testuale, le cose vadano bene. *
> Deve essere proprio cosi', dico che ci sta bene, perche' mai ad es ha manifestato un apprezzabile disagio per non poter fare niente con me che non sia sesso periodico, molto periodico: lei si fa i suoi fine sett col marito, lei ci va in vacanza, ci scopa, fa la vita che fanno le brave mogliettine italiane di provincia. Mai metterebbe a rischio la sua famiglia, per me ha rischiato, si, ma relativamente..ora o cambio casa o non ci vediamo piu'. Sembra che io non le manchi. Del resto, e vale pure per me, cosa dovrebbe mancarle? Le telefonate, gli sms? Queste cose ci sono sempre. La mia sempre meno convinta ormai adorazione?Ma cmq anche quella c'e' sempre. Come fa a stare tranquilla e serena col marito dopo..dopo noi, ecco...Il sesso?Ma non e' quello, non puo' essere solo quello. Le emozioni...mah....In sostanza: ma come fa a non mettere in discussione se stessa, quello che la lega al marito, quello che e' successo in questi ultimi anni? *Censura indotta?* Ma e' una donna o un uomo anni 50 questa mia amante...io non ne esco piu'. E certo, come qualcuno ha notato in passato, dovrei piuttosto chiedermi io come ho potuto accettare tutto cio'...adesso non mi interessa granche' sta cosa, voglio capire lei, voglio capire di chi cazzo mi sono innamorato cosi...


Io la capisco molto bene questa donna. 
Ma a che serve dirti che ti ama davvero? Solo a farti stare più male.

Il suo cuore è trapassato da una lama: credi che il tuo sia un dolore lancinamte, ma il suo lo è ancora di più.
Lai non è libera di fare quel che vuole.
Tu abbastanza più di lei.


----------



## aristocat (19 Settembre 2011)

In tutto questo posso capire Zona e come ci rimane quando la sua donna parte per un viaggio sorpresa marito-moglie cheek to cheek, quando lei e suo marito condividono tanti momenti di una vita  da coniugi "standard"; parallela alla storia con Zona, che pure non è meno intensa e meno "partecipata". 
tutta questa distanza e questi distacchi forzati; sono stranianti, specie a confronto con i momenti in cui questa donna la senti davvero, assolutamente tua...


----------



## Sole (19 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> In sostanza: ma come fa a non mettere in discussione se stessa, quello che la lega al marito, quello che e' successo in questi ultimi anni? Censura indotta? Ma e' una donna o un uomo anni 50 questa mia amante...io non ne esco piu'. E certo, come qualcuno ha notato in passato, dovrei piuttosto chiedermi io come ho potuto accettare tutto cio'...adesso non mi interessa granche' sta cosa, voglio capire lei, voglio capire di chi cazzo mi sono innamorato cosi...


Zona, lei ha una famiglia. Ha il suo ruolo di moglie nel quale tutti, parenti e amici, la riconoscono. La sua esistenza, come quella di tutti, si basa su una routine, su una serie di certezze alle quali, bene o male, tutti noi ci aggrappiamo come naufraghi per poter sopportare la fondamentale insensatezza della vita.
Cosa siamo, alla fine, se non formichine tutte uguali che si danno da fare per sopravvivere? Tutti desideriamo una famiglia e un posto nella nostra comunità di appartenenza. Tutti desideriamo l'approvazione di questa comunità. Tutti siamo terrorizzati dall'ignoto e la solitudine ci fa paura.

Il marito della tua amante è una zattera alla quale lei si aggrapperà sempre, almeno finchè non arriverà una tempesta che le scombinerà i piani. Tu sei quel poco che le rimane della sua libertà perduta. Quello che le ricorda, ad ogni scopata, ad ogni telefonata o sms, quanto le costa tenersi stretta la sua zattera in termini di autenticità, emozioni e chi più ne ha più ne metta. Ed è per questo che, se da una parte lei ti vuole, dall'altra ha fretta di metterti da parte.

Tutto qui.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Zona, lei ha una famiglia. Ha il suo ruolo di moglie nel quale tutti, parenti e amici, la riconoscono. La sua esistenza, come quella di tutti, si basa su una routine, su una serie di certezze alle quali, bene o male, tutti noi ci aggrappiamo come naufraghi per poter sopportare la fondamentale insensatezza della vita.
> Cosa siamo, alla fine, se non formichine tutte uguali che si danno da fare per sopravvivere? *Tutti desideriamo una famiglia e un posto nella nostra comunità di appartenenza. Tutti desideriamo l'approvazione di questa comunità.* Tutti siamo terrorizzati dall'ignoto e la solitudine ci fa paura.
> 
> Il marito della tua amante è una zattera alla quale lei si aggrapperà sempre, almeno finchè non arriverà una tempesta che le scombinerà i piani. Tu sei quel poco che le rimane della sua libertà perduta. Quello che le ricorda, ad ogni scopata, ad ogni telefonata o sms, quanto le costa tenersi stretta la sua zattera in termini di autenticità, emozioni e chi più ne ha più ne metta. Ed è per questo che, se da una parte lei ti vuole, dall'altra ha fretta di metterti da parte.
> ...


Non sono del tutto d'accordo con la tua analisi.
Vedi il grassetto: presuppone una grossa dose di ipocrisia, da parte di quella donna.
Lei potrebbe essere così, in effetti, ma potrebbe anche tenere davvero a suo marito, non come una zattera, ma come colui con cui condivide la maggior parte della sua vita, alla pari.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Settembre 2011)

"_Si e’ accoppiati con un'attesa, con un fantasma di persona che non lascerà 
mai la famiglia. Ha il corpo libero e il cuore in gabbia. Tanti uomini/donne vivono cosi’: situazioni 
dominate da problemi inconsci non riconosciuti. Credono in buona fede di aspettare quella persona, ma 
in psicoterapia emerge quasi sempre la loro ambivalenza verso rapporti stretti e definiti, la paura di 
relazioni profonde e coinvolgenti, anche se in realtà per anni le sognano a occhi aperti e chiusi. 
L'intestardirsi su quella persona indecisa e anche un po' vigliacca, segnala proprio la necessità di 
restare così: tutto è sperabile ma difficilmente realizzabile, è meglio non vivere appieno piuttosto 
che poter "sbagliare". Il problema è che la parte profonda si sente non nutrita, svalutata e... lavora 
sotto. 
D'altra parte alla lunga non è facile vivere come un sogno meraviglioso le briciole del tempo 
dell'altro. Inoltre negli anni questo strano rapporto diventa un'abitudine che mantiene sempre di più 
la situazione. 
Qui i casi sono due: o ci si innamora follemente di qualcun altro, oppure la propria rabbia arriverà a 
forme di vendetta scomposta verso l'amante e la sua famiglia (lettere anonime, registrazioni, prove 
inconfutabili per ricattarlo).
_

seguira' fattura...

bonanotte..

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> E cmq, alla base di tutto , c'e' una cosa che io non capisco, non mi spiego: lei dice che col marito ci sta bene, lo rispetta, non le fa mancare nulla e lei fa di tutto affinche', testuale, le cose vadano bene.
> Deve essere proprio cosi', dico che ci sta bene, perche' mai ad es ha manifestato un apprezzabile disagio per non poter fare niente con me che non sia sesso periodico, molto periodico: lei si fa i suoi fine sett col marito, lei ci va in vacanza, ci scopa, fa la vita che fanno le brave mogliettine italiane di provincia. Mai metterebbe a rischio la sua famiglia, per me ha rischiato, si, ma relativamente..ora o cambio casa o non ci vediamo piu'. Sembra che io non le manchi. Del resto, e vale pure per me, cosa dovrebbe mancarle? Le telefonate, gli sms? Queste cose ci sono sempre. La mia sempre meno convinta ormai adorazione?Ma cmq anche quella c'e' sempre. Come fa a stare tranquilla e serena col marito dopo..dopo noi, ecco...Il sesso?Ma non e' quello, non puo' essere solo quello. Le emozioni...mah....In sostanza: ma come fa a non mettere in discussione se stessa, quello che la lega al marito, quello che e' successo in questi ultimi anni? Censura indotta? Ma e' una donna o un uomo anni 50 questa mia amante...io non ne esco piu'. E certo, come qualcuno ha notato in passato, dovrei piuttosto chiedermi io come ho potuto accettare tutto cio'...adesso non mi interessa granche' sta cosa, voglio capire lei, voglio capire di chi cazzo mi sono innamorato cosi...


ZOna non l'hai accettato.
Lo hai subito.
Perchè qualcosa è sempre meglio di niente no?
Forse ti sei innamorato di una donna che non esiste.


----------



## aristocat (20 Settembre 2011)

quando ti ho conosciuto, Zona, eri molto più scanzonato e tutto sommato la affrontavi meglio questa situazione... disastro a parte, che c'era ieri come oggi.
  A distanza di quasi due anni ti leggo molto più amaro, e ferito.


----------



## Sole (20 Settembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non sono del tutto d'accordo con la tua analisi.
> Vedi il grassetto: presuppone una grossa dose di ipocrisia, da parte di quella donna.
> Lei potrebbe essere così, in effetti, ma potrebbe anche tenere davvero a suo marito, non come una zattera, ma come colui con cui condivide la maggior parte della sua vita, alla pari.


Se per lei fosse davvero condivisione, non avrebbe sentito il bisogno di tradirlo vivendo, per anni, una doppia vita.

Chi tradisce non condivide.

E vedo poco amore in chi vive queste storie parallele. Molto opportunismo, se mai. E, appunto, molta ipocrisia.


----------



## stellanuova (20 Settembre 2011)

*x Zona*

Una donna che ama difficilmente rinuncia all'amore quando è corrisposta. 
Questa rinuncia temporanea a te mi sembra un grande bisogno
di amore perchè sa che tu comunque ci sei.

Mi hai chiarito il perchè non vuole lasciare suo marito. 
Lei gli vuole bene e lo rispetta perchè lui è una bella persona, un bravo marito
che non le fa mancare nulla, un bravo padre, una bella famiglia.
Ma con te ha scoperto le farfalle nello stomaco che sono ben altro e che
non aveva mai provato nè con lui nè prima di lui.
Non è un rapporto di solo sesso e lo hai chiarito bene. 
Ha una grande paura di essere scoperta perchè sa che succederebbe il
finimondo ma non riesce a rinunciare a te, nè tu a lei.
Posso solo dirti che solo il tempo potrà decidere, sia per te che per lei,
ho un'amica che adesso che i figli sono adulti si è separata e la storia
con il suo amante è nata 10 anni fa.
Certo lui non l'ha aspettata 10 anni ..... si è incavolato spesso e si sono
allontanati, ha avuto altre storie, però adesso li vedo felici insieme.
Ho solo questo caso da proporre, forse unico.
Bisogna capire se è ammmooore o Amore .....


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> E cmq, alla base di tutto , c'e' una cosa che io non capisco, non mi spiego: lei dice che col marito ci sta bene, lo rispetta, non le fa mancare nulla e lei fa di tutto affinche', testuale, le cose vadano bene.
> Deve essere proprio cosi', dico che ci sta bene, perche' mai ad es ha manifestato un apprezzabile disagio per non poter fare niente con me che non sia sesso periodico, molto periodico: lei si fa i suoi fine sett col marito, lei ci va in vacanza, ci scopa, fa la vita che fanno le brave mogliettine italiane di provincia. Mai metterebbe a rischio la sua famiglia, per me ha rischiato, si, ma relativamente..ora o cambio casa o non ci vediamo piu'. Sembra che io non le manchi. Del resto, e vale pure per me, cosa dovrebbe mancarle? Le telefonate, gli sms? Queste cose ci sono sempre. La mia sempre meno convinta ormai adorazione?Ma cmq anche quella c'e' sempre. Come fa a stare tranquilla e serena col marito dopo..dopo noi, ecco...Il sesso?Ma non e' quello, non puo' essere solo quello. Le emozioni...mah....In sostanza: ma come fa a non mettere in discussione se stessa, quello che la lega al marito, quello che e' successo in questi ultimi anni? Censura indotta? Ma e' una donna o un uomo anni 50 questa mia amante...io non ne esco piu'. E certo, come qualcuno ha notato in passato, dovrei piuttosto chiedermi io come ho potuto accettare tutto cio'...adesso non mi interessa granche' sta cosa, voglio capire lei, voglio capire di chi cazzo mi sono innamorato cosi...


 Dona Flor con il suo primo marito era infelice, perchè le mancava un uomo che esprimesse il suo amore con il rispetto, la devozione, l'attenzione quotidiana,però era divorata da una passione enorme, che le faceva vivere emozioni intense; con il secondo marito era serena, soddisfatta, aveva ottenuto tutto quello che lucidamente si spera da una relazione ma ha conosciuto la felicità solo quando li ha avuti entrambi per sè, quando ha avuto tutto. Egoista? Sicuramente ma... in fondo nel suo egoismo non faceva male a nessuno, anche i suoi mariti erano entrambi felici, di riflesso. Allora qual'è il problema in un rapporto di questo tipo?  Forse il fatto che uno dei due mariti dovrebbe essere un fantasma, che non può chiedere nulla, anzi ha già ottenuto l'impossibile e non un fantasma qualsiasi, un fantasma senza moralismi, che non giudica, che non pretende, perchè se tu fai parte attivamente del gioco, se tu hai contribuito a crearne le regole, non lo puoi mettere in discussione, se non ti sta bene ne esci e ne cominci un altro che ti possa piacere di più. Io ti chiedo scusa per aver pensato che tu non l'amassi all'inizio, adesso credo al tuo amore per lei ma : se anche lei lasciasse il marito per te la vostra storia avrebbe un futuro secondo te?


----------



## Eleanor (20 Settembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io la capisco molto bene questa donna.
> Ma a che serve dirti che ti ama davvero? Solo a farti stare più male.
> 
> Il suo cuore è trapassato da una lama: credi che il tuo sia un dolore lancinamte, ma il suo lo è ancora di più.
> ...


E' verissimo.
Zona è libero.
Libero di piangere, di godere e di lamentarsi.
Lei no.
Ma la cattiva è lei. La traditrice totalitaria ed egoista.


----------



## Sterminator (20 Settembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Dona Flor con il suo primo marito era infelice, perchè le mancava un uomo che esprimesse il suo amore con il rispetto, la devozione, l'attenzione quotidiana,però era divorata da una passione enorme, che le faceva vivere emozioni intense; con il secondo marito era serena, soddisfatta, aveva ottenuto tutto quello che lucidamente si spera da una relazione ma ha conosciuto la felicità solo quando li ha avuti entrambi per sè, quando ha avuto tutto. Egoista? Sicuramente ma... in fondo nel suo egoismo non faceva male a nessuno, anche i suoi mariti erano entrambi felici, di riflesso. Allora qual'è il problema in un rapporto di questo tipo?  Forse il fatto che uno dei due mariti dovrebbe essere un fantasma, che non può chiedere nulla, anzi ha già ottenuto l'impossibile e non un fantasma qualsiasi, un fantasma senza moralismi, che non giudica, che non pretende, perchè se tu fai parte attivamente del gioco, se tu hai contribuito a crearne le regole, non lo puoi mettere in discussione, se non ti sta bene ne esci e ne cominci un altro che ti possa piacere di più. Io ti chiedo scusa per aver pensato che tu non l'amassi all'inizio, adesso credo al tuo amore per lei ma : se anche lei lasciasse il marito per te la vostra storia avrebbe un futuro secondo te?


Cioe' la Dona, s'e' sposata l'amante e fa il triangolo con il primo?

Ma occorreva sposarselo???....

U.C.A.S.!!!

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## zona del disastro (20 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> quando ti ho conosciuto, Zona, eri molto più scanzonato e tutto sommato la affrontavi meglio questa situazione... disastro a parte, che c'era ieri come oggi.
> A distanza di quasi due anni ti leggo molto più amaro, e ferito.


E' cosi'.
Ho tanta rabbia dentro...


----------



## zona del disastro (20 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Una donna che ama difficilmente rinuncia all'amore quando è corrisposta.
> Questa rinuncia temporanea a te mi sembra un grande bisogno
> di amore perchè sa che tu comunque ci sei.
> 
> ...


Si, magari tra 10 anni, al limite o al dislimite della pensione da questa vita, ci si incontrera' da persone libere, libere di non fare piu' niente perche' vecchi e troppo disillusi, dopo aver avuto le briciole l'uno dell'altra...mah, che dire, grazie cmq stellanuova, delle analisi che cmq mi aprono la mente.
Io mi rendo perfettamente conto della situazione disastrata e senza uscita in cui sono, non e' che sia stupido...


----------



## zona del disastro (20 Settembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io la capisco molto bene questa donna.
> Ma a che serve dirti che ti ama davvero? Solo a farti stare più male.
> 
> Il suo cuore è trapassato da una lama: credi che il tuo sia un dolore lancinamte, ma il suo lo è ancora di più.
> ...


E' una bella considerazione, non so quanto vera, ma mi ha strappato un sorriso...


----------



## zona del disastro (20 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> In tutto questo posso capire Zona e come ci rimane quando la sua donna parte per un viaggio sorpresa marito-moglie cheek to cheek, quando lei e suo marito condividono tanti momenti di una vita  da coniugi "standard"; parallela alla storia con Zona, che pure non è meno intensa e meno "partecipata".
> tutta questa distanza e questi distacchi forzati; sono stranianti, specie a confronto con i momenti in cui questa donna la senti davvero, assolutamente tua...


Stranianti, si, hai detto bene...e sono queste emozioni terrificanti che fanno crescere la rabbia, verso lei e verso me stesso...


----------



## zona del disastro (20 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Zona, lei ha una famiglia. Ha il suo ruolo di moglie nel quale tutti, parenti e amici, la riconoscono. La sua esistenza, come quella di tutti, si basa su una routine, su una serie di certezze alle quali, bene o male, tutti noi ci aggrappiamo come naufraghi per poter sopportare la fondamentale insensatezza della vita.
> Cosa siamo, alla fine, se non formichine tutte uguali che si danno da fare per sopravvivere? Tutti desideriamo una famiglia e un posto nella nostra comunità di appartenenza. Tutti desideriamo l'approvazione di questa comunità. Tutti siamo terrorizzati dall'ignoto e la solitudine ci fa paura.
> 
> Il marito della tua amante è una zattera alla quale lei si aggrapperà sempre, almeno finchè non arriverà una tempesta che le scombinerà i piani. Tu sei quel poco che le rimane della sua libertà perduta. Quello che le ricorda, ad ogni scopata, ad ogni telefonata o sms, quanto le costa tenersi stretta la sua zattera in termini di autenticità, emozioni e chi più ne ha più ne metta. Ed è per questo che, se da una parte lei ti vuole, dall'altra ha fretta di metterti da parte.
> ...


Ha paura di me, di quello che io rappresento per la sua "fedina penale" coniugale...sono li' a ricordarle che puo' giocare a fare la brava mogliettina, ma che la brava mogliettina non scopa con un altro per oltre 100 volte, si, ormai nella mia paranoia ho fatto anche una stima approssimata delle volte che abbiamo fatto sesso o amore che dir si voglia. E, no: non credo di essere stato una sbandata o un'avventura...


----------



## zona del disastro (20 Settembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non sono del tutto d'accordo con la tua analisi.
> Vedi il grassetto: presuppone una grossa dose di ipocrisia, da parte di quella donna.
> Lei potrebbe essere così, in effetti, ma potrebbe anche tenere davvero a suo marito, non come una zattera, ma come colui con cui condivide la maggior parte della sua vita, alla pari.


Come scelta consapevole o come passivamente accettata? Io non capisco...Una volta, un paio di anni fa sapete che mi disse in una delle rare volte che mi parlava delle sue emozioni? "Io non lo amo piu', cosi' e'"...non lo ama piu' ok, ma ci sta assieme per quello che diceva aristocat, e allora e' tutta una fiera dell'ipocrisia e della meschinita'...


----------



## zona del disastro (20 Settembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Dona Flor con il suo primo marito era infelice, perchè le mancava un uomo che esprimesse il suo amore con il rispetto, la devozione, l'attenzione quotidiana,però era divorata da una passione enorme, che le faceva vivere emozioni intense; con il secondo marito era serena, soddisfatta, aveva ottenuto tutto quello che lucidamente si spera da una relazione ma ha conosciuto la felicità solo quando li ha avuti entrambi per sè, quando ha avuto tutto. Egoista? Sicuramente ma... in fondo nel suo egoismo non faceva male a nessuno, anche i suoi mariti erano entrambi felici, di riflesso. Allora qual'è il problema in un rapporto di questo tipo?  Forse il fatto che uno dei due mariti dovrebbe essere un fantasma, che non può chiedere nulla, anzi ha già ottenuto l'impossibile e non un fantasma qualsiasi, un fantasma senza moralismi, che non giudica, che non pretende, perchè se tu fai parte attivamente del gioco, se tu hai contribuito a crearne le regole, non lo puoi mettere in discussione, se non ti sta bene ne esci e ne cominci un altro che ti possa piacere di più. Io ti chiedo scusa per aver pensato che tu non l'amassi all'inizio, adesso credo al tuo amore per lei ma : se anche lei lasciasse il marito per te la vostra storia avrebbe un futuro secondo te?


Non lo so.
Io non sono un buon marito, sono troppo solitario di indole per esserlo. Certo, con lei penso che ho voglia di scoprirla, di godermela come dico io, e magari alla fine (come lei spesso ha detto scherzando) mi romperei le scatole presto....o magari lei mi scoprirebbe meno interessante di quello che una storia cosi' lascia credere...non lo so. Sta di fatto che una storia non vissuta e' un dramma, da dovunque la si guardi...


----------



## zona del disastro (20 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> E' verissimo.
> Zona è libero.
> Libero di piangere, di godere e di lamentarsi.
> Lei no.
> Ma la cattiva è lei. La traditrice totalitaria ed egoista.


E' detta in senso ironico o e' cosi' che la pensi ele? Scusa, ma ultimamente sono poco portato alla lucidita' mentale...sorry


----------



## zona del disastro (20 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> "_Si e’ accoppiati con un'attesa, con un fantasma di persona che non lascerà
> mai la famiglia. Ha il corpo libero e il cuore in gabbia. Tanti uomini/donne vivono cosi’: situazioni
> dominate da problemi inconsci non riconosciuti. Credono in buona fede di aspettare quella persona, ma
> in psicoterapia emerge quasi sempre la loro ambivalenza verso rapporti stretti e definiti, la paura di
> ...


Non accadra' mai una cosa cosi', tipo vendetta dell'amante con lettere mess e foto e robe cosi'...
Certo, in questo modo l'amante rabbioso e ferito si prenderebbe una gran vendetta per il male sofferto, distruggerebbe probabilmente quella famiglia...ma dopo non avrebbe di che gioirne, la sua rivalsa avrebbe come contropartita la consapevolezza di averla avuta con un atto di una meschinita' senza pari.
Dopotutto, gli americani in Vietnam potevano usare l'atomica e mai l'avrebbero fatto, e cosi' pure i sovietici in Afghanistan...al di la' della terza guerra mond che avrebbero forse provocato( ma non sarebbe successo) ne avrebbero rimediato solo una vergogna eterna.
Dite che do' i numeri e che non si capisce che c'entra sta storia del Vietnam? .....Eh

E' vero tuttavia che una parte profonda lavora e dice: cosi' non va bene, devi uscirne, lei non puo' permettersi di vivere con allegria o quantomeno senza eccessivi patemi d'animo una doppia vita mentre tu ci muori...


----------



## Sterminator (20 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Non accadra' mai una cosa cosi', tipo vendetta dell'amante con lettere mess e foto e robe cosi'...
> Certo, in questo modo l'amante rabbioso e ferito si prenderebbe una gran vendetta per il male sofferto, distruggerebbe probabilmente quella famiglia...ma dopo non avrebbe di che gioirne, la sua rivalsa avrebbe come contropartita la consapevolezza di averla avuta con un atto di una meschinita' senza pari.
> Dopotutto, gli americani in Vietnam potevano usare l'atomica e mai l'avrebbero fatto, e cosi' pure i sovietici in Afghanistan...al di la' della terza guerra mond che avrebbero forse provocato( ma non sarebbe successo) ne avrebbero rimediato solo una vergogna eterna.
> Dite che do' i numeri e che non si capisce che c'entra sta storia del Vietnam? .....Eh
> ...


No problem per il Vietnam & C...

pero' a parte che intanto la vita gira a vuoto, "notano" come possa essere un rifuggire inconscio per i legami REALI su lunga distanza... 

io ci penserei un 5 minuti su...

sul troncare invece, un cazzo..e pure a razzo...:mrgreen:


----------



## zona del disastro (20 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> No problem per il Vietnam & C...
> 
> pero' a parte che intanto la vita gira a vuoto, "notano" come possa essere un rifuggire inconscio per i legami REALI su lunga distanza...
> 
> ...


Scusa, ma rifuggire COSA? Se non ne ho la possibilita' reale di avere un rapporto con l'unica con la quale vorrei averlo....Certo, uno puo' strutturare la propria vita facendo in modo da rifuggire,ok...ma le persone non sono intercambiabili, e non e' che uno puo' dire impunemente che vabbe' quella no perche' impossibile allora me ne trovo un altra...certo, se po ffa...ma che tristezza.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Non lo so.
> Io non sono un buon marito, sono troppo solitario di indole per esserlo. Certo, con lei penso che ho voglia di scoprirla, di godermela come dico io, e magari alla fine (come lei spesso ha detto scherzando) mi romperei le scatole presto....o magari lei mi scoprirebbe meno interessante di quello che una storia cosi' lascia credere...non lo so. Sta di fatto che una storia non vissuta e' un dramma, da dovunque la si guardi...


Non è che quel rancore sia perchè sei intestardito a volere una certa storia con lei, e non si può?
Occhio che quel rancore può ucciderti, o massacrare quello che di bello c'è tra voi...
Lei potrebbe sentirsi sempre sotto accusa, perchè ti fa mancare quello che non può darti.
Se al può arrivi a insinuare che non vuole, sei perduto.
Ho lottato con leviatani incredibili...tra il non potere e il non volere...
Poi ho capito che io ho possibilità enormi rispetto a tante persone che magari in cuor loro vorrebbero.

Vedi Zona, bisognerebbe che lei potesse mettersi in stand by da suo marito.
Dirgli, lasciami andare un annetto a vivere con Zona, poi decido cosa fare.
Lei non può fare questa proposta.

Si una storia non vissuta, se la rivendichi all'infinito...ti distruggerà la vita...
Non posso spiegarti caro zona, quanto io ti capisca, di quanto io veda in te una sorta di specchio del mio animo.

Fa incazzare eh?
Quando la vuoi tu, lei non può e non vuole...
Quando lei vuole tu corri...

Sappiamo benissimo perchè corri...
Perchè se anche tu cominci a fare il prezioso...non si combina nulla...

Lei comunque sa di avere determinati poteri su di te.


----------



## zona del disastro (20 Settembre 2011)

Determinati?
Lei puo' tutto,o quasi, su di me.
Ed e' quel quasi che me la rende cosi' unica...nn so spiegare

ps lo specchio si specchia. E mi viene da dire, e non e' mia ma di Sclavi(quello di Dylan Dog, conosci?)gli specchi dovrebbero riflettere un po' prima di riflettere... ciao Conte, e continua a dire la tua sulle mie, sei un'ancora.


----------



## zona del disastro (20 Settembre 2011)

E cmq, in tutto questo, vorrei sapere dove e' finita Anna? Quella dai commenti sbarazzini da sposare, dove cavolo e' sparita??


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Scusa, ma rifuggire COSA? Se non ne ho la possibilita' reale di avere un rapporto con l'unica con la quale vorrei averlo....Certo, uno puo' strutturare la propria vita facendo in modo da rifuggire,ok...ma le persone non sono intercambiabili, e non e' che uno puo' dire impunemente che vabbe' quella no perche' impossibile allora me ne trovo un altra...certo, se po ffa...ma che tristezza.


Perchè dici tristezza? Eh?
Potresti anche incontrare un'altra che per affinità a te, per un sacco di ragioni che non sto a dirti...sia perfetta per te.
L'incarnazione della tua donna dei sogni.
Zona, a me colpisce da morire quando volgi lo sguardo all'altra vita.
Quella che lei ha con suo marito.
TU non partecipi a quella vita.
Non sei a letto con loro, non pranzi con loro


----------



## Sterminator (21 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Scusa, ma rifuggire COSA? Se non ne ho la possibilita' reale di avere un rapporto con l'unica con la quale vorrei averlo....Certo, uno puo' strutturare la propria vita facendo in modo da rifuggire,ok...ma le persone non sono intercambiabili, e non e' che uno puo' dire impunemente che vabbe' quella no perche' impossibile allora me ne trovo un altra...certo, se po ffa...ma che tristezza.


Ma sto flusso di coscienza l'hai scritto te o t'hanno clonato?...:mrgreen:

"Non lo so.
*Io non sono un buon marito, sono troppo solitario di indole per esserlo.* Certo, con lei penso che ho voglia di scoprirla, di godermela come dico io, *e magari alla fine (come lei spesso ha detto scherzando) mi romperei le scatole presto....o magari lei mi scoprirebbe meno interessante di quello che una storia cosi' lascia credere...non lo so.* Sta di fatto che una storia non vissuta e' un dramma, da dovunque la si guardi... "


----------



## Sole (21 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Come scelta consapevole o come passivamente accettata? Io non capisco...Una volta, un paio di anni fa sapete che mi disse in una delle rare volte che mi parlava delle sue emozioni? "Io non lo amo piu', cosi' e'"...non lo ama piu' ok, ma ci sta assieme per quello che diceva aristocat, e *allora e' tutta una fiera dell'ipocrisia e della meschinita'*...


Esatto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Cioe' la Dona, s'e' sposata l'amante e fa il triangolo con il primo?
> 
> Ma occorreva sposarselo???....
> 
> ...


 no era sposata con il primo che è poi morto, si è sposata il secondo, poi ha evocato il fantasma del primo... ok, detto così non rende, è un libro molto interessante perchè si presta a diverse interpretazioni


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Settembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Dona Flor con il suo primo marito era infelice, perchè le mancava un uomo che esprimesse il suo amore con il rispetto, la devozione, l'attenzione quotidiana,però era divorata da una passione enorme, che le faceva vivere emozioni intense; con il secondo marito era serena, soddisfatta, aveva ottenuto tutto quello che lucidamente si spera da una relazione ma ha conosciuto la felicità solo quando li ha avuti entrambi per sè, quando ha avuto tutto. Egoista? Sicuramente ma... in fondo nel suo egoismo non faceva male a nessuno, anche i suoi mariti erano entrambi felici, di riflesso. Allora qual'è il problema in un rapporto di questo tipo?  Forse il fatto che uno dei due mariti dovrebbe essere un fantasma, che non può chiedere nulla, anzi ha già ottenuto l'impossibile e non un fantasma qualsiasi, un fantasma senza moralismi, che non giudica, che non pretende, perchè se tu fai parte attivamente del gioco, se tu hai contribuito a crearne le regole, non lo puoi mettere in discussione, se non ti sta bene ne esci e ne cominci un altro che ti possa piacere di più. Io ti chiedo scusa per aver pensato che tu non l'amassi all'inizio, adesso credo al tuo amore per lei ma : se anche lei lasciasse il marito per te la vostra storia avrebbe un futuro secondo te?


Amo molto quel libro, e tu hai espresso benissimo alcune delle cose che dice... complimenti!


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Cioe' la Dona, s'e' sposata l'amante e fa il triangolo con il primo?
> 
> Ma occorreva sposarselo???....
> 
> ...


Dona Flor e i suoi due mariti, di Jorge Amado, bellissimo libro. No, non ti dico la storia, ti rovino la lettura.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no era sposata con il primo che è poi morto, si è sposata il secondo, poi ha evocato il fantasma del primo... ok, detto così non rende, è un libro molto interessante perchè si presta a diverse interpretazioni


Lascia perdere...
Non me lo vedo a leggere Amado...
Poi il titolo del libro è sbagliato...
Il vero mito del libro è lui: Vadinho...

Fai conto di leggere Vadinho e Mirandao...
Conte e Lothar!

Ho aperto un 3d su quel libro: un libro fantastico.

Nulla a che vedere con Galimberti comunque...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> E cmq, in tutto questo, vorrei sapere dove e' finita Anna? Quella dai commenti sbarazzini da sposare, dove cavolo e' sparita??


Non è sparita...ha cose molto assorbenti da fare...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Determinati?
> Lei puo' tutto,o quasi, su di me.
> Ed e' quel quasi che me la rende cosi' unica...nn so spiegare
> 
> ps lo specchio si specchia. E mi viene da dire, e non e' mia ma di Sclavi(quello di Dylan Dog, conosci?)gli specchi dovrebbero riflettere un po' prima di riflettere... ciao Conte, e continua a dire la tua sulle mie, sei un'ancora.


Solo il Conte può tutto.
Lei può su di te solo certe cose.
Ho molto riflettuto sai su certi aspetti delle vite parallele.
Noi siamo limitati nello spazio tempo che ci è dato di vivere.
Se io ho tre ospiti e sono in un parcheggio, può accadere questo:
Una mi dice: portami al treno.
Io parto e lascio lì le altre due.
Le altre due non vivranno il mio mentre sono in auto con l'altra.
Io non vivrò quello che loro faranno attendendomi.

Non è meglio vivere assieme solo i momenti in cui si può stare assieme?
Ok, l'incidente diplomatico è sempre dietro l'angolo.
Una lei, con marito e amante.
Un lui separato.

Lei magari passa una settimana d'inferno e lui non lo sa.
Lui magari passa una settimana di paradiso e lei non lo sa.

Lui le dice, alla vadinho...dai spassiamoci. Dai trova un paio d'ore e vienimi a trovare: è tutto allegro e felice.

Lei ha queste opzioni:
A) AH che bello, uauuuuuuuuuuuuu, adesso stacco la spina e ne approfitto per andare da lui a ricaricarmi le pile, dato che è di buon umore, mi riempirà di cose positive: lascio a casa le cose brutte e vado.
B) Incazzarsi e dire...ma cazzo...con tutti i casini che ho...arrivano pure le sue richieste di spassarsi? Ma non capisce che se sono incasinata non ho alcuna voglia di spassarmi?

Vite così sono tutto un dribblare tra richieste non esaudite, tra sforzi generosi di chi ha più possibilità e non sentirsi compresi da chi non ne ha.

Zona: tu conosci una donna che suo marito non conosce.
Suo marito conosce una donna che tu non conosci.

Ora se io fossi te, e potessi, che mi frega di cambiar casa?
Io farei silenzio e mi attiverei...le direi solo, ecco il posto...che ne dici?
Ovvio se poi fai questo e lei comincia a dire che non le va bene perchè qui e perchè là...mi incazzerei eh?
Fossi in te, io aspetterei un giorno simbolico, e farei quello che ha fatto quella mia amica...la porterei a fare delle chiavi...e gliele donerei...dicendole vieni quando vuoi...quella è casa nostra.

Tu puoi andare in contro alle sue esigenze.
Lei no.
Se glielo fai notare, si sentirà una merda.
Ovvio se hai del rancore dentro, sentirai una cosa da nulla, a farla sentire una perda ad ogni piè sospinto.

Ma non sarà che lei reagirà a questa situazione stupendoti con effetti speciali, come sogneresti...
Lei si stancherà e si allontanerà da te.

Parliamo spesso del nostro orgoglio maschile.
Ben abbassare quello di una bisbetica è un 'impresa titanica, titanica...
Ma se riesci a tenerle testa, lei crescerà e comincerà a capire come bisogna trattarti perchè tu non ti senta una cosa che viene dopo, ma tanto dopo un'infinità di cose, che ai tuoi occhi sono cagate.

Ma ai suoi?
Ognuno ha la propria scala di priorità e valori.

Ma non puoi passare la vita sognando che magari un giorno, lei lascerà suo marito ecc..ecc..ecc...

ZOna...
Ho provato ad aspettare: non fa per me.
Aspettare un futuro che magari non ci sarà mai, ti riduce ad una larva.

Ma non provate mai a confrontarvi serenamente?
TU dici a lei: io vorrei questo per ME e te...
Lei dice a te: io vorrei questo per ME e te...

Solo se vi ritrovate a volere le stesse cose...quel ME e te, diventerà pian piano e con tanto entusiasmo e umiltà un noi...
Altrimenti meglio lasciar perdere!


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Ha paura di me, di quello che io rappresento per la sua "fedina penale" coniugale...sono li' a ricordarle che puo' giocare a fare la brava mogliettina, ma che la brava mogliettina non scopa con un altro per oltre 100 volte, si, ormai nella mia paranoia ho fatto anche una stima approssimata delle volte che abbiamo fatto sesso o amore che dir si voglia. E, no: non credo di essere stato una sbandata o un'avventura...


Ma porco cane...
Se ti ama sul serio...
Fidati non gliene fregherà una mazza di essere una brava mogliettina...
Non sarà più lo scopo della sua esistenza...
Ma scusa guarda che rischiare di mettere a repentaglio il proprio matrimonio, per tante persone: tutto quello che hanno, non è poco eh?
Zona non siete ad armi pari...
TU cosa hai da perderci ? Nulla...
Ma lei?

Sole dove sei?
Volevo farti una domanda...
Tu hai ammesso che quando sei stata sola...ti sei fatta una storia adulterina.
Ok.
Sole...ma cosa capitava dentro di te se quella storia fioriva così?
Nel mio matrimonio non sono mai stata amata, ma usata, spremuta e gettata via.
In questo uomo invece, fatalità ho trovato l'amore che avrei sempre sognato per me e non ho mai potuto avere.
Come finiva?

Tornavi da tuo marito...?
Altrimenti non sei una brava mogliettina?

O devo ancora credere che nel 2011, esistano donne così divorate dalle distimie, da sposare un uomo solo per accontentarlo? EH?
Che poi si sentono che sia giusto essere le loro serve? Perchè mogli?
Che accettino che lui, in quanto marito abbia dei diritti su di loro?

Oh che tempi....che costumi...
Ma due persone oggi, non stanno assieme solo se lo vogliono? Solo perchè stare assieme fa bene a loro due?
Che cazzo di rapporti sono dove uno prende dall'altro a mani piene e non dà nulla?
E io mi sento in dovere sempre di dare...perchè così ti farò contenta?

Ma non vedete che poi sti rapporti finiscono con un epico: Ma vai a fare in culo, tu e tutte le tue pretese, e diritti...Vai a fare in culo  te e tutti i moralismi del cazzo con cui mi hai tenuto prigioniera, e mi hai impedito di crescere...Vai a fare in culo tu e le idee di merda della tua famiglia di merda...ecc..ecc..ecc...
No eh?


----------



## Eleanor (21 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non provate mai a confrontarvi serenamente?
> TU dici a lei: io vorrei questo per ME e te...
> Lei dice a te: io vorrei questo per ME e te...


Esatto.
Io ancora non ho capito cosa vogliono l uno e l altra.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Io ancora non ho capito cosa vogliono l uno e l altra.


L'uno e l'altra chi?


----------



## Eleanor (21 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> L'uno e l'altra chi?


Moratti e la Canalis.
Ma come chi?
Zona e la sua Lei!


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Moratti e la Canalis.
> Ma come chi?
> Zona e la sua Lei!


Ma scusa ma che te frega a te?
Sono cose solo tra loro due.
Mica Zona è qui per denunciare quanto è stronza lei, o quanto è sfigato lui.
Certi modi di fare...
In questo forum...
Sono un lontano, penoso, ricordo.
Non si rovista più nella vita privata degli utenti.
L'importante è che loro due imparino a dialogare e a non andare in conflitto.

Altrimenti cosa capita?
Zona scrive...lei vuole questo...
E giù la pletora di quelli che dicono...ah se ti dice così non ti ama, ti usa, ti sfrutta, vuole tenerti sulla corda...

Ripeto che te frega?


----------



## Eleanor (21 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scusa ma che te frega a te?
> Sono cose solo tra loro due.
> Mica Zona è qui per denunciare quanto è stronza lei, o quanto è sfigato lui.
> Certi modi di fare...
> ...



Senti Conte,
Non credo di dover spiegare ad ogni post che quello che è successo qui in passato non HA NIENTE a che vedere con me.
Non voglio rovistare nella vita di nessuno, ci mancherebbe, ma il senso di un forum, credo, sia disquisire delle situazioni.
Mi frega sapere quello che vuole Zona nella misura in cui mi è lecito esprimere un'opinione.
Siccome io non conosco la verità assoluta, prima di dire la mia sono solita chiedere.
Se Zona o te o chiunque altro non vuole dire di sè è liberissimo di farlo, ma allora di cosa siamo qui a parlare?

Io credo che nè Zona nè Lei sappiano cosa vogliono.
Una domanda che ero solita farmi era: se avessi di fronte il genio della lampada, che desiderio esprimerei?
ebbene il non sapermi rispondere mi era di presagio che i tempi duri ancora non erano finiti.
Il piu delle volte siamo noi stessi a crearci situazioni che ci mantengano insoddisfatti.
forse per apprezzare quella piccola razione di felicità che possiamo avere (le famose briciole)
non tanto perchè quello che diciamo di volere non sia possibile..
anzi... vogliamo quella cosa li proprio perchè impossibile.

Per questo , secondo me, sarebbe importante capire cosa vuole zona. o cosa vuole lei.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Senti Conte,
> Non credo di dover spiegare ad ogni post che quello che è successo qui in passato non HA NIENTE a che vedere con me.
> Non voglio rovistare nella vita di nessuno, ci mancherebbe, ma il senso di un forum, credo, sia disquisire delle situazioni.
> Mi frega sapere quello che vuole Zona nella misura in cui mi è lecito esprimere un'opinione.
> ...


Bel post!
SItuazione chiara


----------



## Saby (21 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Senti Conte,
> Non credo di dover spiegare ad ogni post che quello che è successo qui in passato non HA NIENTE a che vedere con me.
> Non voglio rovistare nella vita di nessuno, ci mancherebbe, ma il senso di un forum, credo, sia disquisire delle situazioni.
> Mi frega sapere quello che vuole Zona nella misura in cui mi è lecito esprimere un'opinione.
> ...


Stai tranquilla, loro sanno quello che vogliono, sanno quello che vorrebbero e sanno quello che ora possono.


----------



## Eleanor (21 Settembre 2011)

Saby ha detto:


> Stai tranquilla, loro sanno quello che vogliono, sanno quello che vorrebbero e sanno quello che ora possono.


Non credo sia cosi.
ho letto molte contraddizioni nei "desideri" di Zona.


----------



## Simy (21 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Non credo sia cosi.
> ho letto molte contraddizioni nei "desideri" di Zona.


Zona è solo confuso...... ha ragione Saby


----------



## Tubarao (21 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Zona è solo confuso...... ha ragione Saby


Essere confusi genera contraddizioni....quindi in sostanza......state a dì la stessa cosa


----------



## Simy (21 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Essere confusi genera contraddizioni....quindi in sostanza......state a dì la stessa cosa


e c'hai ragione pure te


----------



## Eleanor (21 Settembre 2011)

Ma Saby dice che loro sanno benissimo cosa vogliono e possono.
Se uno è confuso, credo che sia proprio nelle intenzioni che si manifesta per prima l impasse...


----------



## Saby (21 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Non credo sia cosi.
> ho letto molte contraddizioni nei "desideri" di Zona.


Troppi utenti qui credono di capire tutto leggendo solo alcune cose.
Chi scrive qui scrive di getto quello che gli sta a cuore in quel determinato momento. Se ha litigato per una cazzata scriverà certe cose che neanche penserebbe se fosse sereno. E' tutto relativo.
E poi, per esperienza personale, qui certe cose non si possono scrivere. Nonostante si sia anonimi non ci si sente liberi di espirai veramente, perché c'è chi ti darà comprensione, chi ti farà riflettere, chi ti creerà maggior confusione e chi ci godrà e ti deriderà. Mi sono resa conto parlando con altri utenti che non ci si mette a nudo completamente, e chi lo fa e viene giudicato si mette sulla difensiva. 
Le contraddizioni che tu leggi possono essere semplicemente spiegate dal fatto che scrivendo in momenti diversi prova cose diverse (la rabbia ha un suo ciclo) o possono essere dettate dalla contrapposizione tra ciò che vorrebbe e ciò che può avere.


----------



## Simy (21 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Ma Saby dice che loro sanno benissimo cosa vogliono e possono.
> Se uno è confuso, credo che sia proprio nelle intenzioni che si manifesta per prima l impasse...


certo che lo sanno...altrimenti la loro relazione non andrebbe avanti!
Per Zona secondo me è chiaro il fatto che la loro relazione continuerà...la confusione attuale è nata dalle ultime richieste di lei!
ma anche qui io sono convinta che Zona cambierà di nuovo città........


----------



## Eleanor (21 Settembre 2011)

Saby ha detto:


> Troppi utenti qui credono di capire tutto leggendo solo alcune cose.
> Chi scrive qui scrive di getto quello che gli sta a cuore in quel determinato momento. Se ha litigato per una cazzata scriverà certe cose che neanche penserebbe se fosse sereno. E' tutto relativo.
> E poi, per esperienza personale, qui certe cose non si possono scrivere. Nonostante si sia anonimi non ci si sente liberi di espirai veramente, perché c'è chi ti darà comprensione, chi ti farà riflettere, chi ti creerà maggior confusione e chi ci godrà e ti deriderà. Mi sono resa conto parlando con altri utenti che non ci si mette a nudo completamente, e chi lo fa e viene giudicato si mette sulla difensiva.
> Le contraddizioni che tu leggi possono essere semplicemente spiegate dal fatto che scrivendo in momenti diversi prova cose diverse (la rabbia ha un suo ciclo) o possono essere dettate dalla contrapposizione tra ciò che vorrebbe e ciò che può avere.



Giustissimo.
Io per prima sono vittima dell umore del momento sia mio che conseguente ad un evento..
Io non credo di capire nulla, tant è che chiedo prima di dire la mia.
Nel leggere però non riesco a capire quale possa esser il lieto fine desiderato da chi la storia la scrive.
Al di là di quello che puo succedere.. al di là del potere.. almeno sul "volere" bisognerebbe riuscire a capirsi ( tra sè e sè)
Non capisco se è uno scappare o un rincorrere.
E ci sta anche che oggi la mia opinione sia A e domani B.
Ma se il mio volere è condizionato da un'altra persona la quale a sua volta basa scelte o pensieri su di me... 
beh credo che sia fondamentale, come diceva Conte, riuscire a capirsi ( tra lui e lei )


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2011)

Saby ha detto:


> Troppi utenti qui credono di capire tutto leggendo solo alcune cose.
> Chi scrive qui scrive di getto quello che gli sta a cuore in quel determinato momento. Se ha litigato per una cazzata scriverà certe cose che neanche penserebbe se fosse sereno. E' tutto relativo.
> E poi, per esperienza personale, qui certe cose non si possono scrivere. Nonostante si sia anonimi non ci si sente liberi di espirai veramente, perché c'è chi ti darà comprensione, chi ti farà riflettere, chi ti creerà maggior confusione e chi ci godrà e ti deriderà. Mi sono resa conto parlando con altri utenti che non ci si mette a nudo completamente, e chi lo fa e viene giudicato si mette sulla difensiva.
> Le contraddizioni che tu leggi possono essere semplicemente spiegate dal fatto che scrivendo in momenti diversi prova cose diverse (la rabbia ha un suo ciclo) o possono essere dettate dalla contrapposizione tra ciò che vorrebbe e ciò che può avere.


Bravissima.
Tu sai contro che cosa io ho combattuto.
Anch'io non posso proprio scrivere tutto no?
E posso confermare...un conto è come si è qui, un conto è come si è fuori.
Andiamoci sempre con delicatezza con gli utenti...
Ok...ok...ok...va ben che detto da me...
Ma tu Saby, sai benissimo come ci si parla quando si è dentro determinate questioni...
Puoi chiederti all'infinito che cosa vuoi...
Ma se poi quello che vuoi va in conflitto con quello che si può avere...sono cazzi.

In altre parole si rischia di passare la vita in tensione, perdendo di vista quello che si ha.

Poi tra le righe, io ho sempre parlato di esperienze personali vissute.
Mai di ragionamenti astratti...
Mi sento di consigliare qualche persona...solo dicendole...
A me è capitato questo, mi sono comportato così e queste sono state le conseguenze...

Ho ben visto che tante volte non riesco a spiegarmi...
Ma non posso certo mettere in gioco " le cose solo nostre" pur di rendere conto che so ad un Sterminator che si permette di contrapporre il suo modello di matrimonio al mio.

Io posso solo dirvi: questa è stata la mia storia con mia moglie, queste sono state le mie delusioni, queste le mie pene d'amore, questo quello che ho vissuto...

Riesco a parlare a ZOna perchè so che con lui, avrei molto da confrontarmi sul mio vissuto personale.

Penso che solo una persona al mondo, SA, cosa c'è dentro il mio cuore.
Questa è la mia forma di fedeltà, a lei.


----------



## Daniele (22 Settembre 2011)

Io voglio la Ferrari, la voglio subito e la voglio bella rossa, ovvio che non succede e non mi strappo i capelli dalla testa per questo. Volere l'impossibile è solo un ritorno al rincoglionimento infantile, ma poi si guarisce sempre, almeno suol letto di morte si comprende le coglionate fatte.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io voglio la Ferrari, la voglio subito e la voglio bella rossa, ovvio che non succede e non mi strappo i capelli dalla testa per questo. Volere l'impossibile è solo un ritorno al rincoglionimento infantile, ma poi si guarisce sempre, almeno suol letto di morte si comprende le coglionate fatte.


E perchè?
Un desiderio è lecito no?
Cominci a lavorare, a guadagnare, ti indebiti fino al collo, e ti prendi la ferrari.
Il concetto è: non puoi rubarla, finisci dentro.
Il concetto è: me la posso permettere?

Anch'io sai volevo una bella bici.
Ci misi tre anni di risparmi: ma a dieci anni avevo la mia bici.
Partii con il progetto usando le mancette della prima comunione.

Vuoi una famiglia?
Tutta tua?
Arpega no?

Io mi sono comperato casa a 24 anni...e pensa...per recuperare autostima.
Fui lasciato, mi comperai una casa.
Ovvio fu il nonno ad aiutarmi.

Ma quando conobbi mia moglie, io vivevo già da solo nella mia casa.

Pensa se invece di comperarmi la casa, passavo il tempo, a cercare di uccidere la stronza che mi ha lasciato.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pensa se invece di comperarmi la casa, passavo il tempo, a cercare di uccidere la stronza che mi ha lasciato.


Il potere di pensare positivo :up:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Settembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Il potere di pensare positivo :up:


In estrema analisi sono grato a lei.
Il suo lasciarmi mi ha fatto diventare uomo.
Di fatto la sofferenza può rendere migliori le persone.
O incattivirle.

La mia amica psichiatra, mi ha detto che c'è una diagonale, tra entità di una disgrazia ( sempre soggettiva e mai oggettiva) e nostra capacità di farvi fronte.

I problemi sono moltissimi.
Chi è forte può sopportare un sacco di cemento sulle spalle.
Chi è debole resta schiacciato dal sacco.

Lei che lavora molto con casi di sofferenza e depressione, mi ha detto...
Esempio muore tua madre.
Ci sono persone che elaborano accettano e vanno avanti, altri cadono in depressione.

Ma fu anche lezione di mio nonno.
Mi disse sei proprio messo male, ripigliati, siamo uomini no?
Allora senti, se tu mi dimostri che impiegherai saggiamente del denaro, io te lo dono.
GLi dissi, nonno se mi dai del denaro io parto con il progetto che avevo nel cassetto...una casa...la mia casa...dato che ora sono solo.
Mi disse bravo! Se mi dicevi che ti facevi il BMW per consolarti...non ti davo quel denaro.

Ho avuto una fortuna immensa: mio nonno.
E lui era soprannominato Conte dalla donnine di piacere che conosceva nei casini.

Mi diceva sempre, lascia perdere tua madre, ma fai sempre come ti ho insegnato io, ti troverai bene nella vita.


----------



## Daniele (23 Settembre 2011)

A me piace da morire la Ferrari, ma mai per un desiderio ipotecherei la mia vita, onestamente? Le maggiori sofddisfazioni dalla vita le ho avute da una persona che non avrei mai detto, una persona seriamente fedele a me e che mi ama di certo...me stesso!!! Tutto il resto, fuori di me, cioè gli altri sono un cotorno del piatto forte per me che sono io stesso. Quindi mi è inutile pensare che una amante possa cambiarti la vita, cioè tra carote e fagiolini...mi spiace ma è la cotoletta  che la fa da padrona  e quella sono io stesso per me. MI chiedo una sola cosa, perchè tanta gente cerca soddisfazioni negli altri? In fondo è inutile, il mondo è solo fogna, noi stessi bastiamo a noi.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> A me piace da morire la Ferrari, ma mai per un desiderio ipotecherei la mia vita, onestamente? Le maggiori sofddisfazioni dalla vita le ho avute da una persona che non avrei mai detto, una persona seriamente fedele a me e che mi ama di certo...me stesso!!! Tutto il resto, fuori di me, cioè gli altri sono un cotorno del piatto forte per me che sono io stesso. Quindi mi è inutile pensare che una amante possa cambiarti la vita, cioè tra carote e fagiolini...mi spiace ma è la cotoletta  che la fa da padrona  e quella sono io stesso per me. MI chiedo una sola cosa, perchè tanta gente cerca soddisfazioni negli altri? In fondo è inutile, il mondo è solo fogna, noi stessi bastiamo a noi.


Sai c'è una teoria che dice che noi esseri umani ci realizziamo tramite un tu.
Ora se sei così autonomo, perchè tenersi una ragazza?
Ti ho più volte chiesto cosa sia l'amore per te e non mi hai mai risposto.

Non è che cerchiamo soddisfazioni...
Tutti noi abbiamo bisogno di essere amati
Abbiamo bisogno di essere importanti per qualcuno

In amore, fai una cosa per far felice l'altro...
E ti realizzi nel farla felice, anche se costa impegno e sacrificio.

Ammetto sai?
Ecco in un mio passato nero, so, di aver usato delle persone per fare felice me stesso.
Non ha pagato.
Ho capito che è un errore.

Pensa quando sei così teso a far felici gli altri, sei così pieno di entusiasmo per loro, che sei sereno...
Non hai paura di deluderli, ti dici...ok capiterà ma sapranno capire no? Nessuno è perfetto.

Ora con Zona, per me non è importante che lui arrivi a sentirsi un criceto, non è importante che lui a furia di dai, veda per forza in lei una brutta persona.

L'importante è magari dire...ehi ZOna ma sei sicuro di essere un giochino?
Magari è solo una tua impressione...
Valorizzala questa donna, che magari sta donandoti tutto quello che riesce e può.

L'importante è vedere e capire che amore provi Zona per la sua strega.

Noi possiamo essere molto intensi, molto presi per le persone, che ci circondano, in maniera positiva e negativa.

Non sta bene usare gli altri.
Te lo dice uno che sa benissimo di essersi messo assieme a sua moglie, solo per solitudine, solo per riempire un vuoto.

Quindi secondo me, tu sarai felice, solo se stai da solo e per conto tuo.
Magari esigi che una donna ti faccia felice, ma tu stesso per come sei fatto, le impedisci di farlo.


----------



## Daniele (23 Settembre 2011)

Assolutamente no, io faccio felice la mia ragazza per come mi pongo, non sa chi sono e non lo riesce seriamente vedere e questo mi fa stare meglio, però ammetto che il suo voler arredare la casa insieme con un gusto che non è neppure vicino al mio mi irrita alquanto, capisco fosse frutto di discorsi, ma è solo frutto di suoi no ripetuti a tutte  le possibilità tranne le sue. Del resto la faccio felice con poco, con il mio essere me stesso, io faccio felice me stesso con me stesso, quindi direi che siamo in due ad essere alquanto felici solo per il fatto che io sono io.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Assolutamente no, io faccio felice la mia ragazza per come mi pongo, non sa chi sono e non lo riesce seriamente vedere e questo mi fa stare meglio, però ammetto che il suo voler arredare la casa insieme con un gusto che non è neppure vicino al mio mi irrita alquanto, capisco fosse frutto di discorsi, ma è solo frutto di suoi no ripetuti a tutte  le possibilità tranne le sue. Del resto la faccio felice con poco, con il mio essere me stesso, io faccio felice me stesso con me stesso, quindi direi che siamo in due ad essere alquanto felici solo per il fatto che io sono io.


Spero con il cuore, che la tua ragazza non abbia mai da leggere questi tue due ultimi post.
Povera ragazza, tu la stai tradendo nel peggiore dei modi, a mio avviso, perchè non le stai fornendo la possibilità di scegliere.
Le stai regalando una persona che non esiste.
Tanti traditori, dicono, non tolgo niente al mio compagno, lo rendo felice, ma non confesserebbero mai il tradimento.
Tu lo diresti alla tua ragazza che solo tu ti fai felice, e che lei è solo un contorno della tua vita?

Non le stai nascondendo, anche tu come i traditori, delle cose fondamentali?

Daniele ripeto ancora una volta...
CHe cos'è per te l'amore?


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Non ci vediamo da un po', diciamo 6 mesi. Non ci vediamo intendo che non viene a trovarmi a casa.
> Dice, lei, che in citta' si dice o si e' detto di noi.
> Si vocifera insomma. E dunque, stop agli incontri. Ci si sente al cell ma punto.
> Stop agli incontri "in quella casa", ha specificato. Poi: "Vai altrove,cambia citta',mica lontano,qui' vicino,  dove mi sentiro' piu' libera e potro' venire spesso, senza troppo stress."
> ...


 YES,GAME OVER !!!


----------



## Daniele (24 Settembre 2011)

Conte, lei lo sa che io sono alquanto importante per me stesso in questo momento della mia vita e che non può essere diversamente, sa anche di essere stata lei l'artefice della mia ripresa, quindi ha anche lei i suoi meriti, ma io non posso contare su nessuno che non sia io stesso, non posso diventare ostaggio di sentimenti, che se anche provati da me...io stesso li reprimo ben bene. Posso solo dire di stare bene con lei, quando la guardo e vedo il suo sorriso, mi mette allegria e questo è bene, è quanto di più bello io possa provare.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte, lei lo sa che io sono alquanto importante per me stesso in questo momento della mia vita e che non può essere diversamente, sa anche di essere stata lei l'artefice della mia ripresa, quindi ha anche lei i suoi meriti, ma io non posso contare su nessuno che non sia io stesso, non posso diventare ostaggio di sentimenti, che se anche provati da me...io stesso li reprimo ben bene. Posso solo dire di stare bene con lei, quando la guardo e vedo il suo sorriso, mi mette allegria e questo è bene, è quanto di più bello io possa provare.


Mi dispiace Daniele, continui a scrivere cose terrificanti sull'amore.
Consiglio spassionato: non sposatevi.
L'amore è vivere e concretizzare dei sentimenti.
Ecco, insomma, una buona amica...
Ma l'amore non c'è.
Infatti tu dici sempre la mia ragazza, e mai la donna che amo.
Mi dispiace per te. Comunque.
Mi fa piacere che ti sei moderato nelle offese, nei giudizi e negli insulti.


----------



## Daniele (24 Settembre 2011)

Ho delle buone amiche e lei non è una buona amica, è solo che dalla ultima dolorosa situazione io ho imparato di tenere un ben evidente spazio di ombra attorno a me che deve essere rispettato, non c'è inganno, solo i pensieri che voglio che rimangano dentro di me fino alla fine dei miei giorni senza essere più detti a nessuno, non ho il coraggio di farlo e non penso che ne avrò più, quindi l'amore di cui parli tu, Conte, mi è stato precluso. Io sono così, ho tanti pregi che alcuni grandi amatori ex della mia ragazza non avevano neppure di striscio, in questo io sono una fredda fuoriserie, magari non perfetto, ma sicuramente unico.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ho delle buone amiche e lei non è una buona amica, è solo che dalla ultima dolorosa situazione io ho imparato di tenere un ben evidente spazio di ombra attorno a me che deve essere rispettato, non c'è inganno, solo i pensieri che voglio che rimangano dentro di me fino alla fine dei miei giorni senza essere più detti a nessuno, non ho il coraggio di farlo e non penso che ne avrò più, quindi l'amore di cui parli tu, Conte, mi è stato precluso. Io sono così, ho tanti pregi che alcuni grandi amatori ex della mia ragazza non avevano neppure di striscio, in questo io sono una fredda fuoriserie, magari non perfetto, ma sicuramente unico.


La stai tradendo e lei non lo sa.
Il guaio è che non lo capisci.
Ti prego, ti scongiuro, non lusingarla su cose che non potranno mai essere.
Le spaccherai il cuore in due.
Tutti noi sai, abbiamo nel nostro cuore, una terra di nessuno.
Lasciali andare quei pensieri.
Lei non se li merita.

Se la ami.

Appunto fa in modo che lei non pensi di avere da te l'amore di cui parlo io.

Te lo giuro.
Tu stasera mi hai fatto piangere.


----------



## Mari' (24 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ho delle buone amiche e lei non è una buona amica, è solo che dalla ultima dolorosa situazione io ho imparato di tenere un ben evidente spazio di ombra attorno a me che deve essere rispettato, non c'è inganno, solo i pensieri che voglio che rimangano dentro di me fino alla fine dei miei giorni senza essere più detti a nessuno, non ho il coraggio di farlo e non penso che ne avrò più, quindi l'amore di cui parli tu, Conte, mi è stato precluso. Io sono così, ho tanti pregi che alcuni grandi amatori ex della mia ragazza non avevano neppure di striscio, in questo io sono una fredda fuoriserie, magari non perfetto, ma sicuramente unico.



Danie' quanta amarezza, tristezza e rassegnazione leggo nelle tue parole, e mi dispiace  ... benedetto figlio ti auguro di incontrare una donna che sappia sciogliere questo cubo di ghiaccio nel quale ti sei rifugiato.

Ricorda che hai un'arma in piu' di tanti altri: La gioventu'! Tutto puo' cambiare alla tua eta'.

Un abbraccione.


----------



## Daniele (24 Settembre 2011)

Conte, ma io più di questo non posso provare, è un miracolo che io riesca sorridere a lei e mi senta intenerito quando le sto vicino, è forse la forma più elevata di intimità che riesco a provare e questo per me è un indicatore. La amo, ma non posso fidarmi al punto da mettere in gioco troppo, l'ho fatto sempre e sempre l'ho pigliato in quel posto, questa volta seguo i buoni consigli che dicono che in amore vince chi fugge...ed è vero!!


----------



## Mari' (24 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte, ma io più di questo non posso provare, è un miracolo che io riesca sorridere a lei e mi senta intenerito quando le sto vicino, è forse la forma più elevata di intimità che riesco a provare e questo per me è un indicatore. La amo, ma non posso fidarmi al punto da mettere in gioco troppo, l'ho fatto sempre e sempre l'ho pigliato in quel posto, questa volta seguo i buoni consigli che *dicono che in amore vince chi fugge...ed è vero!!*


Non sempre, in amore non ci sono regole.


----------



## Daniele (24 Settembre 2011)

Marì, ma diciamolo chiaramente,vedo molto spesso traditori che accusano traditi di tradire per cose che non sono un tradimento, come per farli sentire sporchi. Io non dico bugie alla mia lei, solo che sono fatto in questo modo ora, l'esperienza orribile provata mi ha reso così e non posso essere altrimenti, non si passano traumi su traumi preesistenti senza portarne cicatrici evidenti ed io vivo con queste evidenti cicatrici. La mia lei lo sa e sa che certi atteggiamenti e certe parole che mi ha detto mi hanno ferito a tal punto che altri non si sarebbero scomposti, ma io si, perchè o delle ferite che mai saranno rimarginate.


----------



## UltimoSangre (24 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Marì, ma diciamolo chiaramente,vedo molto spesso traditori che accusano traditi di tradire per cose che non sono un tradimento, come per farli sentire sporchi. Io non dico bugie alla mia lei, solo che sono fatto in questo modo ora, l'esperienza orribile provata mi ha reso così e non posso essere altrimenti, non si passano traumi su traumi preesistenti senza portarne cicatrici evidenti ed io vivo con queste evidenti cicatrici. La mia lei lo sa e sa che certi atteggiamenti e certe parole che mi ha detto mi hanno ferito a tal punto che altri non si sarebbero scomposti, ma io si, perchè o delle ferite che mai saranno rimarginate.


Daniele, io sono arrivato da poco, ma ho letto qui e là la tua storia...
Non so cosa dirti, però volevo solo darti la mia solidarietà maschile e augurarti di ritrovare la serenità.


----------



## Mari' (24 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Marì, ma diciamolo chiaramente,vedo molto spesso traditori che accusano traditi di tradire per cose che non sono un tradimento, come per farli sentire sporchi. Io non dico bugie alla mia lei, solo che sono fatto in questo modo ora, l'esperienza orribile provata mi ha reso così e non posso essere altrimenti, non si passano traumi su traumi preesistenti senza portarne cicatrici evidenti ed io vivo con queste evidenti cicatrici. La mia lei lo sa e sa che certi atteggiamenti e certe parole che mi ha detto mi hanno ferito a tal punto che altri non si sarebbero scomposti, *ma io si, perchè o delle ferite che mai saranno rimarginate.*


Caro Daniele non disperare, solo il Tempo e gli incontri giusti potranno facilitare la tua ri-nascita da questa tua fase di stallo ... dai tempo al tempo, il Tempo e' galantuomo, credimi.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte, ma io più di questo non posso provare, è un miracolo che io riesca sorridere a lei e mi senta intenerito quando le sto vicino, è forse la forma più elevata di intimità che riesco a provare e questo per me è un indicatore. La amo, ma non posso fidarmi al punto da mettere in gioco troppo, l'ho fatto sempre e sempre l'ho pigliato in quel posto, questa volta seguo i buoni consigli che dicono che in amore vince chi fugge...ed è vero!!


QUesta regola vale solo negli amori stupidi, e ridicoli.
Ripeto: spiegami che cosa è per te l'amore.
Almeno dille a cosa andrebbe incontro se facesse uno sbaglio con te. QUello sbaglio.
Almeno che sappia di quale responsabilità enorme le imputi.
Poi perchè deve pagare lei, casini combinati da altri?

Forse soffri così tanto, solo perchè hai una concezione di te stesso troppo alta, e non obiettiva.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> QUesta regola vale solo negli amori stupidi, e ridicoli.
> Ripeto: spiegami che cosa è per te l'amore.
> Almeno dille a cosa andrebbe incontro se facesse uno sbaglio con te. QUello sbaglio.
> Almeno che sappia di quale responsabilità enorme le imputi.
> ...


No, ha detto altrove che non ama se stesso. Questo è la radice reale da cui derivano tutti gli altri problemi. La sua visione di se stesso è perfino troppo precisa e obiettiva.

(http://www.tradimento.net/58-privee/15733-la-fiducia-...?p=841421&viewfull=1#post841421)


----------



## zona del disastro (25 Settembre 2011)

Sapete cos'e' l'amore?
E' quell'emozione che fa sentire, al di la di quanto si soffre, che si e' vivi.
Ed e' necessariamente indirizzata a un altra persona. Se e' rivolta a se stessi e' altro. Non amore.
Innamorarsi cosi' pazzamente a 40 anni, come mi pare di aver titolato uno dei miei primi post...e' una cosa bellissima.Unica. Indimenticabile. E alla mia lei, amante assente e percio' presente cosi' ossessivamente, gliene saro' sempre grato. Nonostante la odi.La amo, e voglio continuare ad amarla cosi', perche' lei e' la Vita, anche se si traveste da Lato Oscuro. 
Poi magari finisce che finisce...ma e' stata e sara' la personificazione del senso delle cose e della pienezza.
Ciao bella gente, grazie dei commenti.
ZDD


----------



## contepinceton (25 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Sapete cos'e' l'amore?
> E' quell'emozione che fa sentire, al di la di quanto si soffre, che si e' vivi.
> Ed e' necessariamente indirizzata a un altra persona. Se e' rivolta a se stessi e' altro. Non amore.
> Innamorarsi cosi' pazzamente a 40 anni, come mi pare di aver titolato uno dei miei primi post...e' una cosa bellissima.Unica. Indimenticabile. E alla mia lei, amante assente e percio' presente cosi' ossessivamente, gliene saro' sempre grato. Nonostante la odi.La amo, e voglio continuare ad amarla cosi', perche' lei e' la Vita, anche se si traveste da Lato Oscuro.
> ...


Conosco bene quell'odio...eheheheeheheheh...
Ohi, amico mio, a te è capitata così...
Vivitela! Per tutto quello che può darti sta storia.
Il di più e il di meglio ci è precluso...
Mica possiamo vittimizzare lei per questo no?
Ciao Zona!


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Settembre 2011)

*E questo lo chiami amore...*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Conosco bene quell'odio...eheheheeheheheh...
> Ohi, amico mio, a te è capitata così...
> Vivitela! Per tutto quello che può darti sta storia.
> Il di più e il di meglio ci è precluso...
> ...


No no,questo non è amore,apri i tuoi bei occhioni ovattati,sei un giochino della sua e della tua psiche!
Non sei piu' un ragazzino he,questo essere succube non va bene è un ossessione,come d'altro canto affermi anche tu,tira fuori le palle e carattere...

E,naviga come una nave dalle vele al vento in mari inesplorati,puri e limpidi e attento alle sirene che proveranno ad incantarti con voci sinuose,scappa da loro;prima o poi arriverai su di una terra fertile che sapra' riempire il tuo cuore,senza rubarti la vita!!! 

Ciao e scusate il passaggio

ot ciao ragazza ciao cantastorie ;-) !


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Settembre 2011)

*ho sbagliato a citare,scusassi*

Volevo citare cio' che ha detto Zona del disastro riferito all'amore.
Mi scusi il Conte.

Ma...
Vittimizzarla no ma neppure farla diventare una regina di cuori di un uomo che ha tanta voglia di amare...


----------



## Daniele (25 Settembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> No, ha detto altrove che non ama se stesso. Questo è la radice reale da cui derivano tutti gli altri problemi. La sua visione di se stesso è perfino troppo precisa e obiettiva.
> 
> (http://www.tradimento.net/58-privee/15733-la-fiducia-...?p=841421&viewfull=1#post841421)


Io odio me stesso in quanto quando potevo fare l'azione sbagliata per essere poi una persona migliore, ho deciso di fare l'azione migliore che mi ha portato ad essere una persona sbagliata. Io dovevo riempirla di botte quella puttana, dovevo farle sputare sangue per farle capire cosa era il dolore, mentre mi sono intenerito ed ho pensato che fosse solo incapacità per la sua età...ho voluto credere che non ci avesse messo cattiveria. Il dopo mi ha dimostrato che la cattiveria c'era eccome, quella cattiveria che nasce dal voler distruggere una cosa pur di non farla avere agli altri, perchè fidatevi, quando entro quel famoso anno in cui sono stato male, lei ha provato di tutto pur di mettermi i bastoni tra le ruote quando avevo un possibile rapporto in mano...sapendo dove colpire e come farlo.


----------



## Mari' (25 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> E tu fatti dare in culo che fforse ne avresti un poco bisogno! Una donna è come un uomo, se fa violenza può prendere violenza e non deve essere il suo sesso a difenderla, visto che siamo esseri uguali con pari diritti e doveri. Una donna che porta un uomo a cercare la morte spronandolo in quel verso merita solo la morte e non è solo un peco di lividi che rende una persona poverina. Ah, prova saltarmi alla gola in condizioni del genere e tu sappi che tale persona avrebbe compiuto una aggressione su di me...portandomi a difendermi fino allo stremo. Spero per te che non ti metta più a scrivere brutto stronzetto di merda.




Danie', non ci siamo :ira: non ci siamo proprio.​


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Settembre 2011)

*BUONA NOTTE*

non ti conosco e non ho avuto il tempo di leggere tutte le 23 pagine della discussione, probabilmente dopo questa sera, mi dimenticherò di te, comunque sappi che anche quelli che ammazzano i bambini di botte, sostengono che se lo meritavano....
Puoi avere la mia solidarietà come uomo per come ti ha trattato ma, non avrai mai la mia approvazione come essere umano se dovessi picchiarla. Se non riesci a capire questa differenza allora fatti curare.


----------



## Daniele (25 Settembre 2011)

Non è qui la discussione, quindi tu sei dell'idea che chi subisce violenza debba stare zitto e prenderlo in quel posto, no perchè da quanto tu hai detto è questo, pur di non piccchiare una persona indifesa ti faresti stuprare, no?


----------



## zona del disastro (25 Settembre 2011)

Forse non sarebbe male riportare la discussione nei suoi argini naturali, che sono quelli del mio post iniziale.
Lungi da me l'idea di volermi mettere al centro dell'attenzione, e' cosa che mi ripugna, e tuttavia qua non si capisce piu' niente, i commenti non commentano e si scrivono cose fuori tema.
Cmq, per rispondere all'ospite: non e' facile uscire da un'ossessione. Si pensa a tante cose. Soprattutto al fatto che e' la tua mente che ha fatto si' che accadesse. Io le ho concesso di essere la mia Regina di quadri. Certo, si puo' lavorare su se stessi e alla fine la si decapita metaforicamente...ma che delusione e che tristezza.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Cmq, per rispondere all'ospite: non e' facile uscire da un'ossessione. Si pensa a tante cose. Soprattutto al fatto che e' la tua mente che ha fatto si' che accadesse. Io le ho concesso di essere la mia Regina di quadri. Certo, si puo' lavorare su se stessi e alla fine la si decapita metaforicamente...ma che delusione e che tristezza.


E no,è li che sbagli sai,la delusione la tristezza è lei,ma scusa come si permette una donna di farti diventare cosi' fragile  da addirittura cambiar casa a uno schiocco di dita ?! Ma stai scherzando spero! Poi alle donne neppure piace un uomo cosi' comandato privo di carattere!
"La gente mormora" ,ma lasciala parlare la gente ma chi se ne'(...) una donna innamorata non da peso al mormorio fastidioso della gente ma se ne stra fotte!
Per cio', il mio pensiero mi porta a dire che sei il suo giochino sexuale,pupazzino mordi e fuggi.
Lei si onora del tuo amore la riempe di orgoglio,ma non ne' vale la pena sprecare tanta energia e ammalarsi per persone cosi' non hai 20 anni e tutto passa con una risata e la spensieratezza...

Guarda al mondo ci sono tante persone, in questo caso Donne ,sexy,passionali ,dolci e speciali ma se neppure ti guardi attorno e sei accecato dalle dita di crudelia de mon (cosi' immagino codesta signora) come cavolo fai a vederle!!!

Sveglia ragazzo dalle un bel calcio nel sedere prima che sia lei a farlo,goditi la tua rivincita e se ci tiene la vedrai tornare  chiedendoti scusa e se non torna MEGLIO evviva la vita!!!!

Ciao da blu,scusami ma io osservo molto il mondo e questo è il mio pensiero...


----------



## MK (26 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Forse non sarebbe male riportare la discussione nei suoi argini naturali, che sono quelli del mio post iniziale.
> Lungi da me l'idea di volermi mettere al centro dell'attenzione, e' cosa che mi ripugna, e tuttavia qua non si capisce piu' niente, i commenti non commentano e si scrivono cose fuori tema.
> Cmq, per rispondere all'ospite: *non e' facile uscire da un'ossessione.* Si pensa a tante cose. Soprattutto al fatto che e' la tua mente che ha fatto si' che accadesse. Io le ho concesso di essere la mia Regina di quadri. Certo, si puo' lavorare su se stessi e alla fine la si decapita metaforicamente...ma che delusione e che tristezza.


Non è facile uscirne soprattutto quando non se ne ha nessuna voglia. Puoi cercare di mantenere un minimo di rispetto per il tuo orgoglio e la tua dignità, ma se la strada da seguire è con lei niente e nessuno riuscirà a farti cambiare idea.


----------



## Sole (26 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Forse non sarebbe male riportare la discussione nei suoi argini naturali, che sono quelli del mio post iniziale.
> Lungi da me l'idea di volermi mettere al centro dell'attenzione, e' cosa che mi ripugna, e tuttavia qua non si capisce piu' niente, i commenti non commentano e si scrivono cose fuori tema.
> Cmq, per rispondere all'ospite: *non e' facile uscire da un'ossessione*. Si pensa a tante cose. Soprattutto al fatto che e' la tua mente che ha fatto si' che accadesse. Io le ho concesso di essere la mia Regina di quadri. Certo, si puo' lavorare su se stessi e alla fine la si decapita metaforicamente...ma che delusione e che tristezza.


Di solito siamo vittime delle ossessioni quando ci amiamo un po' di meno, magari durante quei periodi critici in cui ci sentiamo più soli o abbiamo bisogno di qualcosa che ci faccia sentire vivi, che riempia i nostri vuoti.

Cosa ti accadrebbe se la tua amante, di punto in bianco, smettesse di cercarti e sparisse definitivamente dalla tua vita?

Pensi di avere le risorse per andare avanti?

Per me è questo il punto centrale. L'amore non può essere dipendenza. Se tu reputi che questa donna abbia il potere di condizionare i tuoi umori e la tua felicità, forse è bene che tu provi a staccare un po' la spina. Prova ad essere tu quello che decide. In fin dei conti, probabilmente lei si fa forte di questa tua vulnerabilità... ma sotto sotto, se ha tirato così per le lunghe questa storia, lei avrà bisogno di te tanto quanto tu ne hai di lei. La differenza è che lei ha il suo salvagente mentre tu nuoti da solo.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Settembre 2011)

Zona ci sono storie imbarcate così. O la vivi seguendo tutto il bello e il buono che può portare, o amen.
Io ho soffocato quel dolore, anzichè lamentarmi mi sono riempito la vita di donne.
E sto bene così.
non rinuncerò mai a lasciarmi ornare da esse.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Settembre 2011)

*Bello e buono*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Zona ci sono storie imbarcate così. O la vivi seguendo tutto il bello e il buono che può portare, o amen


Ma cosa ci senti di bello e buono ?


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Settembre 2011)

*No*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Io ho soffocato quel dolore, anzichè lamentarmi mi sono riempito la vita di donne.
> E sto bene così.
> non rinuncerò mai a lasciarmi ornare da esse.


E' quel dolore che ha soffocato te!


----------



## aristocat (26 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' quel dolore che ha soffocato te!


Nel caso ipotetico in cui l'Ospite fosse un registrato, magari storico.
Ci vuole tanto a palesarsi con il proprio nick e avatar? 
Che paura avete?


----------



## Mari' (26 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Nel caso ipotetico in cui l'Ospite fosse un registrato, magari storico.
> Ci vuole tanto a palesarsi con il proprio nick e avatar?
> Che paura avete?




:up:

Me lo chiedo anch'io.​


----------



## Massimo meridio (26 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> quoto!


Si. Mandala a cagare. E presto!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Settembre 2011)

*Paura di cosa??!*



aristocat ha detto:


> Nel caso ipotetico in cui l'Ospite fosse un registrato, magari storico.
> Ci vuole tanto a palesarsi con il proprio nick e avatar?
> Che paura avete?


E perche' dovrei registrarmi...

Ciao blu


----------



## aristocat (26 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E perche' dovrei registrarmi...
> 
> Ciao blu


 ma infatti non ho chiesto di registrarti


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Settembre 2011)

ma chi sarebbe blu?


----------



## blu (26 Settembre 2011)

*Con eleganza pero'*



Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Si. Mandala a cagare. E presto!!!








@ Aristocat
Cosi?

ciao blu


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Settembre 2011)

e la ragazza e il cantastorie chi sono?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Settembre 2011)

ma blu sei tu?

e chi saluti?





Non ci sto capendo una mazza, che palle


----------



## Simy (26 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma blu sei tu?
> 
> e chi saluti?
> 
> ...


siamo in due!


----------



## aristocat (26 Settembre 2011)

Mia cara Quinty, se avesse detto: Ciao Black (mamba) avrei giurato che fosse un tuo ammiratore in incognito


----------



## aristocat (27 Settembre 2011)

Tipo come nella vecchia pubblicità del Tegolino Mulino Bianco, con il mugnaio basso basso che fa qualunque cosa per Clementina. Ma lei non si accorge mai di lui :singleeye:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Settembre 2011)

magari è un fan di Blu Notte


----------



## aristocat (27 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> magari è un fan di Blu Notte


 Per la serie: Siamo messi bene... :carneval:


----------



## green (27 Settembre 2011)

*ma che ce3 frega de blu a noi!*

sarà uno dei bannati che fa i giochetti


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Settembre 2011)

green ha detto:


> sarà uno dei bannati che fa i giochetti


Hm non so, non ci sono molti bannati. Ma spiritosi, sì


----------



## contepinceton (27 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No no,questo non è amore,apri i tuoi bei occhioni ovattati,sei un giochino della sua e della tua psiche!
> Non sei piu' un ragazzino he,questo essere succube non va bene è un ossessione,come d'altro canto affermi anche tu,tira fuori le palle e carattere...
> 
> E,naviga come una nave dalle vele al vento in mari inesplorati,puri e limpidi e attento alle sirene che proveranno ad incantarti con voci sinuose,scappa da loro;prima o poi arriverai su di una terra fertile che sapra' riempire il tuo cuore,senza rubarti la vita!!!
> ...


Il mio viaggio è finito.
Ho finalmente trovato quello che cercavo.
Sto bene così grazie.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E no,è li che sbagli sai,la delusione la tristezza è lei,ma scusa come si permette una donna di farti diventare cosi' fragile  da addirittura cambiar casa a uno schiocco di dita ?! Ma stai scherzando spero! Poi alle donne neppure piace un uomo cosi' comandato privo di carattere!
> "La gente mormora" ,ma lasciala parlare la gente ma chi se ne'(...) una donna innamorata non da peso al mormorio fastidioso della gente ma se ne stra fotte!
> Per cio', il mio pensiero mi porta a dire che sei il suo giochino sexuale,pupazzino mordi e fuggi.
> Lei si onora del tuo amore la riempe di orgoglio,ma non ne' vale la pena sprecare tanta energia e ammalarsi per persone cosi' non hai 20 anni e tutto passa con una risata e la spensieratezza...
> ...


Non sono molto d'accordo con questa visione di una donna che vede in un uomo un suo giochino.
Casomai questa è una proiezione della mente di zona.
A me pare bello invece che lei chieda quello che desidera.
Se ti sposti di casa, poi io mi sentirò più tranquilla a frequentarti.
QUella che rischia del suo è lei, non zona.
Zona è libero. 
Un conto è una donna innamorata stupidamente, quella che giustifica tutto con...ah ma io lo amo.
Un conto è una donna innamorata intelligentemente, che pondera le conseguenze...
Nelle storie parallele, ci si protegge e ci si aiuta.
Si sa che se si viene scoperti bisogna chiudere baracca e burattini.

Io riconosco solo un errore in zona.
L'incapponirsi con un'unica donna.
Vuol dire che fondamentalmente a lui sta bene così.

In fondo che gli ha chiesto di sbagliato?
Di creare una situazione più comoda e meno rischiosa per lei.

Se io fossi zona e potessi, le direi, ok pupa, ti compero un mini, nella città che vuoi.
Là sarà il nostro nido.

Se posso, a me ha sempre fatto felice esaudire le richieste di una donna.
Esaudite, ho sempre avuto riconoscenza, mai capitato che una mi metta i piedi in testa.

Sta visione di giochini di potere, sa di adolescenti...non di adulti.

Oramai zona conosce bene la sua strega, e lei conosce lui.

Zona, fatti la tua vita a prescindere da lei...fidati lei vivrà più serena...
Pensa solo se tu brontoli e ti lamenti per quello che ti fa mancare...lei si potrebbe sentire in colpa eh?
Lascia che sia lei ad esperirti come meglio crede eh?

Se ti cerca, per fare l'amore con te, scusami non è affatto poco.
E' tantissimo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il mio viaggio è finito.
> Ho finalmente trovato quello che cercavo.
> Sto bene così grazie.


E' bene arrivare, ma è anche bene lasciare che arrivino altre proposte. Mai deve diventare l'arrivo il termine di tutto


----------



## lothar57 (28 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il mio viaggio è finito.
> Ho finalmente trovato quello che cercavo.
> Sto bene così grazie.



Buongiorno esimio Conte...mi scrivi in priv cosa significa???dimmelo.........
Scusa ma non ho potuto seguire lo sviluppo di questo post,il pc era invornito,ma con  7ore di alvoro ora va'....


----------



## zona del disastro (28 Settembre 2011)

Per Sole:
1. Sparirei anch io. E' il mio orizzonte, non riesco a uscirne fuori. E pensavo l'altro giorno: e' normale sia cosi', brutto stronzo, non sei mai stato innamorato cosi'...ma innamorato di che? per cosa? So solo che io senza lei, senza l'idea di lei, mi sento perso...
2. No
3. L'amore E' dipendenza. Se no non e' amore. E' altro.
4. Avrei voglia di bucarglielo quel cazzo di salvagente e dirle "nuota, se sei capace, stronza, hai fatto di me un dio e uno zerbino, e non so quando smettero' di idolatrarti per tornare a respirare..."
5. Dopo di lei nulla


----------



## zona del disastro (28 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non sono molto d'accordo con questa visione di una donna che vede in un uomo un suo giochino.
> Casomai questa è una proiezione della mente di zona.
> A me pare bello invece che lei chieda quello che desidera.
> Se ti sposti di casa, poi io mi sentirò più tranquilla a frequentarti.
> ...


E certo, conte, bravo, me li dai te i 70mila per il mini, poi te li rido' nella pross vita?
Certo, lo so..eccome se lo so...L'unico motivo per cui le permetto di essere quello che e' per me, cioe' una sorta di divinita' , e' che le devo tutto quello che sono adesso...mi ha cambiato la vita e il mio stesso essere...Gliene saro' sempre grato. Dunque non mi e' concesso ucciderla, come a volte desidererei


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Settembre 2011)

*Una curisa domanda con non scialans*



zona del disastro ha detto:


> E certo, conte, bravo, me li dai te i 70mila per il mini, poi te li rido' nella pross vita?
> Certo, lo so..eccome se lo so...L'unico motivo per cui le permetto di essere quello che e' per me, cioe' una sorta di divinita' , e' che le devo tutto quello che sono adesso...mi ha cambiato la vita e il mio stesso essere...Gliene saro' sempre grato. Dunque non mi e' concesso ucciderla, come a volte desidererei



Come ti fa sentire dividere una donna con un'altro uomo?


Ciao blu


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Settembre 2011)

*Tu o lui...*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Il mio viaggio è finito.
> Ho finalmente trovato quello che cercavo.
> Sto bene così grazie.




Il Conte o Disastro?


Ciao blu


----------



## contepinceton (28 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Il Conte o Disastro?
> 
> 
> Ciao blu


Il mio no?
Mai stato meglio in vita mia...
Non capisco cosa altro potrei cercare...
Direi che mi sono ampiamente saziato...
Burp, burp...
Nn so proprio a cosa altro potrei aspirare...

Casomai è disastro che si ostina a cercare da una lei, proprio quello che lei non può o non vuole dargli.

Il tarlo del dubbio: Lei potrebbe ma non vuole, lo sta uccidendo.
Piuttosto di quel tarlo, io mollo amabilmente la partita.

Così dopo se molla...
Lui può sempre dirle..amica mia io non ti faccio torto...tu non hai voluto eh?
Io c'ero...

Ma se il treno avesse avuto un ritardo lo avrei preso...
Rotfl!


----------



## contepinceton (28 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> E certo, conte, bravo, me li dai te i 70mila per il mini, poi te li rido' nella pross vita?
> Certo, lo so..eccome se lo so...L'unico motivo per cui le permetto di essere quello che e' per me, cioe' una sorta di divinita' , e' che le devo tutto quello che sono adesso...mi ha cambiato la vita e il mio stesso essere...Gliene saro' sempre grato. Dunque non mi e' concesso ucciderla, come a volte desidererei


Hai mai letto la Venere in Pelliccia?
Di Masoch?


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai mai letto la Venere in Pelliccia?
> Di Masoch?


 e Il tailleur grigio di Camilleri?


----------



## lothar57 (28 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Come ti fa sentire dividere una donna con un'altro uomo?
> 
> 
> Ciao blu


Premesso che la mia amante e'single,io no,ci si riesce benissimo,intanto non puoi e non devi essere geloso del marito,e poi tu fai finta che non esista.Non devi sapere neanche come si chiama,non nominarlo mai,non pensarci mai.
Il problema e'se lui pensa a te....


----------



## Tubarao (28 Settembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e Il tailleur grigio di Camilleri?


L'ho letto io. Quanto NON mi è piaciuto il finale.


----------



## zona del disastro (28 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Come ti fa sentire dividere una donna con un'altro uomo?
> 
> 
> Ciao blu


.....se e' una provocazione, caro non reg, va bene lo stesso non ho prob a risp: e' una cosa devastante. Contento? E' questo che volevi sentire? Ci sono delle strategie di sopravvivenza mentali per non farsi devastare del tutto dalla realta' dell'esistenza dell Altro, ma si rivelano sempre tatticismi da operetta. Io sconsiglio vivamente a tutti di avere una storia con donne sposate...o perlomeno, se storia deve esserci, non metteteci l'anima e i sentimenti, o fatelo con cautela ...o non fatelo proprio. Credo ci siano poche cose cosi' terribili....


----------



## zona del disastro (28 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Premesso che la mia amante e'single,io no,ci si riesce benissimo,intanto non puoi e non devi essere geloso del marito,e poi tu fai finta che non esista.Non devi sapere neanche come si chiama,non nominarlo mai,non pensarci mai.
> Il problema e'se lui pensa a te....


Ma lui esiste.
 E se le cose tra lui e lei vanno bene......e' una situazione pazzesca, nella quale davvero c'e' da leggere e rileggere il famoso aforisma di Nietzsche "cio' che non mi uccide mi rende piu' forte".
Cio' che non mi uccide...appunto.
Non essere geloso. Certo, in fondo dallaparte del torto ci sono io...questo lo so razionalmente. Ma per la mia anima lui e' Lui, e' l'Altro, come ho gia' avuto modo di dire...e non si puo' accettare una cosa cosi'...


----------



## zona del disastro (28 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai mai letto la Venere in Pelliccia?
> Di Masoch?


Of course, caro Conte.
Ora pero' e' tempo di rispolverare De Sade, sono stufo di fare lo zerbino, lo si puo' fare nei giochi erotici, farlo nella vita reale alla lunga stanca, e cosi' ho pensato che magari e' meglio se le faccio un po' provare una frusta metaforica e anche non metaforica...uau come mi sento grande in questo spazio, non riusciro' mai neanche a guardarla storto))......


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Settembre 2011)

*Assolutamente non era provocatorio.*



zona del disastro ha detto:


> .....se e' una provocazione, caro non reg, va bene lo stesso non ho prob a risp: e' una cosa devastante. Contento? E' questo che volevi sentire? Ci sono delle strategie di sopravvivenza mentali per non farsi devastare del tutto dalla realta' dell'esistenza dell Altro, ma si rivelano sempre tatticismi da operetta. Io sconsiglio vivamente a tutti di avere una storia con donne sposate...o perlomeno, se storia deve esserci, non metteteci l'anima e i sentimenti, o fatelo con cautela ...o non fatelo proprio. Credo ci siano poche cose cosi' terribili....


Sai cosa mi stupisce di te che ti dai le risposte da solo,rileggi cio' che hai appena scritto...



Ciao blu


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Settembre 2011)

*Anche qui*



zona del disastro ha detto:


> Of course, caro Conte.
> Ora pero' e' tempo di rispolverare De Sade, sono stufo di fare lo zerbino, lo si puo' fare nei giochi erotici, farlo nella vita reale alla lunga stanca, e cosi' ho pensato che magari e' meglio se le faccio un po' provare una frusta metaforica e anche non metaforica...uau come mi sento grande in questo spazio, non riusciro' mai neanche a guardarla storto))......


Rileggi...


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Settembre 2011)

*E anche qui*



zona del disastro ha detto:


> Ma lui esiste.
> E se le cose tra lui e lei vanno bene......e' una situazione pazzesca, nella quale davvero c'e' da leggere e rileggere il famoso aforisma di Nietzsche "cio' che non mi uccide mi rende piu' forte".
> Cio' che non mi uccide...appunto.
> Non essere geloso. Certo, in fondo dallaparte del torto ci sono io...questo lo so razionalmente. Ma per la mia anima lui e' Lui, e' l'Altro, come ho gia' avuto modo di dire...e non si puo' accettare una cosa cosi'...


Rileggi...



Ciao blu


----------



## diavoletta_78 (28 Settembre 2011)

Saby ha detto:


> Troppi utenti qui credono di capire tutto leggendo solo alcune cose.
> Chi scrive qui scrive di getto quello che gli sta a cuore in quel determinato momento. Se ha litigato per una cazzata scriverà certe cose che neanche penserebbe se fosse sereno. E' tutto relativo.
> E poi, per esperienza personale, qui certe cose non si possono scrivere. Nonostante si sia anonimi non ci si sente liberi di espirai veramente, perché c'è chi ti darà comprensione, chi ti farà riflettere, chi ti creerà maggior confusione e chi ci godrà e ti deriderà. Mi sono resa conto parlando con altri utenti che non ci si mette a nudo completamente, e chi lo fa e viene giudicato si mette sulla difensiva.
> Le contraddizioni che tu leggi possono essere semplicemente spiegate dal fatto che scrivendo in momenti diversi prova cose diverse (la rabbia ha un suo ciclo) o possono essere dettate dalla contrapposizione tra ciò che vorrebbe e ciò che può avere.


Saby, hai spiegato in poche parole un concetto che mi rispecchia in pieno!
Quando sono arrivata qui, ero molto arrabbiata e di getto ho scritto la mia storia, inizialmente le risposte non le ho gradite e mi sono messa sulla difensiva, mi sentivo derisa e non compresa nell'immenso dolore che in quel momento provavo!
ogni volta che scrivevo un pensiero ricevevo un giudizio e in alcuni casi dovevo risponder e spiegare per far capire meglio chi sono altre, mi sono dovuta anche giustificare per quello che scrivevo.
A volte scrivere non è facile, non è semplice far arrivare attraverso le parole uno stato d'animo in più sono convinta che chiunque legga interpreta le parole secondo la propria ottica, che non sempre è quella di chi scrive.
Concordo sul fatto che le contraddizioni nascono da momenti diversi e pensieri diversi, così come gli stati d'animo che li guidano.
Io sono una persona impulsiva e il 90% delle volte dico o scrivo che poi passato il momento e con la calma, diventano riflessioni più profonde!


----------



## contepinceton (28 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Saby, hai spiegato in poche parole un concetto che mi rispecchia in pieno!
> Quando sono arrivata qui, ero molto arrabbiata e di getto ho scritto la mia storia, inizialmente le risposte non le ho gradite e mi sono messa sulla difensiva, mi sentivo derisa e non compresa nell'immenso dolore che in quel momento provavo!
> ogni volta che scrivevo un pensiero ricevevo un giudizio e in alcuni casi dovevo risponder e spiegare per far capire meglio chi sono altre, mi sono dovuta anche giustificare per quello che scrivevo.
> A volte scrivere non è facile, non è semplice far arrivare attraverso le parole uno stato d'animo in più sono convinta che chiunque legga interpreta le parole secondo la propria ottica, che non sempre è quella di chi scrive.
> ...


Per la serie...
Io so dare solo sberle...quindi do solo sberle...
Bellissima questa testimonianza...
Fidati molti ci sono passati!


----------



## zona del disastro (28 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sai cosa mi stupisce di te che ti dai le risposte da solo,rileggi cio' che hai appena scritto...
> 
> 
> 
> Ciao blu


Non credo di aver fatto domande, quelle me le so fare da solo
E poi perche' questo gioco degli enigmi e delle frasi criptiche? Di' come la pensi e chiusa li'. Cosa devo rileggere...sto a rileggermi tutto il giorno, parlo da solo e sto' dando proprio di matto, con una che ci vuole la sibilla cumana per decifrarla. Ne ho piene le scatole, francamente Scusa, non reg, nulla di personale...


----------



## Sole (28 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Per Sole:
> 1. Sparirei anch io. E' il mio orizzonte, non riesco a uscirne fuori. E pensavo l'altro giorno: e' normale sia cosi', brutto stronzo, non sei mai stato innamorato cosi'...ma innamorato di che? per cosa? So solo che io senza lei, senza l'idea di lei, mi sento perso...
> 2. No
> 3. *L'amore E' dipendenza. Se no non e' amore. E' altro.*
> ...


La dipendenza non è amore. L'amore adulto può esistere solo tra due persone che sanno camminare anche da sole. Che sanno soffrire, se necessario, da sole. Perfino l'amore tra un genitore e un figlio, nel quale solitamente c'è comunque un periodo contraddistinto da una forte dipendenza, deve sfociare nell'indipendenza, prima o poi.

Puoi fare le tue scelte, nessuno te lo vieta. Ma un buon inizio, per te, sarebbe chiamare le cose col loro nome. Per onestà nei confronti di te stesso.

Sarò sincera. Mi ricordi molto mio marito sai. Completamente nelle mie mani. E ti assicuro che niente mi allontana di più da lui, in questo momento, che vederlo così dipendente e vulnerabile. Le donne vogliono un compagno da amare, non un giochino, come hai definito te stesso. Riflettici.


----------



## zona del disastro (28 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> La dipendenza non è amore. L'amore adulto può esistere solo tra due persone che sanno camminare anche da sole. Che sanno soffrire, se necessario, da sole. Perfino l'amore tra un genitore e un figlio, nel quale solitamente c'è comunque un periodo contraddistinto da una forte dipendenza, deve sfociare nell'indipendenza, prima o poi.
> 
> Puoi fare le tue scelte, nessuno te lo vieta. Ma un buon inizio, per te, sarebbe chiamare le cose col loro nome. Per onestà nei confronti di te stesso.
> 
> Sarò sincera. Mi ricordi molto mio marito sai. Completamente nelle mie mani. E ti assicuro che niente mi allontana di più da lui, in questo momento, che vederlo così dipendente e vulnerabile. Le donne vogliono un compagno da amare, non un giochino, come hai definito te stesso. Riflettici.


Dovresti vergognarti. Di te stessa. Scusami.Nulla di personale.


----------



## Sole (28 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Dovresti vergognarti. Di te stessa. Scusami.Nulla di personale.


E perchè dovrei? Io sono sincera con me stessa, con mio marito e perfino quando scrivo qui sopra parlo col cuore in mano.

Ti piacerebbe ricevere pacche sulle spalle ed essere compatito? Io ho rinunciato da tempo a questo desiderio e ho imparato a rimboccarmi le maniche faticando molto e soffrendo per emanciparmi da un rapporto simbiotico basato sulla dipendenza. Non ho nulla di cui vergognarmi, anzi. So che devo migliorarmi, so che ho molto ancora da imparare, ma tutto sommato sono soddisfatta di me e del mio percorso.

Però non mi piace l'aggressività subdola di chi tende ad autocommiserarsi.


----------



## zona del disastro (28 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> E perchè dovrei? Io sono sincera con me stessa, con mio marito e perfino quando scrivo qui sopra parlo col cuore in mano.
> 
> Ti piacerebbe ricevere pacche sulle spalle ed essere compatito? Io ho rinunciato da tempo a questo desiderio e ho imparato a rimboccarmi le maniche faticando molto e soffrendo per emanciparmi da un rapporto simbiotico basato sulla dipendenza. Non ho nulla di cui vergognarmi, anzi. So che devo migliorarmi, so che ho molto ancora da imparare, ma tutto sommato sono soddisfatta di me e del mio percorso.
> 
> Però non mi piace l'aggressività subdola di chi tende ad autocommiserarsi.


Nessuna autocommiserazione.
Me ne frego. 
Solo, approfittare della altrui vulnerabilita', e' cosa indegna. 
Riflettici tu su quello che hai detto. 
Magari e' quello che sentite voi donnine quando qualcuno, uscendo dagli squallidi giochi di potere adolescenziali,apre se stesso, anche nella sua vulnerabilita', a chi ama. Mettendosi in mani sbagliate. Ma pazienza, non importa: amore vuol dire aprirsi all'altro, far vedere il vero se stesso, anche nelle sue debolezze.Se poi si preferisce l'uomo che non deve chiedere mai e che ha le palle e non piange e fa l'uomo vero, beh mi viene un po' di tristezza perche' questi giochini di ruolo mi sembrano davvero deprimenti.
Non penso di avere un animo debole, sono solo innamorato: magari hai ragione, e alle donne questo tipo di uomo non piace. 
Meglio raz degan o la frusta.
 Andate all'inferno.Tutte.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> E certo, conte, bravo, me li dai te i 70mila per il mini, poi te li rido' nella pross vita?
> Certo, lo so..eccome se lo so...L'unico motivo per cui le permetto di essere quello che e' per me, cioe' una sorta di divinita' , e' che le devo tutto quello che sono adesso...*mi ha cambiato la vita e il mio stesso essere...Gliene saro' sempre grato*. Dunque non mi e' concesso ucciderla, come a volte desidererei


Magari anche lei prova lo stesso sentimento nei tuoi confronti.
Zona, fuori di denti..
..vengo anch'io da una storia così. Io sono quella sposata.

Cosa credi? Che io stia bene?

Lui mi ha cambiato la vita e il mio stesso essere, gliene sarò sempre grata.
Però è un'opera incompiuta.
Impossibile da compiere.
Soffrirò ogni volta che lo penserò. Ma non posso oltre, è umanamente impossibile.


----------



## Sole (28 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Nessuna autocommiserazione.
> Me ne frego.
> Solo, *approfittare della altrui vulnerabilita', e' cosa indegna.*
> Riflettici tu su quello che hai detto.
> ...


Per prima cosa, io non approfitto della vulnerabilità di mio marito. Ma che ne sai tu? Io ho solo detto che mio marito, in questo momento, è dipendente da me e molto vulnerabile. E che per me questo non è il presupposto per un rapporto di coppia sano. Ma quali giochi di potere? Ma cosa vai farneticando?

Seconda cosa, io non sono una donnina. Mi sono fatta un mazzo così per riemergere dallo schifo in cui mi ha affondata mio marito.

E non è un caso che proprio lui, così vulnerabile e dipendente da me, mi abbia tradita. Proprio per questo sono convinta che l'amore con la dipendenza non c'entri proprio nulla. Pensavo di offrirti uno spunto di riflessione, ma parliamo due lingue diverse.

Terza cosa, ma vacci tu all'inferno. Stasera non è serata.


----------



## Daniele (28 Settembre 2011)

Sti cazzi che amore è dipendenza, lo provai in passato e dipendenza non fu, provai anche la dipendenza e con il senno del poi non fu amore.
Ah, ho letto adesso come hai trattato la povera Sole, peccato, ti ha dato uno spunto e tu appena ti senti attaccato in quel falso amore attacchi, ma davanti agli occhi che c'hai due prosciutti interi???


----------



## Sole (28 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sti cazzi che amore è dipendenza, lo provai in passato e dipendenza non fu, provai anche la dipendenza e con il senno del poi non fu amore.


Ecco bravo. Diglielo tu. Visto che non sei una donnina magari capisce.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Terza cosa, ma vacci tu all'inferno. Stasera non è serata.


Mi sa che non è serata neanche per lui....


----------



## Sole (28 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sti cazzi che amore è dipendenza, lo provai in passato e dipendenza non fu, provai anche la dipendenza e con il senno del poi non fu amore.
> Ah, ho letto adesso come hai trattato *la povera Sole*, peccato, ti ha dato uno spunto e tu appena ti senti attaccato in quel falso amore attacchi, ma davanti agli occhi che c'hai due prosciutti interi???


Finalmente qualcuno che commisera un po' anche me :mrgreen:


----------



## zona del disastro (28 Settembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Magari anche lei prova lo stesso sentimento nei tuoi confronti.
> Zona, fuori di denti..
> ..vengo anch'io da una storia così. Io sono quella sposata.
> 
> ...


Grazie dell'iniezione di umanita', Chiara...Lo so che soffre anche lei, certo che lo so...


----------



## Sole (28 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Non e' il presupposto per un rapporto sano.
> Da vomitare.
> Fagli fare un po' di cure cosi' torna in forma e di nuovo in efficienza per un rapporto sano.
> ps Io all'inferno ci sono gia'.
> *Donnina*.


Mi sa che devi darti una calmata sai. Fatti una camomilla, Zona, dormici su. Insultare gli altri non ti servirà a uscire dal tuo inferno. Sempre che tu voglia uscirne.


----------



## zona del disastro (28 Settembre 2011)

Mi spiace che la discussione sia un po' come dire degenerata...mi scuso con Sole: non volevo offenderla, ho solo dato di matto quando ho visto disprezzare l'altrui vulnerabilita'...non mi piace litigare, davvero, e non ho nulla di personale contro Sole o contro chiunque altro, compreso Daniele il cattivo, che continua a sparare cazzate sgrammaticate e denotanti delirio di onnipotenza, e che non a caso va daccordo con Sole
Stiamo calmi, bella gente, la vita e' gia' triste e dura fuori di qui'.
Saluti
ZDD


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Settembre 2011)

mi dispiace

si sente che stai male


----------



## Sole (28 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Mi spiace che la discussione sia un po' come dire degenerata...mi scuso con Sole: non volevo offenderla, *ho solo dato di matto quando ho visto disprezzare l'altrui vulnerabilita'*...non mi piace litigare, davvero, e non ho nulla di personale contro Sole o contro chiunque altro, compreso Daniele il cattivo, che continua a sparare cazzate sgrammaticate e denotanti delirio di onnipotenza, e che non a caso va daccordo con Sole
> Stiamo calmi, bella gente, la vita e' gia' triste e dura fuori di qui'.
> Saluti
> ZDD


Io non ho mai disprezzato mio marito, nemmeno dopo che ho scoperto tutti i suoi tradimenti. Non so dove tu abbia letto il mio disprezzo. Se mai ho espresso la sofferenza per non riuscire a sentirlo vicino come vorrei... ma è inutile che te ne parli, sono cose mie che tu non puoi sapere e non credo valga la pena perdere tempo a spiegartele.


----------



## Sole (28 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Mi spiace che la discussione sia un po' come dire degenerata...mi scuso con Sole: non volevo offenderla, ho solo dato di matto quando ho visto disprezzare l'altrui vulnerabilita'...non mi piace litigare, davvero, e non ho nulla di personale contro Sole o contro chiunque altro, compreso Daniele il cattivo, che continua a sparare cazzate sgrammaticate e denotanti delirio di onnipotenza, e *che non a caso va daccordo con Sole*


Qui siamo al delirio però eh. Ma se Daniele mi ha dato della merdaccia solo un paio di mesi fa!


----------



## zona del disastro (28 Settembre 2011)

Che fai sfotti?
Non sto' cosi' male. Domani andro' al lavoro, stanotte dormiro', tra un po' mi immergero' in un libro nuovo...sono solo dannatamente fottutamente inestricabilmente innamorato...immagino passera'.
Bnotte


----------



## Tubarao (29 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Che fai sfotti?
> Non sto' cosi' male. Domani andro' al lavoro, stanotte dormiro', tra un po' mi immergero' in un libro nuovo...sono solo dannatamente fottutamente inestricabilmente innamorato...immagino passera'.
> Bnotte


Si ma è un amore viziato ZDD, troppo viziato. In genere quando sono innamorato la fiamma dentro mi e si alimenta......a te ti stà bruciando e consumando.


----------



## zona del disastro (29 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Si ma è un amore viziato ZDD, troppo viziato. In genere quando sono innamorato la fiamma dentro mi e si alimenta......a te ti stà bruciando e consumando.


Devo solo regolare meglio qualche valvola...e poi, tutto sommato, chissenefrega se brucio o mi consumo...l'alternativa quale sarebbe? Trovare un amore tranquillo, una compagna sana e pacifica? Darsi alla birra allo sballo e alle donnine facili senza prob? Vivere senza donne? O al contrario risposarmi come pensa di fare quella deficiente della mia ex moglie? Da ridere. 
E questo cazzo di cane che continua ad abbaiare di notte, mio dio che stress...


----------



## oceansize (29 Settembre 2011)

ma non hai nessun'altra passione oltre a questa ossessione? la tua vita ruota tutta intorno a lei? è questo che intendeva sole credo, quando parlava di rapporto non sano. 
cmq fatti una cannetta e rilassati che domani è un altro giorno. 
e cmq quanto teatro!


----------



## Irene (29 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Nessuna autocommiserazione.
> Me ne frego.
> Solo, approfittare della altrui vulnerabilita', e' cosa indegna.
> Riflettici tu su quello che hai detto.
> ...


quanto mi spiace leggerti così deluso e arrabbiato...
e non è vero che a tutte le donne piace Raz..fidati..
un abbraccio

Irene


----------



## Tubarao (29 Settembre 2011)

L'alternativa quale sarebbe ?

L'alternativa sarebbe quella di vivere finalmente.

Ma forse tu non ne sei capace, continua ad incazzarti col cane.


----------



## Tubarao (29 Settembre 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> ma non hai nessun'altra passione oltre a questa ossessione? la tua vita ruota tutta intorno a lei? è questo che intendeva sole credo, quando parlava di rapporto non sano.
> cmq fatti una cannetta e rilassati che domani è un altro giorno.
> e cmq quanto teatro!


Approvo la cannetta


----------



## contepinceton (29 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Nessuna autocommiserazione.
> Me ne frego.
> Solo, approfittare della altrui vulnerabilita', e' cosa indegna.
> Riflettici tu su quello che hai detto.
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHA...amico mio...loro sono l'inferno eh?
Ma il bello sta ad imparare a combattere con quei diavoli senza che ci feriscano.
In coro ti stanno solo dicendo questo: Zona sei innamorato in una maniera immatura e adolescenziale.
NOn va bene...e te lo dico con il cuore in mano...
Perchè lo sono stato anch'io.
E ho sofferto come un cane per niente.
Per fare la figura del bambino con lei.
E vedere con i miei occhi che lei è attratta da altro tipo di uomini, quelli appunto che sanno proporsi come uomini, quelli che la fanno sentire lei una fogliolina che trema...capito mi hai?
E ce l'ho avuta con me stesso.
E mi sono detto mai più.
Ora qualsiasi cosa io devo dire ad una donna gliela dico.
Senza più nessuna paura di perderla.

Ma non vedi Zona che sei ridotto, a dirti...ah se faccio questo o quello lei mi amerà come sogno io.

ZONA QUESTO NON ACCADRA' MAI.

Lei è una persona diversa e staccata da te.

E credimi, poi lei penserà che sei migliorato, che sei diventato uomo.

Non capisce che ti è definitivamente passato quell'innamoramento del casso...da adolescente stupido...

E che caspita...

Casso fa in modo che sia lei a voler sognare di essere la tua compagna...non tu sognare di essere tu il suo compagno...

Non ci arriva, non ce la fa, non ne è capace? Cazzi suoi....

Il mio errore più grande nella vita è stato quello di mettermi lì seduto ad aspettare....
Lì mi stavo fottendo ok?

ZOna...la vita è una sola...
Credimi ne ho sprecata già troppa in cagate...
Ora ho molte cose da fare...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Settembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Magari anche lei prova lo stesso sentimento nei tuoi confronti.
> Zona, fuori di denti..
> ..vengo anch'io da una storia così. Io sono quella sposata.
> 
> ...


Grande Matra, grande! Grande!
Si.
Ma come sai non possiamo aver tutto dalla vita.
E quello che manca, lo compensiamo come meglio possiamo.
Sai a non a tutti capita di vivere certe cose.
E come ti dissi: sappiamo benissimo quali sono i prezzi da pagare.
Bon contessa...i conti sono stati saldati?
Ok...fanculo XD.
Spassiamoci!
E crepi chi ci vuole male!


----------



## contepinceton (29 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Mi spiace che la discussione sia un po' come dire degenerata...mi scuso con Sole: non volevo offenderla, ho solo dato di matto quando ho visto disprezzare l'altrui vulnerabilita'...non mi piace litigare, davvero, e non ho nulla di personale contro Sole o contro chiunque altro, compreso Daniele il cattivo, che continua a sparare cazzate sgrammaticate e denotanti delirio di onnipotenza, e che non a caso va daccordo con Sole
> Stiamo calmi, bella gente, la vita e' gia' triste e dura fuori di qui'.
> Saluti
> ZDD


Zona...
Ma tiri cannoni eh?
Se ti prendi la briga di leggere Sole, troverai una moglie, che veramente si è fatta in quattro, NON per rendere suo marito uno zerbino, ma per fare il lavoro contrario eh? 
Insomma sono successe cose: cambiato lui e cambiata lei....
Mai visto sai in vita mia una moglie prendersi cura del proprio marito come Sole...mai visto...
Porca troia...avessi avuto io al mio fianco una donna del genere...altro che storie eh?
QUella è na bomba...
I guai di sole casomai sono questi...quanto è giusto che una passi la vita ad adeguarsi alle paure, alle insicurezze ecc....ecc..dell'altro eh?

Zona ci vuole quel coraggio di saltare, il fosso...
L'altro non ce la fa a segurici?
Problema suo.

ZOna sei tu l'invornito che hai ipotecato la tua vita per una donna.
Non si devono mai fare ste cose.

A meno che tu non sappia con certezza che stai giocando una partita con soldi falsi...devi sapere con chiarezza che alla fine ci sarà solo un pugno di mosche!

Ok?
Non ci sarà altro.
Un pugno di mosche.
Nessuna vita assieme, nessuna convivenza...ecc..ecc..ecc...
Niente.


----------



## zona del disastro (29 Settembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Magari anche lei prova lo stesso sentimento nei tuoi confronti.
> Zona, fuori di denti..
> ..vengo anch'io da una storia così. Io sono quella sposata.
> 
> ...


Perche'? Solo questo vorrei capire


----------



## zona del disastro (29 Settembre 2011)

L'esperienza dell'unione si affianca all'esperienza del distacco; e' come se ci fosse questa condanna di fondo, una condizione esistenziale: trovare significa anche poter perdere. Questa e' una componente fondamentale del rapporto amoroso, e li' dove manca,li' dove c'e' apparente sicurezza, probabilmente non c'e' relazione. Quanto piu' il legame e' profondo, quanto piu' noi siamo necessari a chi amiamo e questi a noi, tanto piu' viviamo la paura della perdita: qualcuno ci e' diventato indispensabile.(...)
Rovesciando il discorso consueto,direi che segno di maturita' e' proprio la possibilita' di accettare la propria pochezza e il fatto di sentirsi dipendenti.
Aldo Carotenuto, Eros e pathos


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Perche'? Solo questo vorrei capire


Prima di risponderti vorrei dirti che tu sei un pò come me, hai voluto andare avanti nell'esperimento per capire cosa poteva venire di buono da una storia del genere.

E' incompiuta perchè manca la volontà a entrambi di condividere fino in fondo.
Impossibile: non posso lasciare un uomo che amavo già prima, e una figlia, perchè l'ho conosciuto.


----------



## MK (29 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Nessuna autocommiserazione.
> Me ne frego.
> Solo, approfittare della altrui vulnerabilita', e' cosa indegna.
> Riflettici tu su quello che hai detto.
> ...


Tutte tranne una eh 
Però se la tua reazione è tanto aggressiva significa che Sole ha centrato una parte di te che credo ti farebbe bene esplorare.


----------



## MK (29 Settembre 2011)

E comunque Zona ti sembrerà assurdo ma un po' ti invidio, sono anni che non mi innamoro così...


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Settembre 2011)

*Guarda che tu...*



zona del disastro ha detto:


> L'esperienza dell'unione si affianca all'esperienza del distacco; e' come se ci fosse questa condanna di fondo, una condizione esistenziale: trovare significa anche poter perdere. Questa e' una componente fondamentale del rapporto amoroso, e li' dove manca,li' dove c'e' apparente sicurezza, probabilmente non c'e' relazione. Quanto piu' il legame e' profondo, quanto piu' noi siamo necessari a chi amiamo e questi a noi, tanto piu' viviamo la paura della perdita: qualcuno ci e' diventato indispensabile.(...)
> Rovesciando il discorso consueto,direi che segno di maturita' e' proprio la possibilita' di accettare la propria pochezza e il fatto di sentirsi dipendenti.
> Aldo Carotenuto, Eros e pathos



Questa è forse una citazione che prima non sapevo neppure esistesse...
Penso che tu sia una persona molto profonda,e molto intelligente sai.
Persone che vivono l'amore cosi' con purezza mi stupiscono e mi fanno capire che nulla e perduto.
Tante volte le persone dicono cose per far riflettere al di la delle convinzioni che uno ha.
Sai questo dolore ti ruba l'anima cosa ne dici di tornare a volare,lei non ha voglia di lasciarti libero ,ma anzi,ti tiene a cuccia come un cagnolino...
Allora un bel respiro ,escludi le sue chiamate e avanti avanti ragazzo,sai quante Donne al mondono sperano di incontrare Uomini cosi e,attenzione,sono Donne a cui non manca nulla sai,,,
Non ti taglieranno le piume per non farti volare ma voleranno insieme a te nel fantastico mondo dell'amore!

Guardati allo specchio convinciti che quel dolore che proverai sara' una piacevole sensazione struggente,malinconica e da li riprenderai a volare,in alto in alto come il piu' reale dei volatili...

Ciao da blu.


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Settembre 2011)

*?????????????????????????*

Disastro non sara' che ti sei innamorato di questo star male...

Dai sallora,su da oggi,da subito si cambia musica,carica che la vita la vita,che la vita le bela ;-)

AVANTI RAGAZZO AVANTI,A TESTA ALTA E IL SORRISO SULLE LABBRA...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Disastro non sara' che ti sei innamorato di questo star male...
> 
> Dai sallora,su da oggi,da subito si cambia musica,carica che la vita la vita,che la vita le bela ;-)
> 
> AVANTI RAGAZZO AVANTI,A TESTA ALTA E IL SORRISO SULLE LABBRA...


Vero ci sono persone che hanno bisogno di quello strano star male.
Ma sono giochini troppo pericolosi.
Alla lunga...


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Settembre 2011)

*Per rider un po'*

Dai questa è per farti sorridere e darti un po' di spensierata liberta' dovuta !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CV-HF27eZtg&feature=related


Ciao blu ;-)


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Settembre 2011)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero ci sono persone che hanno bisogno di quello strano star male.
> Ma sono giochini troppo pericolosi.
> Alla lunga...


Si Conte concordo,troppo pericolosi,ma Disastro non puo' accorgersi ora del pericolo che corre il suo sorriso...
Percio' le continuo a dire che gli sta' rubando l'anima questa storiaccia!!!

C'è tutto un mondo stupendo davanti a lui è che ha i paraocchi.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si Conte concordo,troppo pericolosi,ma Disastro non puo' accorgersi ora del pericolo che corre il suo sorriso...
> Percio' le continuo a dire che gli sta' rubando l'anima questa storiaccia!!!
> 
> C'è tutto un mondo stupendo davanti a lui è che ha i paraocchi.


Si ma lo capisco.
Io so come si sta a intestardirsi con una persona.
E a nutrire aspettative che erano solo nella mia testa.
Un giorno apri gli occhi e vedi la situazione nella sua obiettività.
Ti dici...ma porco cane è questo che vuoi per te?
E la risposta è no.

Poi magari c'è chi ti dice...ah è la volpe e l'uva...

Ma è anche vero che la volpe non aspetta di morire di fame...
Si auto persuade che l'uva sia acerba...
Ma salva sè stessa.

Questo è importante...

Pensiamoci...
Vero che la rana si gonfia come un bue...
Ma poi esplode...
Nessuno parla del fatto che restano solo brandelli di rana e che il bue resta come dire...lì senza muovere un pelo!


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Settembre 2011)

*Non cambiare*

Rimani cosi' ,non farti rovinare da questa esperienza Disastro,continua a nutrire il tuo bel modo di pensare,non farti abbattere da una storia straziante,non far si che il boccone amaro ti avveleni!!!

Make love not wer


Ciao e forza 
blu


----------



## Mari' (29 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Rimani cosi' ,non farti rovinare da questa esperienza Disastro,continua a nutrire il tuo bel modo di pensare,non farti abbattere da una storia straziante,non far si che il boccone amaro ti avveleni!!!
> 
> Make love not *wer*
> 
> ...



 war?


Tu non sei il Blu che credevo io, sei un altro. :singleeye:


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Settembre 2011)

*Forse*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma lo capisco.
> Io so come si sta a intestardirsi con una persona.
> E a nutrire aspettative che erano solo nella mia testa.
> Un giorno apri gli occhi e vedi la situazione nella sua obiettività.
> ...



Forse perche' in lui qualcosa sta cambiando,ed è gia un buon passo direi...
Ma come vorrei che lei lo mollasse,ma non lo fa' perche' non lo ama e le sta bene cosi',ma vedrai vedrai che quando lui si decidera' lei tornera' come una micetta tenerona grrrrrrrrrr che rabbia che mi fa sta donna!


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Settembre 2011)

*ahahahah*



Mari' ha detto:


> war?
> 
> 
> Tu non sei il Blu che credevo io, sei un altro. :singleeye:


Allergia alla parola guerrrra.... ;-)


ciao blu


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Settembre 2011)

*Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*

Disastro se non c'è pensi tu c'è penso io a mandarla a c.......

Daje che c'è il sole fuori.



p.s mi dai il numero di crudelia?


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Settembre 2011)

*Mi accorgo ora*



Mari' ha detto:


> war?
> 
> 
> Tu non sei il Blu che credevo io, sei un altro. :singleeye:



Scusate l'ot...

Ciaooo ragazza!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (29 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Forse perche' in lui qualcosa sta cambiando,ed è gia un buon passo direi...
> Ma come vorrei che lei lo mollasse,ma non lo fa' perche' non lo ama e le sta bene cosi',ma vedrai vedrai che quando lui si decidera' lei tornera' come una micetta tenerona grrrrrrrrrr che rabbia che mi fa sta donna!


Ascolta ma come fai tu a dire che non lo ama?
Sei nel suo cuore?
Ma pora donna...cazzo è sposata..
Allora come dovrebbe comportarsi sta donna se innamorata?

Se lei, in mezzo a mille peripezie, trova del tempo per stare con lui...
E notiamo: lei va da lui per fare l'amore eh?
Non va da lui per raccontargli mille e più mille disgrazie...

Cioè cazzo va da sè che se una è innamorata o ama...pianta suo marito e si trasferisce da lui?

Bella forza...
Allora anche io posso dire: ah se mi ami, me lo devi provare e queste sono le prove che mi fanno capire che mi ami...

Non mi pare che l0amore funzi così!


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Perche'? Solo questo vorrei capire


 Perchè... è difficile lasciare, assumersi la responsabilità di togliere il nido sicuro ai tuoi figli, ma anche a quello che era il tuo compagno e che magari ami ancora, in modo diverso da un tempo, ma lo ami... Scusa Chiara, lo so che la domanda era per te, ma se mi metto nei panni di quella donna... Tu non hai nulla da perdere, lei perderebbe il progetto della sua vita, se suo marito è una brava persona tra loro ci sarà sicuramente un legame forte, lei sa di poter contare su di lui. Una coppia in certi momenti è un solo individuo. E poi tu cosa offri in cambio di questo sacrificio? ancora qualche anno di passione? Ma la vorresti in casa in pigiama quando ha l'influenza? Sei disposto a tenerla tra le braccia ogni volta che qualcosa la angoscia? Sei disposto ad amarla, aiutarla, avere cura di lei fino a che... perchè a volte ci si ride sopra, ma io, prima di fare quella promessa, ci ho pensato davvero, e SO cosa ho promesso, SO che voglio mantenere la promessa...


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Settembre 2011)

*Poverina...*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ascolta ma come fai tu a dire che non lo ama?
> Sei nel suo cuore?
> Ma pora donna...cazzo è sposata..
> Allora come dovrebbe comportarsi sta donna se innamorata?
> ...



Sogno o son destro...

E gia' e questo uomo innamoratissimo di lei lasciamolo cosi',pestiamolo e chi se ne' fotte...

Che sia sposata è un problema suo,non mio in questo momento che scrivo a Disastro.
Se ha deciso di stare con suo marito,cose sue,ma che almeno lasci stare un uomo cosi' innamorato di lei,che lo renda libero dalla sua schiavitu'...

Perche' non lo fa'?
Perche' non si trova un giochino con cui giocare ad armi pari?
E non venitemi a dire che non lo fa' perche' "a suo modo" è innamorata di lui,ma su dai...

ciao blu


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora come dovrebbe comportarsi sta donna se innamorata?


LASCIARLO PER IL SUO BENE!


ciao blu


----------



## contepinceton (29 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sogno o son destro...
> 
> E gia' e questo uomo innamoratissimo di lei lasciamolo cosi',pestiamolo e chi se ne' fotte...
> 
> ...


Non siamo nella sua testa...
Facile giudicare dall'esterno eh?
Certo che se anche Zona fosse sposato...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Settembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perchè... è difficile lasciare, assumersi la responsabilità di togliere il nido sicuro ai tuoi figli, ma anche a quello che era il tuo compagno e che magari ami ancora, in modo diverso da un tempo, ma lo ami... Scusa Chiara, lo so che la domanda era per te, ma se mi metto nei panni di quella donna... Tu non hai nulla da perdere, lei perderebbe il progetto della sua vita, se suo marito è una brava persona tra loro ci sarà sicuramente un legame forte, lei sa di poter contare su di lui. Una coppia in certi momenti è un solo individuo. E poi tu cosa offri in cambio di questo sacrificio? ancora qualche anno di passione? Ma la vorresti in casa in pigiama quando ha l'influenza? Sei disposto a tenerla tra le braccia ogni volta che qualcosa la angoscia? Sei disposto ad amarla, aiutarla, avere cura di lei fino a che... perchè a volte ci si ride sopra, ma io, prima di fare quella promessa, ci ho pensato davvero, e SO cosa ho promesso, SO che voglio mantenere la promessa...


Sei un mito!


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Settembre 2011)

*Meno mele*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Non siamo nella sua testa...
> Facile giudicare dall'esterno eh?
> Certo che se anche Zona fosse sposato...


Non essere nella sua testa...

Non è poi cosi' facile esprimere un parere su una storia che si conosce e non si conosce,bisogna pensare a tante cose,avere la mente a 360 gradi.

Zona non è sposato, quindi, il "se anche  Zona fosse sposato" non ci sta'. 

Ma che stia con suo marito, e che lasci stare un uomo capace di provare ancora qualcosa di buono!


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Settembre 2011)

*Sai*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Non siamo nella sua testa...
> Facile giudicare dall'esterno eh?
> Certo che se anche Zona fosse sposato...



Fa piacere e riempe avere un uomo che ti ama cosi' ecco perche' non lo lascia libero...
Bhe ci fa' l'ammore per forza di cose cosa ci deve fare giocare a carte,ah è vero a carte ci gioca con il marito...


Egoismo,ecco come si chiama ,egoismo.


----------



## MK (29 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Fa piacere e riempe avere un uomo che ti ama cosi' ecco perche' non lo lascia libero...
> Bhe ci fa' l'ammore per forza di cose cosa ci deve fare giocare a carte,ah è vero a carte ci gioca con il marito...
> 
> 
> Egoismo,ecco come si chiama ,egoismo.


Magari ci gioca pure a carte, tu che ne sai?


----------



## Simy (29 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> LASCIARLO PER IL SUO BENE!
> 
> 
> ciao blu


Quoto! 
sarebbe l'unica vera dimostrazione che gli vuole bene!


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Settembre 2011)

*@ Mk*



contepinceton ha detto:


> E notiamo: lei va da lui per fare l'amore eh?


Mi riferivo a questo,nulla contro le carte,anzi chi perde fa' "penitenza" ;-)


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Settembre 2011)

*Hai compreso benissimo*



Simy ha detto:


> Quoto!
> sarebbe l'unica vera dimostrazione che gli vuole bene!


Cio' che volevo dire Simy !


----------



## MK (29 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi riferivo a questo,nulla contro le carte,anzi chi perde fa' "penitenza" ;-)


Ussignur pure la penitenza. Blu allora ti registri o no? O non puoi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sei un mito!


 ......


----------



## contepinceton (29 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non essere nella sua testa...
> 
> Non è poi cosi' facile esprimere un parere su una storia che si conosce e non si conosce,bisogna pensare a tante cose,avere la mente a 360 gradi.
> 
> ...


Se Zona fosse sposato capirebbe le difficoltà che ha lei.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Fa piacere e riempe avere un uomo che ti ama cosi' ecco perche' non lo lascia libero...
> Bhe ci fa' l'ammore per forza di cose cosa ci deve fare giocare a carte,ah è vero a carte ci gioca con il marito...
> 
> 
> Egoismo,ecco come si chiama ,egoismo.


Mica lei gli impedisce di frequentare altre donne eh?
Mica lei accampa diritti o doveri eh?
Lui ha fatto una sua scelta personale.

Facile dare sempre la colpa agli altri delle nostre scelte sbagliate eh?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Settembre 2011)

Che caspita mica se lei lo lascia...
E' detto che gli passi eh?
A Daniele è forse passato l'odio e il rancore per il modo in cui è stato lasciato?
Daniele è l'altro lato della medaglia eh?


----------



## Sole (29 Settembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perchè... è difficile lasciare, assumersi la responsabilità di togliere il nido sicuro ai tuoi figli, ma anche a quello che era il tuo compagno e che magari ami ancora, in modo diverso da un tempo, ma lo ami... Scusa Chiara, lo so che la domanda era per te, ma se mi metto nei panni di quella donna... Tu non hai nulla da perdere, lei perderebbe il progetto della sua vita, se suo marito è una brava persona tra loro ci sarà sicuramente un legame forte, lei sa di poter contare su di lui. Una coppia in certi momenti è un solo individuo. E poi tu cosa offri in cambio di questo sacrificio? ancora qualche anno di passione? Ma la vorresti in casa in pigiama quando ha l'influenza? Sei disposto a tenerla tra le braccia ogni volta che qualcosa la angoscia? Sei disposto ad amarla, aiutarla, avere cura di lei fino a che... perchè a volte ci si ride sopra, ma io, prima di fare quella promessa, ci ho pensato davvero, e SO cosa ho promesso, SO che voglio mantenere la promessa...


Hai tutta la mia stima.

E la prova dell'influenza... bè, è davvero la prova del nove per un amore


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Settembre 2011)

*Secondo me*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Mica lei gli impedisce di frequentare altre donne eh?
> Mica lei accampa diritti o doveri eh?
> Lui ha fatto una sua scelta personale.



Lui è semplicemente caduto nella tela della ragna o tra le braccia della mantide...


Ciao blu


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Settembre 2011)

*Mi sembrano*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Che caspita mica se lei lo lascia...
> E' detto che gli passi eh?
> A Daniele è forse passato l'odio e il rancore per il modo in cui è stato lasciato?
> Daniele è l'altro lato della medaglia eh?


Due persone molto differenti,sai...


Poi non conosco molto bene la storia del ferito Daniele,ma è cio' che non vorrei succedesse a Disastro.


Ciao blu


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Settembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perchè... è difficile lasciare, assumersi la responsabilità di togliere il nido sicuro ai tuoi figli, ma anche a quello che era il tuo compagno e che magari ami ancora, in modo diverso da un tempo, ma lo ami... Scusa Chiara, lo so che la domanda era per te, ma se mi metto nei panni di quella donna... Tu non hai nulla da perdere, lei perderebbe il progetto della sua vita, se suo marito è una brava persona tra loro ci sarà sicuramente un legame forte, lei sa di poter contare su di lui. Una coppia in certi momenti è un solo individuo. E poi tu cosa offri in cambio di questo sacrificio? ancora qualche anno di passione? *Ma la vorresti in casa in pigiama quando ha l'influenza?* *Sei disposto a tenerla tra le braccia ogni volta che qualcosa la angoscia?* Sei disposto ad amarla, aiutarla, avere cura di lei fino a che... perchè a volte ci si ride sopra, ma io, prima di fare quella promessa, ci ho pensato davvero, e SO cosa ho promesso, SO che voglio mantenere la promessa...


Ma tu puoi metterti nei panni di quella donna?

Quoto il Conte.

Tu rispondi pure al posto mio.


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Settembre 2011)

Ma che la donna di Zona sia santa, cinica, egoista, col cuore spezzato, approfittatrice, strega legata da lacci inscindibili, innamorata senza speranze...
Capisco che sia importante per Zona, ma non cambia quella che è la realtà.
Lei è sposata con suo marito, così sarà sempre, e a Zona dà le briciole delle briciole del suo tempo. Ohi non si vedono da 6 mesi... io non ho l'impressione di una storia parallela fatta di condivisione forte...

A questo punto, il punto è sempre quello: Zona. 
Non ci si può strappare l'amore dal petto. Non esiste modo nè medicina. Ci riesci solo quando è già andato via da solo.

Ma Zona, quando non la senti per un pò, cosa fai? Come passi le giornate? Che interessi hai? Non per sapere esattamente i fatti tuoi, solo per capire quanto questa ossessione ti riempia la vita...


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma tu puoi metterti nei panni di quella donna?
> 
> Quoto il Conte.
> 
> Tu rispondi pure al posto mio.


Ci provo... ohi, non ci posso fare nulla, a me l'imbarcata per mio marito non è mai passata, magari quando si discute di chi deve andare a pagare il bollo me ne dimentico, ma mi succede ancora che pensando a lui mi venga il batticuore... mica tutti i giorni, eh... ma io ci provo davvero a capirla: se io dovessi 'partire' per un altro... nonostante la sofferenza che mio marito mi ha fatto provare... ma come farei a lasciarlo? sarebbe come rinunciare a una parte di me...


----------



## Mari' (29 Settembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *Ci provo... ohi, non ci posso fare nulla, a me l'imbarcata per mio marito non è mai passata*, magari quando si discute di chi deve andare a pagare il bollo me ne dimentico, ma mi succede ancora che pensando a lui mi venga il batticuore... mica tutti i giorni, eh... ma io ci provo davvero a capirla: se io dovessi 'partire' per un altro... nonostante la sofferenza che mio marito mi ha fatto provare... ma come farei a lasciarlo? sarebbe come rinunciare a una parte di me...


Da quanto tempo state insieme? ... io dopo quasi 30 anni e' come la prima volta che ci siamo incontrati.


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Settembre 2011)

*Che meravigliosa storia d'amore*



Mari' ha detto:


> Da quanto tempo state insieme? ... io dopo quasi 30 anni e' come la prima volta che ci siamo incontrati.



Finalmente si cambia aria,si aprono le finestre e si sente un buon profumo di panni stesi al calor del sole,profumi antichi,ricordi di bambini che giocano tra queste lenzuola...

Ciao Ragazza.
da blu


Scusate l'ot


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Da quanto tempo state insieme? ... io dopo quasi 30 anni e' come la prima volta che ci siamo incontrati.


 26 ... mamma mia... ma come è successo che sono passati?


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Settembre 2011)

*Ehmmmm*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> che giocano tra queste lenzuola...


Bello giocare tra le lenzuola profumate di fresco... ;-)


E dai si sdrammatizza un po' ;-) saludos

blu


----------



## contepinceton (29 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Lui è semplicemente caduto nella tela della ragna o tra le braccia della mantide...
> 
> 
> Ciao blu


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
I soliti luoghi comuni...che non portano mai a nulla!


----------



## aristocat (29 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Non e' il presupposto per un rapporto sano.
> Da vomitare.
> Fagli fare un po' di cure cosi' torna in forma e di nuovo in efficienza per un rapporto sano.
> ps Io all'inferno ci sono gia'.
> Donnina.


 Confermo la mia idea che umanamente, nel modo di porti con gli altri, sei molto peggiorato rispetto a quando ti abbiamo conosciuto la prima volta ....
Ti permetti delle confidenze e il lusso di prendere a pesci in faccia chi non conosci, sulla base di due mezze parole che non ti sconfinferano e che interpreti solo a modo tuo....


----------



## aristocat (29 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> O al contrario risposarmi come pensa di fare quella deficiente della mia ex moglie? Da ridere.


Zona, ormai non è più tempo di mettere il becco negli affari di tua moglie


----------



## Mari' (29 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Zona, ormai non è più tempo di mettere il becco negli affari di tua moglie




:up::yes::good:​


----------



## aristocat (29 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> L'alternativa quale sarebbe ?
> 
> L'alternativa sarebbe quella di vivere finalmente.
> 
> Ma forse tu non ne sei capace, continua ad incazzarti col cane.


 Una frase su cui io stessa rifletterò tanto 
Sul senso dell'incazzarsi, sul vivere davvero...


----------



## Daniele (29 Settembre 2011)

Zona, non ho più tempo per scrivere visto che io lavoro ed anche troppo, del resto non ho neppure un minuto per pensare a stronzate come il bruciare per amore, preferisco che gli altri brucino, io nel frattempo mi faccio la mia vita felice e contento e forse anche miseramente autoreferente, ma in fondo io almeno non posso più cadere nel baratro, tu lo conosci quel baratro di cui tanto parli con ardore? Bruciare per amore? Ma sia mai, piuttosto mi mangio i miei stessi maroni.
Zona del disastro a 40 anni non vive, è questo il punto, Zona del disastro è funzione di fighetta capricciosa che troppo vuole ed ipoteca la vita di due persone ai suoi comodi. Nessun amore sano porta una persona ad essere funzione di altri.
Quando sarai di nuovo una persona e non un oggetto forse capirai, per ora sei un oggetto con una parvenza di anima.


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Settembre 2011)

*Dipende ...*



contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> I soliti luoghi comuni...che non portano mai a nulla!



Era solo per rendere l'idea Conte.


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Settembre 2011)

*Arcano mistero...*



aristocat ha detto:


> Zona, ormai non è più tempo di mettere il becco negli affari di tua moglie



Comunque,pur non volendo sapere la storia della moglie di Disastro,ci manca solo lei in questa situazione...
Penso che se si risposa fa bene,dopo un matrimoni fallito per riprovarci ci vuole carattere e coraggio!

Indipendentemente da tutto, Auguri ex signora Disastro,cin cin e salut

E tu reagisci come dice Daniele,tira fuori i coion.


Ciao blu


----------



## zona del disastro (29 Settembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Prima di risponderti vorrei dirti che tu sei un pò come me, hai voluto andare avanti nell'esperimento per capire cosa poteva venire di buono da una storia del genere.
> 
> E' incompiuta perchè manca la volontà a entrambi di condividere fino in fondo.
> Impossibile: non posso lasciare un uomo che amavo già prima, e una figlia, perchè l'ho conosciuto.


Ok. Mi basta. Grazie, Chiara...


----------



## zona del disastro (29 Settembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Tutte tranne una eh
> Però se la tua reazione è tanto aggressiva significa che Sole ha centrato una parte di te che credo ti farebbe bene esplorare.


Io ho letto Sole che scriveva che proprio perche' sentiva il marito cosi' vulnerabile e dipendente da lei se ne allontanava di piu'.
Ho perso la testa e ho risposto in malo modo. Me ne scuso ancora, non e' il mio modo abituale di fare.
Cosa dovrei esplorare? I film di John Wyane o Humprey Bogart di "donna, la notte e' giovane"? 
Se non si esce da queste meschine schermaglie "lui e' debole perche' mi ama ora gli faccio un culo cosi'" si resta sempre alla preistoria. 
Non mi arrendero' mai.
Le cose si fanno, o si provano o si sentono, perche' cosi' deve essere. Nessun calcolo. Nessun meschino utilitarismo. Nessuna paura.
E poi vada come va.


----------



## zona del disastro (29 Settembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E comunque Zona ti sembrerà assurdo ma un po' ti invidio, sono anni che non mi innamoro così...


Se vuoi lo condivido con te, se proprio ci tieni.
Occorre un po' di resistenza al dolore, ma poi ci si abitua.
 bacio


----------



## zona del disastro (29 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Questa è forse una citazione che prima non sapevo neppure esistesse...
> Penso che tu sia una persona molto profonda,e molto intelligente sai.
> Persone che vivono l'amore cosi' con purezza mi stupiscono e mi fanno capire che nulla e perduto.
> Tante volte le persone dicono cose per far riflettere al di la delle convinzioni che uno ha.
> ...


Grazie, blu, mi hai toccato il cuore.....


----------



## zona del disastro (29 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Disastro non sara' che ti sei innamorato di questo star male...Dai sallora,su da oggi,da subito si cambia musica,carica che la vita la vita,che la vita le bela ;-)
> 
> AVANTI RAGAZZO AVANTI,A TESTA ALTA E IL SORRISO SULLE LABBRA...


Certo che si


----------



## zona del disastro (29 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Forse perche' in lui qualcosa sta cambiando,ed è gia un buon passo direi...
> Ma come vorrei che lei lo mollasse,ma non lo fa' perche' non lo ama e le sta bene cosi',ma vedrai vedrai che quando lui si decidera' lei tornera' come una micetta tenerona grrrrrrrrrr che rabbia che mi fa sta donna!


Oggi mi ha detto al tel che non intende rivedermi, anche se ne avrebbe voglia...ma se cambiassi residenza il discorso si riaprirebbe.
Io penso che lei per me ha rischiato molto, non mi sento di criticarla piu' di tanto...e' il mio orizzonte, non potrei...e tuttavia, io con le donne faccio come le sostanze fisiche che non cambiano stato finche' non si trasformano in altro, non e' una cosa che cambia progressivamente: improvvisamente, dall'amore passo all'odio, e da questo all'indifferenza. Quando cio' accade, non c'e' verso che cambi idea, e mia moglie( la mia ex moglie) ne sa qualcosa...Sara' cosi' anche con questo mio amore fuori tempo, e me ne rammarichero' tutto il resto della vita...Nessuna sostituzione mi ridara' la magia che il suo sguardo, il suo incedere o la sua voce mi da...mi dava? Una volta rimasi talmente imbambolato da strapparle uno di quei suoi rari sorrisi compiaciuti che mi hanno fatto cosi' perdere la testa.... e stop cosi' se no mi commuovo e vi annoio...


----------



## zona del disastro (29 Settembre 2011)

Grazie delle belle parole, arigrazie anzi


Non Registrato ha detto:


> Rimani cosi' ,non farti rovinare da questa esperienza Disastro,continua a nutrire il tuo bel modo di pensare,non farti abbattere da una storia straziante,non far si che il boccone amaro ti avveleni!!!
> 
> Make love not wer
> 
> ...


----------



## zona del disastro (29 Settembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perchè... è difficile lasciare, assumersi la responsabilità di togliere il nido sicuro ai tuoi figli, ma anche a quello che era il tuo compagno e che magari ami ancora, in modo diverso da un tempo, ma lo ami... Scusa Chiara, lo so che la domanda era per te, ma se mi metto nei panni di quella donna... Tu non hai nulla da perdere, lei perderebbe il progetto della sua vita, se suo marito è una brava persona tra loro ci sarà sicuramente un legame forte, lei sa di poter contare su di lui. Una coppia in certi momenti è un solo individuo. E poi tu cosa offri in cambio di questo sacrificio? ancora qualche anno di passione? Ma la vorresti in casa in pigiama quando ha l'influenza? Sei disposto a tenerla tra le braccia ogni volta che qualcosa la angoscia? Sei disposto ad amarla, aiutarla, avere cura di lei fino a che... perchè a volte ci si ride sopra, ma io, prima di fare quella promessa, ci ho pensato davvero, e SO cosa ho promesso, SO che voglio mantenere la promessa...


Lo so che e' lei a rischiare di piu'.
Ma sono io quello che ha pagato il prezzo piu' alto, emotivamente...e' stata una cosa devastante.
Il pigiama? Tenerla per le braccia? Aiutarla? Avere cura di lei? Ma che domande sono? Avrebbero senso se io pensassi a scoparmela solo, io me ne frego del sesso( e' stato esaltante, ma era conseguente al mio sentimento per lei), oggi al tel le ho detto "un tuo ti voglio bene e posso stare sei mesi senza portarti a letto"... questo per dire cosa mi interessa davvero.
Io ho incontrato la donna che avrei dovuto incontrare se la vita non fosse gestita da un demiurgo cattivo, altro che storie.....


----------



## stellanuova (29 Settembre 2011)

*x Zona*

Esprimo la mia modesta opinione :

E' comunque bello leggere di un uomo che ama così tanto una donna,
tanto da non cercare altre, tanto da aspettarla, tanto da odiarla ma
da non poter fare a meno di lei, sentirla e non pretendere niente,
solo sapere che lei lo pensa. 
Confida le sue pene in un forum, è un romantico.
Questo è amore puro e gli rende onore.


----------



## zona del disastro (29 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sogno o son destro...
> 
> E gia' e questo uomo innamoratissimo di lei lasciamolo cosi',pestiamolo e chi se ne' fotte...
> 
> ...


Dai blu, questi finisce che scoprono che ti ho pagato io per farmi alzare quella stupidata di "reputazione" delle nuove regole del forum...a proposito, poi ne vorrei discutere di questa grande prova democratica per cui 100 utenti democratici per carita' che dicono che non vai bene e sei fuori...ma ridateci il moderatore, allora!


----------



## zona del disastro (29 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non siamo nella sua testa...
> Facile giudicare dall'esterno eh?
> Certo che se anche Zona fosse sposato...


Conte, esimio Conte, Lei dimentica che io sono stato sposato 15 anni, e mi sono separato dopo circa un anno da che avevo iniziato la storia con la strega in oggetto, separato motu proprio non a causa dell'amante. Quindi so i disagi, chiamiamoli cosi'. So anche che se si vuole si fa. Punto.


----------



## zona del disastro (29 Settembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Magari ci gioca pure a carte, tu che ne sai?


Mi sarebbe piaciuto, giuro. Un bel pokerino, un tressette, una partita a scacchi....come anche un film, una cena, un libro discusso, una litigata politica...tutto...di lei mi manca tutto...dio che tristezza


----------



## zona del disastro (29 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Hai tutta la mia stima.
> 
> E la prova dell'influenza... bè, è davvero la prova del nove per un amore


Sole, cara Sole...la prova del 9. L'influenza. 
Mio dio.
Dei dell'Universo.
ps per la serie "te le cerchi le rogne"))) .Scherzo, mia moglie quando mi ammalavo( raramente, era lei la deboluccia) non mi tollerava, e quindi magari e' vero che e' la prova del 9...Bacio, non arrabbiarti


----------



## zona del disastro (29 Settembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma che la donna di Zona sia santa, cinica, egoista, col cuore spezzato, approfittatrice, strega legata da lacci inscindibili, innamorata senza speranze...
> Capisco che sia importante per Zona, ma non cambia quella che è la realtà.
> Lei è sposata con suo marito, così sarà sempre, e a Zona dà le briciole delle briciole del suo tempo. Ohi non si vedono da 6 mesi... io non ho l'impressione di una storia parallela fatta di condivisione forte...
> 
> ...


Io sono una persona tranquilla, credo di avere un discreto numero di interessi e la giornata mi passa in fretta, sempre. Mai annoiato o senza fare niente, o meglio anche senza far niente faccio sempre qualcosa...ma sai, il sottofondo e' sempre Lei. Da quando c'e' lei, esiste un PRIMA e un DOPO...ed e' per quello che sta in mezzo che ne e' valsa la pena tutto questo dolore( intendo LEI, non altro, malpensanti...Cio' non vuol dire che io non mi renda conto che la mia e' un'ossessione...non so che fare ne' che pensare, a volte credo di meritarmi tutto questo dolore, o che me lo cerchi...magari il karma, i peccati o Berlusconi che ne so...


----------



## Tubarao (29 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Zona, non ho più tempo per scrivere visto che io lavoro ed anche troppo, del resto non ho neppure un minuto per pensare a stronzate come il bruciare per amore, preferisco che gli altri brucino, io nel frattempo mi faccio la mia vita felice e contento e forse anche miseramente autoreferente, ma in fondo io almeno non posso più cadere nel baratro, tu lo conosci quel baratro di cui tanto parli con ardore? Bruciare per amore? Ma sia mai, piuttosto mi mangio i miei stessi maroni.
> Zona del disastro a 40 anni non vive, è questo il punto, Zona del disastro è funzione di fighetta capricciosa che troppo vuole ed ipoteca la vita di due persone ai suoi comodi. *Nessun amore sano porta una persona ad essere funzione di altri.*
> Quando sarai di nuovo una persona e non un oggetto forse capirai, per ora sei un oggetto con una parvenza di anima.


Approvo e il neretto ancora di più.


----------



## zona del disastro (29 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Confermo la mia idea che umanamente, nel modo di porti con gli altri, sei molto peggiorato rispetto a quando ti abbiamo conosciuto la prima volta ....
> Ti permetti delle confidenze e il lusso di prendere a pesci in faccia chi non conosci, sulla base di due mezze parole che non ti sconfinferano e che interpreti solo a modo tuo....


Io non interpreto. L'interpretazione la riservo ai responsi della Sibilla o ai Rig Veda. Al resto dedico lettura. Se quello che leggo lo disapprovo lo scrivo, lo dico, lo manifesto. Punto.
Io non mi prendo confidenze. Non so che farmene. Critico i punti di vista che non approvo, come vedo fai anche tu. Che ti prendi la confidenza di dirmi che sono peggiorato, che prendo a pesci in faccia( ma quando? )qualcuno a cui ho gia' chiesto scusa per i modi con cui mi ci sono rivolto, che ribadisco non mi appartengono ma che sono spiegabili, forse,  con lo stress accumulato in 4 anni quasi.
In passato, su questo forum, a volte ho fatto un po' il buffone divertito,( ma avevo l'angoscia dentro), ora magari ci riesco meno, chiedo venia per questa mancanza.
Io credo che ci sia molta presunzione e supponenza in giro. E poca voglia sincera di capire le altrui motivazioni. 
Scusa, cmq, non offenderti se non la penso come te.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Conte, esimio Conte, Lei dimentica che io sono stato sposato 15 anni, e mi sono separato dopo circa un anno da che avevo iniziato la storia con la strega in oggetto, separato motu proprio non a causa dell'amante. Quindi so i disagi, chiamiamoli cosi'. So anche che se si vuole si fa. Punto.


Si.
Ma converrai con me che la scelta di separarsi non è buona se è fatta in vista di tentare di mettersi assieme ad un' altra donna.
E credimi te lo dico con il cuore.
Dato che sono lì che tergiverso su quel guado, devo sentirmi sicuro che non è perchè voglio stare con un'altra.
Ma per altre ragioni.

Dici bene "se si vuole".
Ma non caschiamo nel trabocchetto, dato che io mi sono separato, ergo lo farà anche lei.

Ricordati che non mi pare che lei ti abbia detto: " Lascia tua moglie per me!".
Almeno voglio sperare che non abbia mai fatto questo.
Sarebbe terribile...


----------



## zona del disastro (29 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Zona, ormai non è più tempo di mettere il becco negli affari di tua moglie


Essendoci di mezzo anche i MIEI figli, ritengo di averne diritto.
La vita e' una.
Chi si illude a 50 anni di rifarsi una nuova vita lo puo' fare. Senza coinvolgere altri. Senza mettere in mezzo i figli, che sono miei come suoi. Figli che non hanno nessuna colpa delle nostre cazzate e che non meritano patrigni e matrigne, salvo fatta naturalmente la buona fede di questi ultimi...
Certo, Aris, non mi pare che tu stia eccellendo in capacita' di non prendere indebite confidenze....


----------



## zona del disastro (29 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Esprimo la mia modesta opinione :
> 
> E' comunque bello leggere di un uomo che ama così tanto una donna,
> tanto da non cercare altre, tanto da aspettarla, tanto da odiarla ma
> ...


Che dire? Qualcuno che e' sulla tua stessa lunghezza d'onda non puo' che far piacere.
Grazie, SN, davvero. Ti devo un sorriso.


----------



## Daniele (29 Settembre 2011)

Continuo a dire che è un amore malato e come ha detto aristocat, ZOna sei peggiorato di tanto, visto che hai attaccato Sole che è una delle poche che è praticamente inattaccabile, sempre chiara e mai offensiva.
Ora però ti metto al corrente di un tuo possibile futuro, tu che la ami, lei che ti chiama e ti da un apppuntamento...tu aspetti e invece chi si palesa? Il marito di lei che ti gonfia di botte così tanto da renderti irriconoscibile. Succede, o almeno è successo al caro collega montatore di apparecchi che lavora in reparto collaudi da me...non fu tanto gonfiato di botte, ma se le prese e come è giusto, non denunciò e non disse nulla, era dallla parte del torto, lui come la moglie del tizio. Hai mai valutato la possibilità che le cose prendano una bruttissima piega? E non dire che non succede, perchè di fatti di cronaca del genere c'è ne pieno il sederino!


----------



## zona del disastro (29 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Continuo a dire che è un amore malato e come ha detto aristocat, ZOna sei peggiorato di tanto, visto che hai attaccato Sole che è una delle poche che è praticamente inattaccabile, sempre chiara e mai offensiva.
> Ora però ti metto al corrente di un tuo possibile futuro, tu che la ami, lei che ti chiama e ti da un apppuntamento...tu aspetti e invece chi si palesa? Il marito di lei che ti gonfia di botte così tanto da renderti irriconoscibile. Succede, o almeno è successo al caro collega montatore di apparecchi che lavora in reparto collaudi da me...non fu tanto gonfiato di botte, ma se le prese e come è giusto, non denunciò e non disse nulla, era dallla parte del torto, lui come la moglie del tizio. Hai mai valutato la possibilità che le cose prendano una bruttissima piega? E non dire che non succede, perchè di fatti di cronaca del genere c'è ne pieno il sederino!


Magari mi saprei difendere, sai uno con la rabbia che ho io dentro qualche risorsa la tira fuori.
Io non sono dalla parte del torto. Io sono dalla parte della Vita.


----------



## Tubarao (29 Settembre 2011)

Zona, ti faccio una domanda ma tu devi rispondere sinceramente. Ovviamente tu non sei uno stupido e sicuramente ci sono state delle volte in cui ti sei chiesto se valesse la pena continuare in questo modo; quando lo hai fatto quante volte ti sei risposto con un "E quando mi ricapita una così" ? Nota bene che con la parola _così_ non mi riferisco solo all'eventuale figaggine fisica.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (29 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Che fai sfotti?
> Non sto' cosi' male. Domani andro' al lavoro, stanotte dormiro', tra un po' mi immergero' in un libro nuovo...sono solo dannatamente fottutamente inestricabilmente innamorato...immagino passera'.
> Bnotte



Io non ti stavo sfottendo. Secondo me stai male, e si sente. Sei innamorato, ma infelice.

Buonanotte


----------



## oceansize (29 Settembre 2011)

'notte 

[video=youtube;SLobZX4bO7Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLobZX4bO7Y&feature=related[/video]

she run, run, run...


----------



## zona del disastro (29 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Zona, ti faccio una domanda ma tu devi rispondere sinceramente. Ovviamente tu non sei uno stupido e sicuramente ci sono state delle volte in cui ti sei chiesto se valesse la pena continuare in questo modo; quando lo hai fatto quante volte ti sei risposto con un "E quando mi ricapita una così" ? Nota bene che con la parola _così_ non mi riferisco solo all'eventuale figaggine fisica.


Molte volte, se tra "una " e "cosi'" aggiungi "storia".
Poche se ti riferisci a Lei lei. Certo, e' una bella donna...ma non e' quello. Non basterebbe quello. Ne vedo in giro di piu' belle, piu' giovani, anche magari meno lunatiche e umbratili...ma come lei nessuna. Ha toccato qualcosa dentro. 
La tua domanda e' intrigante, lascia intravedere che le mie motivazioni potrebbere venire dalla paura che sia una sorta di ultima possibilita'. Puo' darsi ci sia anche questo.Ma non e' questo. Vedi, se finisse, intendo se questa malia smettesse, io non avrei problemi perche' avrei altre risorse, altri interessi e se davvero finisse non me ne rammaricherei che a livello intellettuale,non a livello emotivo, non so se mi spiego. E non andrei alla ricerca della sostituta. Me ne frego. Senza lei, lo stesso sesso per me ha scarse attrattive, non mi mancherebbe affatto. Se mi capitasse di conoscere una donna come dico io, capace di toccare quella certa parte interiore di me, non mi tirerei indietro, affatto. Ma se dovesse restare, come credo, la sola donna dei miei sogni, non avrei problemi. Ne conserverei ricordo e memoria con aggressiva tenacia . Ho dato una risposta soddisfacente? Grazie della domanda stimolante,caro Tubarao...


----------



## zona del disastro (30 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Io non ti stavo sfottendo. Secondo me stai male, e si sente. Sei innamorato, ma infelice.
> 
> Buonanotte


O infelice, ma innamorato dipende da come la si guarda.
Lo so che non sfottevi, stavo solo sdrammatizzando, o cercavo di farlo.
Notte


----------



## zona del disastro (30 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si.
> Ma converrai con me che la scelta di separarsi non è buona se è fatta in vista di tentare di mettersi assieme ad un' altra donna.
> E credimi te lo dico con il cuore.
> Dato che sono lì che tergiverso su quel guado, devo sentirmi sicuro che non è perchè voglio stare con un'altra.
> ...


Ne' lei me lo ha mai chiesto, ne io le ho mai chiesto una cosa cosi'. Mai.
Anzi, quando ha saputo che mi separavo ha pianto, non ci potevo credere...
Io non voglio che lei lasci il marito, mai pensato o scritto una roba cosi'.


----------



## stellanuova (30 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Che dire? Qualcuno che e' sulla tua stessa lunghezza d'onda non puo' che far piacere.
> Grazie, SN, davvero. Ti devo un sorriso.


Un sorriso e un abbraccio a te 
tu leggi libri e pensi a lei .....
sei un uomo speciale e lei questo lo sa
nella prigione della famiglia mulino bianco !


----------



## Mari' (30 Settembre 2011)

Zona 


[video=youtube;aAhktC7vmqk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAhktC7vmqk[/video]


Buonanotte.


OPS il testo



"Oggi sono solo
come lo è soltanto un folle
o uno straniero.

Un leone chiuso in una gabbia
dalla quale scruta il cielo.

Magari scende la neve
e s'infittisce il mistero,
coprendo come di un velo,
ma senza far rumore,
pian piano,
il mio cuore.

E' destino
che non ci sia che tu
a condannarmi e poi a salvarmi
sempre più.

Dovunque sei
ti penserò
e il mio pensiero
forse ti raggiungerà
perchè nessuna forza mai
lo fermerà.

Schiavo d'amore.

La mancanza mi riempie l'anima,
mi tiene in suo potere.

La mia tristezza è dolce
ma talvolta è come un altro carceriere.

Eppure quanta bellezza
perfino dentro il dolore.

Ti vedo nel tuo splendore,
agli altri ti nascondi,
ma qui appari avanti a me
come un incanto che m'imprigionerà.

Schiavo d'amore
io non mi libererò
e già lo so che soffrirò
ma quella sofferenza
cara mi sarà
perchè è con te che inizia
e che finirà.

Finirà con te."


----------



## zona del disastro (30 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Un sorriso e un abbraccio a te
> tu leggi libri e pensi a lei .....
> sei un uomo speciale e lei questo lo sa
> nella prigione della famiglia mulino bianco !


----------



## zona del disastro (30 Settembre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Zona
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;aAhktC7vmqk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAhktC7vmqk[/video]
> ...


Che bella, grazie donna...
e ho pure finito i fazzolettini
notte


----------



## zona del disastro (30 Settembre 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> 'notte
> 
> [video=youtube;SLobZX4bO7Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLobZX4bO7Y&feature=related[/video]
> 
> she run, run, run...


----------



## blu (30 Settembre 2011)

*Vado ot,avevo forse capito che*



contepinceton ha detto:


> E credimi te lo dico con il cuore.
> Dato che sono lì che tergiverso su quel guado, devo sentirmi sicuro che non è perchè voglio stare con un'altra.
> Ma per altre ragioni.
> 
> Dici bene "se si vuole".



Stessi cercando risposte,ma in questo post non ci sono risposte per il Conte.

Il Conte ha una storia tutta sua,Disatro ha una storia tutta sua.

Conte parliamone se vuoi...

Ciao blu


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Ok. Mi basta. Grazie, Chiara...





zona del disastro ha detto:


> Io credo che ci sia molta presunzione e supponenza in giro.* E poca voglia sincera di capire le altrui motivazioni. *


Sono d'accordo.
Me lo confermi tu stesso ed è giusto che tu sia supponente e capisca solo il tuo dolore (in questo momento).


----------



## blu (30 Settembre 2011)

*Disastro ...*

...la liberazione dai tormenti d'amore inizia cosi'.

E non aggiungo altro...

Anzi si:
-Embe', embe', che c'è?
Daje che è venerdi',
avanti avanti ragazzo che la vita le' tortuosa me le' bela!


Ciao


----------



## Sole (30 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Nessun amore sano porta una persona ad essere funzione di altri.


Ne sono sempre convinta anch'io.


----------



## Chicco (30 Settembre 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> 'notte
> 
> [video=youtube;SLobZX4bO7Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLobZX4bO7Y&feature=related[/video]
> 
> she run, run, run...


YOU run, run, run, run, run, run....


----------



## MK (30 Settembre 2011)

Zona è bello leggerti, capisco quello che dici e provi perchè ci sono passata anch'io. Volevo solo dirti che non tutti riescono ad arrendersi all'amore, perchè fa male, fa ANCHE male. Ma se tutti provassero questi intensi sentimenti il mondo sarebbe migliore.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Lo so che e' lei a rischiare di piu'.
> Ma sono io quello che ha pagato il prezzo piu' alto, emotivamente...e' stata una cosa devastante.
> Il pigiama? Tenerla per le braccia? Aiutarla? Avere cura di lei? Ma che domande sono? Avrebbero senso se io pensassi a scoparmela solo, io me ne frego del sesso( e' stato esaltante, ma era conseguente al mio sentimento per lei), oggi al tel le ho detto "un tuo ti voglio bene e posso stare sei mesi senza portarti a letto"... questo per dire cosa mi interessa davvero.
> Io ho incontrato la donna che avrei dovuto incontrare se la vita non fosse gestita da un demiurgo cattivo, altro che storie.....


Non intendevo dire che tu non la ami, o che non la ami abbastanza o che per te è solo sesso. Quello che intendevo dire è: lei ha una famiglia, un marito... tu non puoi competere con questo, tu puoi anche essere il grande amore della sua vita, ma non puoi paragonarti a questo. Perchè, visto che sei sposato lo sai, lei ha costruito qualcosa con quell'uomo, qualcosa di irripetibile, e direi che ama quello che ha costruito, non importano i motivi, se così non fosse sarebbe andata via. Quell'amore non ha nulla a che fare con quello che lei prova per te, quello è un amore adulto, fatto di sacrifici che non si rinfacciano e rinunce silenziose, è l'amore per la propria famiglia, quello in cui metti da parte te stesso. Poi ci sei tu, che sei l'altro suo amore, in cui lei realizza la sua felicità in modo egoista, la felicità di una donna che sta con l'uomo che desidera.Questi sono due mondi diversi, che in qualche modo si compensano, forse se vi foste incontrati in un altro momento della vostra vita sarebbe andata diversamente ma non è così, ora se lei dovesse cambiare qualcosa in questa situazione, porterebbe sicuramente dolore da una parte o dall'altra, forse a entrambi, sicuramente a se stessa e non sarebbe più la stessa donna, neppure per te. Solo questo volevo dirti, non volevo giudicare: credimi, la tua storia mi commuove invece, non sai quanto.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non intendevo dire che tu non la ami, o che non la ami abbastanza o che per te è solo sesso. Quello che intendevo dire è: lei ha una famiglia, un marito... tu non puoi competere con questo, tu puoi anche essere il grande amore della sua vita, ma non puoi paragonarti a questo. Perchè, visto che sei sposato lo sai, lei ha costruito qualcosa con quell'uomo, qualcosa di irripetibile, e direi che ama quello che ha costruito, non importano i motivi, se così non fosse sarebbe andata via. Quell'amore non ha nulla a che fare con quello che lei prova per te, quello è un amore adulto, fatto di sacrifici che non si rinfacciano e rinunce silenziose, è l'amore per la propria famiglia, quello in cui metti da parte te stesso. Poi ci sei tu, che sei l'altro suo amore, in cui lei realizza la sua felicità in modo egoista, la felicità di una donna che sta con l'uomo che desidera.Questi sono due mondi diversi, che in qualche modo si compensano, forse se vi foste incontrati in un altro momento della vostra vita sarebbe andata diversamente ma non è così, ora se lei dovesse cambiare qualcosa in questa situazione, porterebbe sicuramente dolore da una parte o dall'altra, forse a entrambi, sicuramente a se stessa e non sarebbe più la stessa donna, neppure per te. Solo questo volevo dirti, non volevo giudicare: credimi, la tua storia mi commuove invece, non sai quanto.


Quoto, purtroppo non posso approvarti.


----------



## Carola (30 Settembre 2011)

scusate ma io sto sucendo d auna storia e sono devastata
ma coem si fa e penso a questa donna a scindersi così x così tanto tempo

insomma dopo un po' non si dovrebebf ae una scelta?
non so..non x obbligo am eprchè viene naturale se ami una persona volerci stare di più

o fors enon ho capito nulla io

ma io guardavo negli occhi mio marito e stavo male
forse perchè lo amo ancora...




farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto, purtroppo non posso approvarti.


----------



## Carola (30 Settembre 2011)

io non voglio giudicare, creoc he zona sia realmente innamorato ..ma di una more malato, insomma visto da fuori vedo una tizia che fa il cavolo che le piace senza tenere conto di quest'uomo cotto e stracotto
ma sono convinta che se zona sparisse l'altra mollerebbe un po' di fare il cavolo che le pare
zona sei un uomo con una ricchezza  notevole, profondo, sensibile, ma regala questi tesori ad una donna che se lo meriti...anche se inutile..l'amore è completamente irrazionale


----------



## Carola (30 Settembre 2011)

scusa ma sono 6 mesi che non vi vedete????






zona del disastro ha detto:


> Non ci vediamo da un po', diciamo 6 mesi. Non ci vediamo intendo che non viene a trovarmi a casa.
> Dice, lei, che in citta' si dice o si e' detto di noi.
> Si vocifera insomma. E dunque, stop agli incontri. Ci si sente al cell ma punto.
> Stop agli incontri "in quella casa", ha specificato. Poi: "Vai altrove,cambia citta',mica lontano,qui' vicino,  dove mi sentiro' piu' libera e potro' venire spesso, senza troppo stress."
> ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> scusate ma io sto sucendo d auna storia e sono devastata
> ma coem si fa e penso a questa donna a scindersi così x così tanto tempo
> 
> insomma dopo un po' non si dovrebebf ae una scelta?
> ...


Ok, io ho provato a immaginare: mettiamo che io anni fa mi fossi sposata con un altro, non l'uomo che è mio marito adesso,mettiamo che questo ipotetico uomo sia un brav'uomo, che mi ama, mi rispetta e non mi fa mancare nulla, che mi ha dato anche dei figli, a cui voglio bene. Poi a un certo punto, incontro Lui... Cosa sarebbe successo in questo scenario? Sarei stata capace di rinunciare ad un uomo a cui non riesco a non pensare, che mi ha fatto sentire parte di un tutto dal primo momento? E sarei stata capace di imporre dolore alla mia famiglia, ai miei figli? E poi, da donna matura, rinunciare a quello che ho, perdere tutto per un futuro incerto, per una storia bella vissuta da amanti, ma che magari nella quotidianità mi avrebbe deluso? Ma che donna sarei per dire: figli, marito, ho trovato l'amore, siete tanto cari ma lui mi fa sentire come se avessi ancora tutto da scoprire per cui vado via perchè... preferisco la mia felicità alla vostra? Non giustifico il tradimento figurati... ma io per amore... capisci l'amore vero, non l'imbarcata da sesso, ma quella roba che ti fa sentire un nodo dentro da voler ridere e piangere... io capisco che a volte non si riesca a scegliere, almeno fino a quando abbiamo l'illusione di non fare del male a nessuno.


----------



## Carola (30 Settembre 2011)

hai ragione

lo pensavo pure io

solo che penso e dico pesno che di male ne fai

perchè se qnd sei con i tuoi pensi all'altro
se qnd arrivi a casa aspetti un suo sms
se leggerlo ti torna il sorriso
se lo pensi
inevitabilmente togli ai tuoi
io l'ho provato ed è inevitabile

facevo i compiti earrivava suo sms ed ero un'altra felice
mi sorrideva il cuoe
mi addormentavo con la muscia nelle orecchi x pensare a lui
mentre prima accarezzavo i miei 3 bimbi
no..x dire...

io credo che si tolga ma ci si illuda di no

pensiero mio
se no non è amore


Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ok, io ho provato a immaginare: mettiamo che io anni fa mi fossi sposata con un altro, non l'uomo che è mio marito adesso,mettiamo che questo ipotetico uomo sia un brav'uomo, che mi ama, mi rispetta e non mi fa mancare nulla, che mi ha dato anche dei figli, a cui voglio bene. Poi a un certo punto, incontro Lui... Cosa sarebbe successo in questo scenario? Sarei stata capace di rinunciare ad un uomo a cui non riesco a non pensare, che mi ha fatto sentire parte di un tutto dal primo momento? E sarei stata capace di imporre dolore alla mia famiglia, ai miei figli? E poi, da donna matura, rinunciare a quello che ho, perdere tutto per un futuro incerto, per una storia bella vissuta da amanti, ma che magari nella quotidianità mi avrebbe deluso? Ma che donna sarei per dire: figli, marito, ho trovato l'amore, siete tanto cari ma lui mi fa sentire come se avessi ancora tutto da scoprire per cui vado via perchè... preferisco la mia felicità alla vostra? Non giustifico il tradimento figurati... ma io per amore... capisci l'amore vero, non l'imbarcata da sesso, ma quella roba che ti fa sentire un nodo dentro da voler ridere e piangere... io capisco che a volte non si riesca a scegliere, almeno fino a quando abbiamo l'illusione di non fare del male a nessuno.


----------



## astonished (30 Settembre 2011)

*Bel post!*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non intendevo dire che tu non la ami, o che non la ami abbastanza o che per te è solo sesso. Quello che intendevo dire è: lei ha una famiglia, un marito... tu non puoi competere con questo, tu puoi anche essere il grande amore della sua vita, ma non puoi paragonarti a questo. Perchè, visto che sei sposato lo sai, lei ha costruito qualcosa con quell'uomo, qualcosa di irripetibile, e direi che ama quello che ha costruito, non importano i motivi, se così non fosse sarebbe andata via. Quell'amore non ha nulla a che fare con quello che lei prova per te, quello è un amore adulto, fatto di sacrifici che non si rinfacciano e rinunce silenziose, è l'amore per la propria famiglia, quello in cui metti da parte te stesso. Poi ci sei tu, che sei l'altro suo amore, in cui lei realizza la sua felicità in modo egoista, la felicità di una donna che sta con l'uomo che desidera.Questi sono due mondi diversi, che in qualche modo si compensano, forse se vi foste incontrati in un altro momento della vostra vita sarebbe andata diversamente ma non è così, ora se lei dovesse cambiare qualcosa in questa situazione, porterebbe sicuramente dolore da una parte o dall'altra, forse a entrambi, sicuramente a se stessa e non sarebbe più la stessa donna, neppure per te. Solo questo volevo dirti, non volevo giudicare: credimi, la tua storia mi commuove invece, non sai quanto.


Ciao, ti ho appena dato la mia approvazione, per dire che concordo con quanto hai detto tanto nella sostanza quanto nella forma!

Zona dovrebbe rileggersi questo tuo intervento e riflettere, ma sono certo che lo faccia continuamente; vero è che una volta innamorati (persi) non è facile uscirne ma ce la si può fare, ed un espediente sarebbe quello di frapporre un po' di distacco con l'amante, cominciando a riportare se stessi al centro delle cose e dei pensieri.

Purtroppo le relazioni possono avere un decorso e portare alla felicità solo quando al contorno ci sono le condizioni giuste ed in questpo è fondamentale la collocazione temporale delle stesse nella vita dei due individui che la instaurano: è capitato a tutti, credo, di intraprendere una relazione con qualcuno per via di una fortissima compatibilità intellettiva ed attrazione fisica e di aver dovuto rinunciare alla stessa perchè uno dei due, se non entrambi,  non era pronto a scegliere l'altro. La storia di Zona rientra in questa casistica: lui sceglierebbe la sua amante ma lei non è pronta, e forse non lo sarà mai, semplicemente perchè non riesce a "cancellare" un marito, una famiglia, dei figli, una casa ed il vissuto insieme, e non riesce perchè, banalmente, non lo si può cancellare, loro ci saranno sempre. 

Capisco quanto sia difficile accettarlo ma se ci si vuole fare veramente del male la strada migliore è propio quella di incaponirsi e non arrendersi all'evidenza dei fatti.

Con la nostra volontà non possiamo cambiare il decorso di tutto quanto ci accade intorno ma possiamo cambiare il decorso della nostra vita affinchè ciò che ci accade intorno, almeno quello che potrebbe potenzialmente farci male, venga neutralizzato: nel caso specifico di Zona, credo che il distacco sia il vero cambiamento ed è ciò che potrebbe cambiare il decorso della sua storia con l'amante.

Non c'è bisogno di dire che queste sono considerazioni del tutto soggettive e frutto della mia esperienza di vita vissuta finquì, condivisibili o meno che siano.

Ciao.


----------



## Minerva (30 Settembre 2011)

zona conosce questa donna sommariamente , vivendo sempre piccoli spazi nei quali lei esprime solo una  parte di sé; si può davvero parlare di amore o lui ha semplicemente idealizzato e costruito un sentimento che non ha basi e spessore.
forse non ho letto abbastanza


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2011)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao, ti ho appena dato la mia approvazione, per dire che concordo con quanto hai detto tanto nella sostanza quanto nella forma!
> 
> Zona dovrebbe rileggersi questo tuo intervento e riflettere, ma sono certo che lo faccia continuamente; vero è che una volta innamorati (persi) non è facile uscirne ma ce la si può fare, ed un espediente sarebbe quello di frapporre un po' di distacco con l'amante, cominciando a riportare se stessi al centro delle cose e dei pensieri.
> 
> ...


Quoto...e mi dispiace di non poterti approvare!


----------



## lothar57 (30 Settembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> scusate ma io sto sucendo d auna storia e sono devastata
> ma coem si fa e penso a questa donna a scindersi così x così tanto tempo
> 
> insomma dopo un po' non si dovrebebf ae una scelta?
> ...


ma e'pieno di persone che vivono,male,facendo le/gli amanti per anni,giorni fa'ad una trasmissione radiofonica di Marco Balestri,parlano sempre di corna etc...ha telefonato un'invornita che da ben 5 anni e'amante di un tipo sposato.
Cara Rossi sono persone che non sanno decidersi,e che passeranno da un motel all'altro-
Spiace scriverlo,ma sono sicurissimo che questa oltre a Zona ne avra' 3 o 4,marito stambecco compreso....e li ruota,la sera si da al marito,la mattina a Zona,e il giorno dopo ad un'altro.
Lui vive dietro ad una donna che non sara'mai sua.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> hai ragione
> 
> lo pensavo pure io
> 
> ...


Sì, credo di sì, qualcosa passa anche se ci si sforza, è inevitabile, io sono fuori giri per altri motivi e mica sempre riesco a fare finta di nulla... ma siamo grandi, vero? abbiamo le spalle larghe noi... vero? Dai stringi i denti pure tu, è per questo che si diventa adulti, per riuscire a fare finta di niente per proteggere quelli che amiamo. A questo proposito... meglio che fuori giri ci resti solo tu in casa, ok? Tientela per te, ok?


----------



## MK (30 Settembre 2011)

Però Zona una ex moglie e dei figli li ha. E non li ha cancellati.


----------



## Carola (30 Settembre 2011)

si lo so


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> scusate ma io sto sucendo d auna storia e sono devastata
> ma coem si fa e penso a questa donna a scindersi così x così tanto tempo
> 
> insomma dopo un po' non si dovrebebf ae una scelta?
> ...


Ma infatti io credo che siano due tipi di amore diversi. E che lei sappia esattamente con chi voglia/debba stare. Probabilmente soffre ma la scelta che la fa meno soffrire è questa. Continuo a pensare, e posso sbagliarmi, che se si ama davvero prima o poi si scelga di stare con la persona che si ami. E allo stato attuale non mi sembra che lei stia


----------



## contepinceton (30 Settembre 2011)

blu ha detto:


> Stessi cercando risposte,ma in questo post non ci sono risposte per il Conte.
> 
> Il Conte ha una storia tutta sua,Disatro ha una storia tutta sua.
> 
> ...


Un giorno entro in confessionale e racconto la mia storia.
Ma non è una sola...è un contrappunto di storie.
Non na capisco l'utilità comunque...


----------



## Sole (30 Settembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non giustifico il tradimento figurati... ma io per amore... capisci l'amore vero, non l'imbarcata da sesso, ma quella roba che ti fa sentire un nodo dentro da voler ridere e piangere... io *capisco che a volte non si riesca a scegliere*, almeno fino a quando abbiamo l'illusione di non fare del male a nessuno.


Anni di una storia così, tenendo i piedi in due scarpe, sono troppi per non riuscire a scegliere.

Diciamo che dentro lei ha già scelto, altrimenti avrebbe lasciato il marito. Ma possiede la furbizia e l'egoismo necessari per non comunicare all'amante la sua decisione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Anni di una storia così, tenendo i piedi in due scarpe, sono troppi per non riuscire a scegliere.
> 
> Diciamo che dentro lei ha già scelto, altrimenti avrebbe lasciato il marito. Ma possiede la furbizia e l'egoismo necessari per non comunicare all'amante la sua decisione.


Hai ragione, non vuole, e temo che non lo farà fino a che non sarà costretta... uff però... sono d'accordo sull'egoismo... ma sulla furbizia... le dò il beneficio del dubbio.


----------



## zona del disastro (30 Settembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non intendevo dire che tu non la ami, o che non la ami abbastanza o che per te è solo sesso. Quello che intendevo dire è: lei ha una famiglia, un marito... tu non puoi competere con questo, tu puoi anche essere il grande amore della sua vita, ma non puoi paragonarti a questo. Perchè, visto che sei sposato lo sai, lei ha costruito qualcosa con quell'uomo, qualcosa di irripetibile, e direi che ama quello che ha costruito, non importano i motivi, se così non fosse sarebbe andata via. Quell'amore non ha nulla a che fare con quello che lei prova per te, quello è un amore adulto, fatto di sacrifici che non si rinfacciano e rinunce silenziose, è l'amore per la propria famiglia, quello in cui metti da parte te stesso. Poi ci sei tu, che sei l'altro suo amore, in cui lei realizza la sua felicità in modo egoista, la felicità di una donna che sta con l'uomo che desidera.Questi sono due mondi diversi, che in qualche modo si compensano, forse se vi foste incontrati in un altro momento della vostra vita sarebbe andata diversamente ma non è così, ora se lei dovesse cambiare qualcosa in questa situazione, porterebbe sicuramente dolore da una parte o dall'altra, forse a entrambi, sicuramente a se stessa e non sarebbe più la stessa donna, neppure per te. Solo questo volevo dirti, non volevo giudicare: credimi, la tua storia mi commuove invece, non sai quanto.


Hai scritto delle cose di una lucidita' assoluta, grazie Sbriciolata...credo di poter dire che la situazione e' quella che hai descritto. Ho gia' provveduto a salvare tuo post. Sai, sto mettendo insieme un bel volumetto con tutto quello che si e' scritto intorno alla storia di cui sono umile portatore. Non parlandone mai con nessuno, siete stati tutti fantastici. Tutti. Compresi quelli con cui,raramente, ho battibbeccato
Grazie ancora Sbric.


----------



## zona del disastro (30 Settembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Zona è bello leggerti, capisco quello che dici e provi perchè ci sono passata anch'io. Volevo solo dirti che non tutti riescono ad arrendersi all'amore, perchè fa male, fa ANCHE male. Ma se tutti provassero questi intensi sentimenti il mondo sarebbe migliore.


Grazie, cara...


----------



## zona del disastro (30 Settembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ok, io ho provato a immaginare: mettiamo che io anni fa mi fossi sposata con un altro, non l'uomo che è mio marito adesso,mettiamo che questo ipotetico uomo sia un brav'uomo, che mi ama, mi rispetta e non mi fa mancare nulla, che mi ha dato anche dei figli, a cui voglio bene. Poi a un certo punto, incontro Lui... Cosa sarebbe successo in questo scenario? Sarei stata capace di rinunciare ad un uomo a cui non riesco a non pensare, che mi ha fatto sentire parte di un tutto dal primo momento? E sarei stata capace di imporre dolore alla mia famiglia, ai miei figli? E poi, da donna matura, rinunciare a quello che ho, perdere tutto per un futuro incerto, per una storia bella vissuta da amanti, ma che magari nella quotidianità mi avrebbe deluso? Ma che donna sarei per dire: figli, marito, ho trovato l'amore, siete tanto cari ma lui mi fa sentire come se avessi ancora tutto da scoprire per cui vado via perchè... preferisco la mia felicità alla vostra? Non giustifico il tradimento figurati... ma io per amore... capisci l'amore vero, non l'imbarcata da sesso, ma quella roba che ti fa sentire un nodo dentro da voler ridere e piangere... io capisco che a volte non si riesca a scegliere, almeno fino a quando abbiamo l'illusione di non fare del male a nessuno.


Allora, pero', io mi vedo costretto ancora a ribadire che MAI ho pensato che la mia felicita' potesse passare per lo sfascio della sua famiglia o per l'infelicita' dei suoi figli o per il dolore della persona che e' suo marito. Non ho mai pensato che quella delle valigie e via a casa mia sia una soluzione, sarebbe grottesco e fuori ogni logica: lei vive una situazione familiare buona e serena, se nonostante cio' ha rischiato tanto mettendosi in una situazione difficile e' perche' lei ne aveva bisogno, quello era il suo livello psicologico di necessita'. Cio' non implica che da parte sua ci sia mai stato davvero desiderio di lasciare il marito, dovrebbe lasciare tutta una vita costruita in due in tanti anni. E se questi sono stati anche anni belli, come pare, cio' risulta evidentemente improponibile.
No, dunque, a separazioni e/o eventi traumatici: dico solo che la sua storia con me poteva essere gestita diversamente, con piu' coraggio(si), con piu' passione , piu' follia controllata, con meno dolore e giochi di potere, guardando a me con occhi meno timorosi e fidandosi di piu' dei suoi istinti, mettendo da parte il bilancino dei pro e dei contro, vivendo con piu' consapevolezza le sue emozioni con me( e' sempre stata reticente al riguardo). Lei ha vissuto male il suo rapporto con me, facendo vivere nell'angoscia me per salvaguardare suo marito(che non deve sapere) e la sua Realta', cosa encomiabile per carita', ma che alla fine ha avuto solo me come vittima sacrificale. Non le vorro' mai male. MAI. A modo suo e' stata premurosa, delicata( non potro' mai dimenticare i suoi "posso chiamarti"?, quando sapeva che sarei morto pur di sentirla...), saggia e mi ha dato tanto, l'uomo che sono adesso le deve moltra ci sentiamo, litighiamo spesso come due scemi, ridiamo insieme, parliamo dei figli, del lavoro...stiamo bene anche cosi'(io un po' meno in verita'), il filo che ci lega io credo non si spezzera' mai. E tuttavia, so bene che la maturita' poi alla fine consiste anche nella capacita' di guardare avanti, nel non restare bloccati a cio' che e' stato o che poteva essere. Un giorno mi svegliero' e sentiro' che in me manca qualcosa, e magari quando mi rendero' conto che manca la magia del sentimento che Lei mi suscitava ne moriro', salvo naturalmente( spero) farne le basi di una adeguata rinascita.


----------



## zona del disastro (30 Settembre 2011)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao, ti ho appena dato la mia approvazione, per dire che concordo con quanto hai detto tanto nella sostanza quanto nella forma!
> 
> Zona dovrebbe rileggersi questo tuo intervento e riflettere, ma sono certo che lo faccia continuamente; vero è che una volta innamorati (persi) non è facile uscirne ma ce la si può fare, ed un espediente sarebbe quello di frapporre un po' di distacco con l'amante, cominciando a riportare se stessi al centro delle cose e dei pensieri.
> 
> ...


Mi piace quello che scrivi e come ti poni,Ast, tuttavia specifico solo che dei figli li ho anche io e mai potrei cancellare la mia realta' con loro e, perche' no, con la mia ex moglie.
Dico solo che a volte, non poter scegliere e' inevitabile: e allora bisogna saper costruire BENE le cose, e vivere BENE entrambe le cose.Non e' vero che non si puo' stare a barcamenarsi tra due situazioni,: lo facciamo continuamente nella vita. Dunque, anche nei cosidetti "matrimoni ombra"(la definizione e'di Judith Brandt in "Tradire senza tradirsi", un libretto molto intrigante e piacevole) dovremmo muoverci cosi': si puo' fare. Basta volerlo.Ma ci vuole una sana dose di antiegotismo e spirito di sacrificio.


----------



## zona del disastro (30 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> zona conosce questa donna sommariamente , vivendo sempre piccoli spazi nei quali lei esprime solo una  parte di sé; si può davvero parlare di amore o lui ha semplicemente idealizzato e costruito un sentimento che non ha basi e spessore.
> forse non ho letto abbastanza


In una storia segreta, (con poche se non nulle possibilita' di vedersi davvero per conoscersi davvero), che dura da 4 anni circa si finisce per conoscere poco e male l'altro, e' vero.E' inoltre vero che si tende a idealizzare e a proiettare sulla altro desideri e immagini che vengono da noi. Ma se questo non e' amare, perche' dovrebbe esserlo la straziante quotidianita' fatta di malsopportazione protratta negli anni?Perche' dovrebbe esserlo il piegarsi, il tollerare, il mandare giu', l'inaridirsi dei propri sentimenti verso una persona con cui si sta assieme per inerzia e per i figli e per la casa e via dicendo?


----------



## zona del disastro (30 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma e'pieno di persone che vivono,male,facendo le/gli amanti per anni,giorni fa'ad una trasmissione radiofonica di Marco Balestri,parlano sempre di corna etc...ha telefonato un'invornita che da ben 5 anni e'amante di un tipo sposato.
> Cara Rossi sono persone che non sanno decidersi,e che passeranno da un motel all'altro-
> Spiace scriverlo,ma sono sicurissimo che questa oltre a Zona ne avra' 3 o 4,marito stambecco compreso....e li ruota,la sera si da al marito,la mattina a Zona,e il giorno dopo ad un'altro.Lui vive dietro ad una donna che non sara'mai sua.


Ok vogliamo fare i ridanciani, e sia ma ti assicuro che non e' il tipo di fare questa vita alla Sifredi femmina...


----------



## zona del disastro (30 Settembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Però Zona una ex moglie e dei figli li ha. E non li ha cancellati.


Quello che dicevo poco fa, appunto. Grazie MK


----------



## zona del disastro (30 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma infatti io credo che siano due tipi di amore diversi. E che lei sappia esattamente con chi voglia/debba stare. Probabilmente soffre ma la scelta che la fa meno soffrire è questa. Continuo a pensare, e posso sbagliarmi, che se si ama davvero prima o poi si scelga di stare con la persona che si ami. E allo stato attuale non mi sembra che lei stia


Che fai come Platone nel Crizia "e allora li riuni' e disse..." e non si e' mai saputo cosa)
A parte gli scherzi, credo si possa scegliere di restare con il compagno di una vita anche per motivi meno nobili dell'amore. Non credi?


----------



## zona del disastro (30 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Anni di una storia così, tenendo i piedi in due scarpe, sono troppi per non riuscire a scegliere.
> 
> Diciamo che dentro lei ha già scelto, altrimenti avrebbe lasciato il marito. Ma possiede la furbizia e l'egoismo necessari per non comunicare all'amante la sua decisione.


Discorso inappuntabile, se non fosse che tra noi e' SEMPRE stato chiaro che lei MAI avrebbe lasciato il marito. Ed e' altresi' stato sempre chiaro che io ero e sono assolutamente daccordo con questa dolorosa necessita'. Del resto, se cio' accadesse, e lei per ipotesi venisse a vivere da me, il rapporto nascerebbe gia' defunto perche' alprimo screzio lei mi rinfaccerebbe la cosa, io me la prenderei e poi la conoscerei per quello che e' e lei me e insomma finirebbe tutto nella rovina.
No, io da lei voglio solo che continui la nostra relazione, magari con un po' di coraggio in piu' e meno calcolo. Punto.
ps Sole, non ti arrabbiare, ma i piedi in due scarpe ce li hanno tutti.


----------



## blu (30 Settembre 2011)

*Ecco perche'*



zona del disastro ha detto:


> Discorso inappuntabile, se non fosse che tra noi e' SEMPRE stato chiaro che lei MAI avrebbe lasciato il marito. Ed e' altresi' stato sempre chiaro che io ero e sono assolutamente daccordo con questa dolorosa necessita'. Del resto, se cio' accadesse, e lei per ipotesi venisse a vivere da me, il rapporto nascerebbe gia' defunto perche' alprimo screzio lei mi rinfaccerebbe la cosa, io me la prenderei e poi la conoscerei per quello che e' e lei me e insomma finirebbe tutto nella rovina.
> No, io da lei voglio solo che continui la nostra relazione, magari con un po' di coraggio in piu' e meno calcolo. Punto.
> ps Sole, non ti arrabbiare, ma i piedi in due scarpe ce li hanno tutti.



Non amo portare le scarpe...


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Settembre 2011)

*Bene*



zona del disastro ha detto:


> Discorso inappuntabile, se non fosse che tra noi e' SEMPRE stato chiaro che lei MAI avrebbe lasciato il marito. Ed e' altresi' stato sempre chiaro che io ero e sono assolutamente daccordo con questa dolorosa necessita'. No, io da lei voglio solo che continui la nostra relazione, magari con un po' di coraggio in piu' e meno calcolo. Punto.



Allora non avevo capito un (...),bene contento te contenti tutti.

E dire che per due sere ho seguito la tua storia con molta attenzione,ora ti ricatta pure dicendoti o cambi residenza o  non mi vedrai piu' ,ma,ti dice anche che lei vorrebbe avrebbe voglia di vederti....
Non mi piacciono le telenovelas ,cambio canale.
Adios amigos e in bocca al lupo in tutti i sensi,ciao.

Blu


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Allora, pero', io mi vedo costretto ancora a ribadire che MAI ho pensato che la mia felicita' potesse passare per lo sfascio della sua famiglia o per l'infelicita' dei suoi figli o per il dolore della persona che e' suo marito.


 Infatti non era per te ... capisco bene la rabbia che hai espresso in qualche momento, quando la vorresti lì e lei non c'è, era per dire che, avendo provato l'amore, capisco come lei si senta spaccata in due e che non è facile liquidarla con un 'è un'egoista, avrà sicuro altri amanti'... a volte l'amore nasce come certi alberi, che li vedi nei posti più improbabili, tutti storti perchè non c'era spazio e ti chiedi... com'è possibile, quando la quercia comprata al vivaio, concimata e curata è misera e moribonda, che un albero che nessuno aveva voluto cresca tanto forte, in mezzo a sassi e senz'acqua?


----------



## zona del disastro (30 Settembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Infatti non era per te ... capisco bene la rabbia che hai espresso in qualche momento, quando la vorresti lì e lei non c'è, era per dire che, avendo provato l'amore, capisco come lei si senta spaccata in due e che non è facile liquidarla con un 'è un'egoista, avrà sicuro altri amanti'... a volte l'amore nasce come certi alberi, che li vedi nei posti più improbabili, tutti storti perchè non c'era spazio e ti chiedi... com'è possibile, quando la quercia comprata al vivaio, concimata e curata è misera e moribonda, che un albero che nessuno aveva voluto cresca tanto forte, in mezzo a sassi e senz'acqua?[/QUOTE]
> 
> Non ho parole sei molto poetica, Sbr. Grazie. Di cuore.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Ottobre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Allora, pero', io mi vedo costretto ancora a ribadire che MAI ho pensato che la mia felicita' potesse passare per lo sfascio della sua famiglia o per l'infelicita' dei suoi figli o per il dolore della persona che e' suo marito. Non ho mai pensato che quella delle valigie e via a casa mia sia una soluzione, sarebbe grottesco e fuori ogni logica: lei vive una situazione familiare buona e serena, se nonostante cio' ha rischiato tanto mettendosi in una situazione difficile e' perche' lei ne aveva bisogno, quello era il suo livello psicologico di necessita'. Cio' non implica che da parte sua ci sia mai stato davvero desiderio di lasciare il marito, dovrebbe lasciare tutta una vita costruita in due in tanti anni. E se questi sono stati anche anni belli, come pare, cio' risulta evidentemente improponibile.
> No, dunque, a separazioni e/o eventi traumatici: dico solo che la sua storia con me poteva essere gestita diversamente, con piu' coraggio(si), con piu' passione , piu' follia controllata, con meno dolore e giochi di potere, guardando a me con occhi meno timorosi e fidandosi di piu' dei suoi istinti, mettendo da parte il bilancino dei pro e dei contro, vivendo con piu' consapevolezza le sue emozioni con me( e' sempre stata reticente al riguardo). Lei ha vissuto male il suo rapporto con me, facendo vivere nell'angoscia me per salvaguardare suo marito(che non deve sapere) e la sua Realta', cosa encomiabile per carita', ma che alla fine ha avuto solo me come vittima sacrificale. Non le vorro' mai male. MAI. A modo suo e' stata premurosa, delicata( non potro' mai dimenticare i suoi "posso chiamarti"?, quando sapeva che sarei morto pur di sentirla...), saggia e mi ha dato tanto, l'uomo che sono adesso le deve moltra ci sentiamo, litighiamo spesso come due scemi, ridiamo insieme, parliamo dei figli, del lavoro...stiamo bene anche cosi'(io un po' meno in verita'), il filo che ci lega io credo non si spezzera' mai. E tuttavia, so bene che la maturita' poi alla fine consiste anche nella capacita' di guardare avanti, nel non restare bloccati a cio' che e' stato o che poteva essere. Un giorno mi svegliero' e sentiro' che in me manca qualcosa, e magari quando mi rendero' conto che manca la magia del sentimento che Lei mi suscitava ne moriro', salvo naturalmente( spero) farne le basi di una adeguata rinascita.


Maddai che non muori...


----------



## aristocat (1 Ottobre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Io non interpreto. L'interpretazione la riservo ai responsi della Sibilla o ai Rig Veda. Al resto dedico lettura. Se quello che leggo lo disapprovo lo scrivo, lo dico, lo manifesto. Punto.
> Io non mi prendo confidenze. Non so che farmene. Critico i punti di vista che non approvo, come vedo fai anche tu. Che ti prendi la confidenza di dirmi che sono peggiorato, che prendo a pesci in faccia( ma quando? )qualcuno a cui ho gia' chiesto scusa per i modi con cui mi ci sono rivolto, che ribadisco non mi appartengono ma che sono spiegabili, forse,  con lo stress accumulato in 4 anni quasi.
> In passato, su questo forum, a volte ho fatto un po' il buffone divertito,( ma avevo l'angoscia dentro), ora magari ci riesco meno, chiedo venia per questa mancanza.
> Io credo che ci sia molta presunzione e supponenza in giro. E poca voglia sincera di capire le altrui motivazioni.
> Scusa, cmq, non offenderti se non la penso come te.


Sui pesci in faccia: mi sembra di aver letto "Donnine", "Andate all'inferno" o qualcosa di simile, per quello mi è parso che si andasse un po' oltre la critica per sconfinare nell'insulto fine a sé stesso. Se poi ho interpretato male, me ne scuso :condom:
Zona... io non voglio prendermi confidenze indebite ma ultimamente ho un po' l'impressione che se noi, commentando la tua storia, scriviamo che il tuo è un "grande amore" invece che "Grande Amore" con le iniziali maiuscole, già ti incazzi e sfoderi l'artiglio....
Massimo rispetto per quella che chiami la tua "angoscia dentro", per i tuoi sentimenti . Però molte persone qui dentro sono messe come te, vivono tanta inquietudine, poi magari possono scegliere se aprirsi oppure tenersi tutto per sé, però ecco... prima di inveire per un commento che pensi non sia azzeccato ti chiedo - a te che sei persona intelligente (oltre che simpatico nonostante tutto ) - di mantenerti un po' più "soft"....se vuoi, se puoi ...
Tanto troverai sempre chi vede le cose da un'angolazione diversa dalla tua, e che non se la sente di "consolarti" con un abbraccio. C'est la vie 

ari


----------



## aristocat (1 Ottobre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Essendoci di mezzo anche i MIEI figli, ritengo di averne diritto.
> La vita e' una.
> *Chi si illude a 50 anni di rifarsi una nuova vita lo puo' fare. Senza coinvolgere altri. Senza mettere in mezzo i figli, che sono miei come suoi*. Figli che non hanno nessuna colpa delle nostre cazzate e che non meritano patrigni e matrigne, salvo fatta naturalmente la buona fede di questi ultimi...
> Certo, Aris, non mi pare che tu stia eccellendo in capacita' di non prendere indebite confidenze....


 Ops. Mi sembra una visione un po' radicale .
Io credo questo, Zona. Un figlio non può pretendere che mamma o papà che non si amano più, poi non possano trovare più una brava persona che li ami e che voglia bene ai suoi figli. Una mamma è anche una donna che ha tutto il diritto a un po' di affetto, vicinanza, intimità con un uomo che ama (stesso dicasi di un papà/uomo verso un'altra donna). La crescita di un figlio secondo me è molto più "autentica" se si arriva presto a capire questo concetto.

Per questo, secondo me, non hai diritto di veto sulle scelte sentimentali della tua ex moglie.

Mio parere eh. 
ari


----------



## aristocat (1 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Un sorriso e un abbraccio a te
> tu leggi libri e pensi a lei .....
> sei un uomo speciale e lei questo lo sa
> *nella prigione della famiglia mulino bianco* !


 Scusa eh Stellanuova, ma prima di definire "prigione" la famiglia che lei stessa sta contribuendo a crescere e da cui comunque non pensa minimamente di allontanarsi... ce ne vòle secondo me :singleeye:


----------



## lothar57 (1 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Maddai che non muori...


attento amico...si e'offeso perche'ho osato dire che,e'abbastanza ovvio,la sua amante lo considera uno dei tanti da scoparsi,ogni tanto.E fa'benissimo perche'e'un'uomo senza palle,che corre dietro al niente,con me una cosi'sarebbe durata 3 mesi,e anche tu avresti fatto lo stesso,questo si fa'prendere in giro da 4 anni!!!
Zona non te la prendere,io scrivo quello che penso,sono tre mesi che racconti queste cose,e non hai fatto niente per metterla in riga...anzi sei comandato da lei..che probabilmente ride di gusto..


----------



## aristocat (1 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non intendevo dire che tu non la ami, o che non la ami abbastanza o che per te è solo sesso. Quello che intendevo dire è: lei ha una famiglia, un marito... tu non puoi competere con questo, tu puoi anche essere il grande amore della sua vita, ma non puoi paragonarti a questo. Perchè, visto che sei sposato lo sai, lei ha costruito qualcosa con quell'uomo, qualcosa di irripetibile, e direi che ama quello che ha costruito, non importano i motivi, se così non fosse sarebbe andata via. Quell'amore non ha nulla a che fare con quello che lei prova per te, quello è un amore adulto, fatto di sacrifici che non si rinfacciano e rinunce silenziose, è l'amore per la propria famiglia, quello in cui metti da parte te stesso. Poi ci sei tu, che sei l'altro suo amore, in cui lei realizza la sua felicità in modo egoista, la felicità di una donna che sta con l'uomo che desidera.Questi sono due mondi diversi, che in qualche modo si compensano, forse se vi foste incontrati in un altro momento della vostra vita sarebbe andata diversamente ma non è così, ora se lei dovesse cambiare qualcosa in questa situazione, porterebbe sicuramente dolore da una parte o dall'altra, forse a entrambi, sicuramente a se stessa e non sarebbe più la stessa donna, neppure per te. Solo questo volevo dirti, non volevo giudicare: credimi, la tua storia mi commuove invece, non sai quanto.


Sbriciolata, grazie


----------



## aristocat (1 Ottobre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Tanto troverai sempre chi vede le cose da un'angolazione diversa dalla tua, e che non se la sente di "consolarti" con un abbraccio. C'est la vie
> 
> ari


Non ho finito di parlare, che spunti fuori tu..... :mexican:



lothar57 ha detto:


> attento amico...si e'offeso perche'ho osato dire che,e'abbastanza ovvio,la sua amante lo considera uno dei tanti da scoparsi,ogni tanto.E fa'benissimo perche'e'un'uomo senza palle,che corre dietro al niente,con me una cosi'sarebbe durata 3 mesi,e anche tu avresti fatto lo stesso,questo si fa'prendere in giro da 4 anni!!!
> Zona non te la prendere,io scrivo quello che penso,sono tre mesi che racconti queste cose,e non hai fatto niente per metterla in riga...anzi sei comandato da lei..che probabilmente ride di gusto..


----------



## astonished (1 Ottobre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Mi piace quello che scrivi e come ti poni,Ast, tuttavia *specifico solo che dei figli li ho anche io e mai potrei cancellare la mia realta' con loro e, perche' no, con la mia ex moglie.*
> Dico solo che a volte, non poter scegliere e' inevitabile: e allora bisogna saper costruire BENE le cose, e vivere BENE entrambe le cose.Non e' vero che non si puo' stare a barcamenarsi tra due situazioni,: lo facciamo continuamente nella vita. Dunque, anche nei cosidetti *"matrimoni ombra"*(la definizione e'di Judith Brandt in "Tradire senza tradirsi", un libretto molto intrigante e piacevole) dovremmo muoverci cosi': si puo' fare. Basta volerlo.Ma ci vuole una sana dose di antiegotismo e *spirito di sacrificio.*




Ciao Zona,
si è vero, tu sei stato sposato ed hai dei figli, questo lo ricordo, ma rispetto alla tua amante ci sono un paio di differenze sostanziali:


Ti poni nei suoi confronti come uomo libero (=single) mentre Lei è impegnata (=sposata)
E' una donna ed è una mamma: per una mamma credo sia di gran lunga più difficile decidere di buttarsi in una relazione extraconiugale rispetto a quanto non sia per un uomo,pur trattandosi di un padre (il legame Mamma-figli è di gran lunga più intenso, viscerale e carnale di quello Padre-figli)

Se il primo dei due punti ti pone automaticamente in una condizione sfavorevole, sia sul piano pratico che sul piano psicologico (quando torni la sera a casa non c'è nessuno ad aspettarti mentre lei ha un marito e dei figli che richiedono attenzioni ma ne ricambiano anche e questo, checchè possa dirne lei, costituisce un'ancora, spesso di salvataggio) , il secondo dei due punti precedenti fa si che sia del tutto improbabile che lei possa lasciare la sua famiglia: è possibile ma assai improbabile a meno chè non sia il marito a voler rompere la relazione perchè magari scopre il di Lei tradimento.

Riguardo a quanto appena detto, so che hai ribadito il fatto di non averle mai chiesto di lasciare la sua famiglia e che reclami solo di poterla vivere di più: ma non pensi che questo la esponga automaticamente a dei rischi troppo grandi le cui implicazioni sarebbero proprio la disgregazione della sua famiglia?

Tu da Lei cosa vuoi? Vuoi viverla? Non puoi: forse Lei ti ha chiesto di cambiare città perchè attualmente vivete vicino e questo vi espone a rischi, d'altra parte se tu ti trasferissi a distanza di sicurezza lei probabilmente ti vivrebbe, se non di più, senz'altro meglio, intendo con meno pensieri per la testa e minor ansia di essere visti da qualcuno che vi conosce, ma questo riporterebbe il rischio in alto perchè probabilmente i suoi temporanei congedi dal matrimonio sarebbero di durata maggiore (vista la maggiore distanza che vi separerebbe) e la finestra temporale in cui il marito potrebbe porsi la tipica domanda "ma dov'è finita mia moglie?" giustificherebbe la stessa, alla quale, la moglie, prima o poi, dovrebbe dare una risposta.

Per quanto riguarda i matrimoni ombra, a me non risulta che sotto quell'ombra ci sia tanta gente felice che giace rilassata su un'amaca degustando un cocktail esotico: piuttosto mi sembra che sotto l'ombra di quei matrimoni paralleli ci sia il sacrificio rappresentato dal fatto di dover rinunciare a vivere la propria vita e la propria felicità alla luce del sole, quella che invece ci sarebbe se davvero si volesse vivere quella relazione.

Capisco perfettamente il tuo stato d'animo, ci sono passato anch'io, sono caduto anch'io vittima di questo meccanismo infernale che ti tiene tra le grinfie di una donna per la quale rappresenti il più bel complemento della sua vita che potesse capitargli (ma di cui potrebbe fare dolorosamente a meno qualora tu alzassi la posta delle tue richieste), è quel meccanismo che ti tiene in uno stato di incertezza perenne, continua, che fa si che tu viva un alternarsi di emozioni positive e negative, di pensieri contrastanti che ti fanno spaziare su tutto l'arco dei possibili stati d'animo sublimando quello in cui finalmente puoi averla per te per poche ore, magari giusto il tempo di vedervi, bere un caffè, fare l'amore per poi rivestirvi di corsa perché lei deve andare.....intanto il tuo tempo passa, lei torna dalla sua famiglia, tu rimani lì solo a pensare a lei e giù, pigi il tasto del countdown aspettando il suo prossimo ritorno: è vita questa? 

In tutto questo gioca molto il fatto che ti sei separato e che "probabilmente", seppur a livello inconscio, vivi ancora il dolore della separazione e cerchi un "risarcimento" dalla vita, forse vuoi dimostrare di saper amare...non so, riflettici, potrebbe essere anche questo a giocare un ruolo fondamentale.

Mi permetto di ipotizzare su cosa ti spinge a tenerti legato a Lei perchè ci sono alcune similitudini tra la mia e la tua storia, (stessa età, entrambi separati.....) io però non ho dei figli.

Nella vita ho incontrato molte donne che rientrano nella categoria che io definisco "*donne_vorrei_ma_non_posso*" (ed ovvio che ci sia anche la categoria al maschile):beh, mi sono stufato perchè sono quelle donne che ti portano molto vicino a ciò che vorresti (una relazione con loro) ma non abbastanza da averlo, proprio perchè non possono ma ti dicono che vorrebbero!...non funziona così....da adulti ci si esprime chiaramente senza "se" e senza "ma".


Se dalle tue parti c'è bel tempo come quì da me, prendi un paio di scarpe da running e fatti una bella corsetta all'aria aperta, suda, respira profondamente e comincia a comunicare con il tuo corpo, vedrai che di lì a poco comincerai a comunicare anche con te stesso....e funziona  è un primo passo per iniziare a prenderti veramente cura di Te:up:

Buon weekend Zona.

Ciao


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Allora, pero', io mi vedo costretto ancora a ribadire che MAI ho pensato che la mia felicita' potesse passare per lo sfascio della sua famiglia o per l'infelicita' dei suoi figli o per il dolore della persona che e' suo marito. Non ho mai pensato che quella delle valigie e via a casa mia sia una soluzione, sarebbe grottesco e fuori ogni logica: lei vive una situazione familiare buona e serena, se nonostante cio' ha rischiato tanto mettendosi in una situazione difficile e' perche' lei ne aveva bisogno, quello era il suo livello psicologico di necessita'. Cio' non implica che da parte sua ci sia mai stato davvero desiderio di lasciare il marito, dovrebbe lasciare tutta una vita costruita in due in tanti anni. E se questi sono stati anche anni belli, come pare, cio' risulta evidentemente improponibile.
> No, dunque, a separazioni e/o eventi traumatici: dico solo che la sua storia con me poteva essere gestita diversamente, con piu' coraggio(si), con piu' passione , piu' follia controllata, con meno dolore e giochi di potere, guardando a me con occhi meno timorosi e fidandosi di piu' dei suoi istinti, mettendo da parte il bilancino dei pro e dei contro, vivendo con piu' consapevolezza le sue emozioni con me( e' sempre stata reticente al riguardo). Lei ha vissuto male il suo rapporto con me, facendo vivere nell'angoscia me per salvaguardare suo marito(che non deve sapere) e la sua Realta', cosa encomiabile per carita', ma che alla fine ha avuto solo me come vittima sacrificale. Non le vorro' mai male. MAI. A modo suo e' stata premurosa, delicata( non potro' mai dimenticare i suoi "posso chiamarti"?, quando sapeva che sarei morto pur di sentirla...), saggia e mi ha dato tanto, l'uomo che sono adesso le deve moltra ci sentiamo, litighiamo spesso come due scemi, ridiamo insieme, parliamo dei figli, del lavoro...stiamo bene anche cosi'(io un po' meno in verita'), il filo che ci lega io credo non si spezzera' mai. E tuttavia, so bene che la maturita' poi alla fine consiste anche nella capacita' di guardare avanti, nel non restare bloccati a cio' che e' stato o che poteva essere. Un giorno mi svegliero' e sentiro' che in me manca qualcosa, e magari quando mi rendero' conto che manca la magia del sentimento che Lei mi suscitava ne moriro', salvo naturalmente( spero) farne le basi di una adeguata rinascita.


Bel post


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Che fai come Platone nel Crizia "e allora li riuni' e disse..." e non si e' mai saputo cosa)
> A parte gli scherzi, credo si possa scegliere di restare con il compagno di una vita anche per motivi meno nobili dell'amore. Non credi?


Mi piacerebbe pensare di no. Ma sono una inguaribile romantica. Per come la vedo io tu sei per lei quello che era il mio amante per me. Ore di spensieratezza, un momento tutto suo dove staccare la spina. Una persona che le fa ritrovare il suo lato femminile, che la apprezza dopodichè la sua famiglia e suo marito restano le basi su cui ha fondato la sua vita. La lega a te un profondo affetto ma non un sentimento tale da farle rischiare più di quello che sta rischiando. Purtroppo per te le cose sono diverse e questo ti porta a soffrire.


----------



## zona del disastro (1 Ottobre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ops. Mi sembra una visione un po' radicale .
> Io credo questo, Zona. Un figlio non può pretendere che mamma o papà che non si amano più, poi non possano trovare più una brava persona che li ami e che voglia bene ai suoi figli. Una mamma è anche una donna che ha tutto il diritto a un po' di affetto, vicinanza, intimità con un uomo che ama (stesso dicasi di un papà/uomo verso un'altra donna). La crescita di un figlio secondo me è molto più "autentica" se si arriva presto a capire questo concetto.
> 
> Per questo, secondo me, non hai diritto di veto sulle scelte sentimentali della tua ex moglie.
> ...


I pareri sono tutti rispettabili,per carita'.
Le ricerche psicopedagogiche dimostrano che i bambini,anche i ragazzini,  percepiscono la mamma e il papa' e loro stessi come una totalita' come qualcosa che va al di la' della somma delle sue parti. Una crescita che vada in altre direzioni, implicanti autonomie e valutazioni sull'essere uomo o essere donna, sono del tutto discordanti rispetto alla psiche dei figli.
Dunque, anche per questo continuo a ritenere giustificata la mia ingerenza nelle cose della mia ex. Solo in quanto ci sono anche i miei figli di mezzo. Per il resto, di quello che lei fa o pensa o sente, me ne frego...si puo' dire?
Ciao Ar


----------



## lothar57 (1 Ottobre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Non ho finito di parlare, che spunti fuori tu..... :mexican:


sei troppa buona mia cara gattina...
facciamo cosi'...

Zona se sei invornito peggio per te.....al mondo servono anche i romantici piangenti e appunto invorniti come te..mica possono essere tutti Lothar no???????


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Ottobre 2011)

astonished ha detto:


> ........è quel meccanismo che ti tiene in uno stato di incertezza perenne, continua, che fa si che tu viva un alternarsi di emozioni positive e negative, di pensieri contrastanti che ti fanno spaziare su tutto l'arco dei possibili stati d'animo sublimando quello in cui finalmente puoi averla per te per poche ore, magari giusto il tempo di vedervi, bere un caffè, fare l'amore per poi rivestirvi di corsa perché lei deve andare.....intanto il tuo tempo passa, lei torna dalla sua famiglia, tu rimani lì solo a pensare a lei e giù, pigi il tasto del countdown aspettando il suo prossimo ritorno: è vita questa?





astonished ha detto:


> Se dalle tue parti c'è bel tempo come quì da me, prendi un paio di scarpe da running e fatti una bella corsetta all'aria aperta, suda, respira profondamente e comincia a comunicare con il tuo corpo, vedrai che di lì a poco comincerai a comunicare anche con te stesso....e funziona  è un primo passo per iniziare a prenderti veramente cura di Te:up:


Stra-quoto.


----------



## zona del disastro (1 Ottobre 2011)

Per Astonished:
grazie, mi hai fornito spunti di riflessione assolutamente congrui e pregnanti. 
 Commentero' quando avro' assimilato bene quello che scrivi, e su cui ti anticipo che sono daccordo al 90 per cento...grazie ancora.
ps si, e' bel tempo anche qui...e incomincia a essere bel tempo anche dentro di me. Forse...


----------



## astonished (1 Ottobre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Per Astonished:
> grazie, mi hai fornito spunti di riflessione assolutamente congrui e pregnanti.
> Commentero' quando avro' assimilato bene quello che scrivi, e su cui ti anticipo che sono daccordo al 90 per cento...grazie ancora.
> ps si, e' bel tempo anche qui...e incomincia a essere bel tempo anche dentro di me. Forse...


Ciao Zona,
noi possiamo ipotizzare in base a quello che ci racconti: solo tu sai come stanno veramente le cose tra Voi. Io mi sono espresso in base a quanto ho vissuto ed ho capito finora ed anche io sono solo all'inizio del mio persorso di ripresa ma, seguendo quanto ti ho scritto poc'anzi, e mi fa piacere che ti abbia dato qualcosa su cui riflettere, posso dirti che sto molto meglio ma più di ogni altra cosa sono sereno ed in uno stato d'animo che mi permette di approcciarmi con chiunque mi sia di fronte senza la pretesa di un ritorno egoistico, specie nei confronti delle donne e, beninteso, queste rimangono anche per me un cruccio ed un mistero :carneval: non credere che io sia esentato dal dover passare momenti negativi.

Di nuovo: buon weekend :up:

Ciao


----------



## contepinceton (1 Ottobre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Non ho finito di parlare, che spunti fuori tu..... :mexican:


Lothar appare sempre dove serve...
Ma parlando con lui di certe cose, ti confermo che lui ha ragione.
La sua visione disincantata e materialista...paga...
Infatti eheheheheheeh...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sei troppa buona mia cara gattina...
> facciamo cosi'...
> 
> Zona se sei invornito peggio per te.....al mondo servono anche i romantici piangenti e appunto invorniti come te..mica possono essere tutti Lothar no???????


Vero i romantici piangenti ottengono sempre e solo di farsi maltrattare dalle donne...


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero i romantici piangenti ottengono sempre e solo di farsi maltrattare dalle donne...


da certe donne.....


----------



## contepinceton (1 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> da certe donne.....


Vero: da quelle di cui si sono innamorati come dei deficenti cretini adolescenti.
Le amiche invece li trattano come dei re.
Per me ha ragione astonished a sto giro.
E guarda che bene che sta...


----------



## zona del disastro (1 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> da certe donne.....


..................................................................................


----------



## MK (1 Ottobre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Ma se questo non e' amare, perche' dovrebbe esserlo la straziante quotidianita' fatta di malsopportazione protratta negli anni?Perche' dovrebbe esserlo il piegarsi, il tollerare, il mandare giu', l'inaridirsi dei propri sentimenti verso una persona con cui si sta assieme per inerzia e per i figli e per la casa e via dicendo?


Esattamente. Ma questo lo puoi dire quando quel tipo di amore passionale l'hai provato. Non a tutti succede.


----------



## MK (1 Ottobre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ops. Mi sembra una visione un po' radicale .
> Io credo questo, Zona. Un figlio non può pretendere che mamma o papà che non si amano più, poi non possano trovare più una brava persona che li ami e che voglia bene ai suoi figli. Una mamma è anche una donna che ha tutto il diritto a un po' di affetto, vicinanza, intimità con un uomo che ama (stesso dicasi di un papà/uomo verso un'altra donna). La crescita di un figlio secondo me è molto più "autentica" se si arriva presto a capire questo concetto.
> 
> Per questo, secondo me, non hai diritto di veto sulle scelte sentimentali della tua ex moglie.
> ...


Ari però se il futuro compagno ha a che fare con i figli è giusto che il padre ne sia al corrente. I figli hanno due genitori e questo riferimento non deve mai svanire. Anche davanti al compagno/a migliore del mondo.


----------



## Daniele (1 Ottobre 2011)

C'è chi non si inaridisce e vive felice, c'è chi prova la passione bruciante e poi scopre che è solo il sedere a bruciare...dopo. Passione bruciante? Già vissuta e già cassata come cazzata, come non amore, come desiderio più che altro, ma il vero amore non è per nulla quello che brucia, è quello che porta serenità.
Amore è serenità, passione è sesso. Esistono amori passionali, esistono anche passioni senza amore o amori senza passione, ma cosa è meglio della serenità interiore, di quel equilibrio che è perfetto, di vedere il mondo attorno a noi e capire qualsiasi cosa? 
La tua situazione è di disequilibrio totale, da persona che ha provato l'equilibrio una volta posso dirti che puoi anche amare, ma amore è biunivoco, dall'altra parte tu sei solo una evasione e mi chiedo, perchè ti vuoi così tanto male da diventare oggetto di persona e non persona?


----------



## aristocat (1 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ari però se il futuro compagno ha a che fare con i figli è giusto che il padre ne sia al corrente. I figli hanno due genitori e questo riferimento non deve mai svanire. Anche davanti al compagno/a migliore del mondo.


 Ma infatti è al corrente. Ma il "potere di veto" su certe scelte è altra cosa


----------



## MK (1 Ottobre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma infatti è al corrente. Ma il "potere di veto" su certe scelte è altra cosa


Fuori di casa secondo me si può fare quello che si vuole, ma in casa (quando magari la casa è quella coniugale e l'ex marito paga pure il mutuo) con i figli no. Ci vuole l'accordo di entrambi i genitori.


----------



## Mari' (1 Ottobre 2011)

Noi tutti commettiamo lo stesso errore :yes: pensiamo che l'amore e' unico e uguale per tutti, ci sono tanti tipi d'amore ... ci sono amori che ti aiutano a credere, a costruire, a migliorarti/si, sono i piu' ambiti ... poi ci sono amori distruttivi, disperati ... amori passionali che sembrano delle belve e ti divorano fisicamente e spiritualmente, questi io li chiamo "amori maledetti".

Nella vita bisogna avere culo  e non tutti ne sono provvisti :mrgreen:


----------



## aristocat (1 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Fuori di casa secondo me si può fare quello che si vuole, ma in casa (quando magari la casa è quella coniugale e l'ex marito paga pure il mutuo) con i figli no. Ci vuole l'accordo di entrambi i genitori.


 Per un nuovo matrimonio? Non conosco la situazione di Zona, non so com'è il nuovo compagno della ex moglie... comunque, se ci fosse la storia del mutuo vale la pena rivedere i termini degli accordi di divorzio. Che contribuisca anche il neomarito! Ma se è una storia seria, costruttiva, progettuale, se ci credono fortemente entrambi, non vedo perché dire no a una "famiglia allargata"...


----------



## MK (1 Ottobre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Per un nuovo matrimonio? Non conosco la situazione di Zona, non so com'è il nuovo compagno della ex moglie... comunque, se ci fosse la storia del mutuo vale la pena rivedere i termini degli accordi di divorzio. Che contribuisca anche il neomarito! Ma se è una storia seria, costruttiva, progettuale, se ci credono fortemente entrambi, non vedo perché dire no a una "famiglia allargata"...


Anche per una convivenza. La famiglia allargata si crea col consenso di entrambi secondo me. Ci possono essere altri figli, altri ex compagni. Comunque nel caso di convivenza comprovata legalmente la moglie che vive nella casa coniugale ne perde il diritto.


----------



## aristocat (1 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Anche per una convivenza. *La famiglia allargata si crea col consenso di entrambi secondo me*. Ci possono essere altri figli, altri ex compagni. Comunque nel caso di convivenza comprovata legalmente la moglie che vive nella casa coniugale ne perde il diritto.


 Ah ecco, allora sicuramente l'ex moglie di Zona avrà valutato che, risposandosi, perderebbe l'assegnazione della casa coniugale... Parlando di "convivenze", la scelta di contrarre matrimonio piuttosto che vivere "more uxorio" è molto personale, intima e al posto di questa ex moglie vivrei come una violenza il fatto che il mio ex marito (che peraltro mi ha "scaricata" per primo) non mi permetta di voltare pagina come voglio e dico io...


----------



## Mari' (1 Ottobre 2011)

MK, Ari  siete in OT  ... Zona e' qui per l'amante e non per la ex moglie.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (1 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> C'è chi non si inaridisce e vive felice, c'è chi prova la passione bruciante e poi scopre che è solo il sedere a bruciare...dopo. Passione bruciante? Già vissuta e già cassata come cazzata, come non amore, come desiderio più che altro, ma il vero amore non è per nulla quello che brucia, è quello che porta serenità.
> Amore è serenità, passione è sesso. Esistono amori passionali, esistono anche passioni senza amore o amori senza passione, ma cosa è meglio della serenità interiore, di quel equilibrio che è perfetto, di vedere il mondo attorno a noi e capire qualsiasi cosa?
> La tua situazione è di disequilibrio totale, da persona che ha provato l'equilibrio una volta posso dirti che puoi anche amare, ma amore è biunivoco, dall'altra parte tu sei solo una evasione e mi chiedo, perchè ti vuoi così tanto male da diventare oggetto di persona e non persona?


Il secondo che ti quoto


----------



## Sole (1 Ottobre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Sole, non ti arrabbiare, ma i piedi in due scarpe ce li hanno tutti.


Sì, ho usato il plurale in modo inopportuno, grazie Zona per avermelo fatto notare.
Ma è la seconda volta che mi chiedi di non arrabbiarmi e non capisco perchè, visto che chi si è arrabbiato e mi ha offeso sei stato tu.

Guarda, io sono felice quando qualcuno mi fa notare dove sbaglio, se lo fa nel mio interesse e non con l'intento di mortificarmi.


----------



## Carola (3 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il secondo che ti quoto


daniele ha modi spicci am mi ci ritrovo tanto con quello che dice
amore =serenità

nel mioc asoe ra così
adesso non è serentià ma quando hai un marito ceh non c'è mai e da x scontato che tu ce la faccia sempre da sola
è partito x stati uniti per 15 giorni

io sono nela cacca su 3 figli uno malato da gestire senza nonni tate su tate  io trasferta a roma nonni kaput

lui nemmeno mi cheide come farò..da x scontato che io ce la faccia
sei forte ros lo so

ora mi manda mail in cui mi dice che sbaglia a dare x scontato..ma è già quasi in volo e i prossimi 15 gg sono come sempre cazzi miei

io volevo una famiglia un marito un filo più presente
lui una moglie casalinga che si beasse della posizione del marito alias non pretendesse amore passione presenza

è chiaro che quando non hai più cerchi fuori scusate
non x goistificarsi


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Ottobre 2011)

A Zona...

C'è qualcosa che ti potrebbe fare decidere di chiudere con la tua strega?
O sei, assolutamente e definitivamente, convinto di continuare così per tutta la vita?


----------



## Carola (3 Ottobre 2011)

si zona ho letto la tua storia e va been tutto ma davvero mi sembri una persona così ricca e così sprecata x sta donna
che avrà tutti is uoi validissimi motivi ma tu non vorresti di più? per la tua persona?
va bene un po' ma tutta la vita così....
penso che tu possa meritarti di meglio adesso



Nausicaa ha detto:


> A Zona...
> 
> C'è qualcosa che ti potrebbe fare decidere di chiudere con la tua strega?
> O sei, assolutamente e definitivamente, convinto di continuare così per tutta la vita?


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Ottobre 2011)

Zona, una mia conoscente, single, si è innamorata di un uomo sposato.
innamorata cotta.
All'inizio poi lei era per lui semplicemente un giochino sessuale. Telefonata-scopata. lei viveva delle briciole della sua vita privata, davvero, lui non le raccontava nulla, e lei si teneva come un tesoro i minuscoli accenni che raccoglieva. (adesso le cose sono un pò diverse)
Lei ha sempre saputo che lui non avrebbe mai lasciato la sua famiglia, anzi, lei diceva che lo amava CON la sua famiglia, qualunque cosa intendesse dire. Addirittura se lui preso da passione diventava poco cauto lei lo richiamava all'ordine.
L'ho vista piangere diverse volte, perchè lui le mancava.
Ma ha sempre detto di essere felice di quello che aveva, era una scelta consapevole, non era amareggiata.
Penso che fosse un amore un pò come il tuo... ma se lei fosse qua, non credo che avrebbe scelto come nick Zona del Disastro, ma qualcosa come Innamorata.
Chiaro che non inneggio a questo tipo di rapporto, ma cmq lei mi sembrava molto più serena di te.

Che cosa c'è di diverso secondo te?
Te lo chiedo sul serio... se sei così convinto delle tue scelte, perchè sei così infelice?


----------



## zona del disastro (3 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A Zona...
> 
> C'è qualcosa che ti potrebbe fare decidere di chiudere con la tua strega?O sei, assolutamente e definitivamente, convinto di continuare così per tutta la vita?


Un'altra strega !!
ps io nel mio cuore la decisione l'ho presa, ora sta a me metterla in pratica...
Con tutto il dolore e l'angoscia, ma e' chiaro che cosi' non posso continuare.
Ciao Nausicaa


----------



## zona del disastro (3 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Zona, una mia conoscente, single, si è innamorata di un uomo sposato.
> innamorata cotta.
> All'inizio poi lei era per lui semplicemente un giochino sessuale. Telefonata-scopata. lei viveva delle briciole della sua vita privata, davvero, lui non le raccontava nulla, e lei si teneva come un tesoro i minuscoli accenni che raccoglieva. (adesso le cose sono un pò diverse)
> Lei ha sempre saputo che lui non avrebbe mai lasciato la sua famiglia, anzi, lei diceva che lo amava CON la sua famiglia, qualunque cosa intendesse dire. Addirittura se lui preso da passione diventava poco cauto lei lo richiamava all'ordine.
> ...


Perche' lei non mi ama.Punto.


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Ottobre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Perche' lei non mi ama.Punto.


Banalità in ordine sparso...

Il tuo amore ha, o ha avuto, comunque un senso grandissimo, e non viene inficiato dal suo possibile non amore per te. Ami, o hai amato, per essere felice tu. Che non abbia funzionato, non toglie i momenti belli che hai avuto.

Scoprirai che la tua vita può essere ancora sconvolta, che sia da un'altra strega, una fata, una donna in carne ed ossa (auspicabilmente). Ti sembrerà assurdo forse ora, ma te lo assicuro... le magie capitano quando sei pronto ad accoglierle.

L'amarezza può scomparire. Scomparirà. Se non perseveri nel farti del male...

Un aneddoto o due per incoraggiarti... una mia amica viene lasciata dal fidanzato "storico"... pianti a non finire, "non troverò mai più nessuno come lui!!!" Un mese dopo, incontra l'attuale marito e padre dei suoi figli. Scoperta incredibile... è mooooolto meglio del vecchio fidanzato, in tutto  E soprattutto, migliore o peggiore che sia in realtà... la rende felice.
Un amico, ormai disilluso sulla possibilità di trovare l'amore... indovina... incontra la donna della sua vita e scopre che la realtà è meglio dei sogni.
La direttrice 60enne di una scuola... separata, divorziata, si è risposata 3 anni fa. Felice come una adolescente.
Un volontario di una associazione benefica, anche lui 60 anni. Lasciato da una moglie piuttosto orrida, rasseegnato a vivere in solitudine la vecchiaia... indovina? 
Ne ho altri se vuoi


----------



## zona del disastro (3 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Banalità in ordine sparso...
> 
> Il tuo amore ha, o ha avuto, comunque un senso grandissimo, e non viene inficiato dal suo possibile non amore per te. Ami, o hai amato, per essere felice tu. Che non abbia funzionato, non toglie i momenti belli che hai avuto.
> Scoprirai che la tua vita può essere ancora sconvolta, che sia da un'altra strega, una fata, una donna in carne ed ossa (auspicabilmente). Ti sembrerà assurdo forse ora, ma te lo assicuro... le magie capitano quando sei pronto ad accoglierle.
> ...


La penso cosi' anch io  Grazie, cara...
ps ne verro' fuori. E forse, proprio perche' ho scritto che ne verro' fuori sono gia' fuori senza saperlo e nonostante quello che ancora sento per lei...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Ottobre 2011)

Ecco come va a finire...

[video=youtube;4mX7ugJ5NM8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mX7ugJ5NM8&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Ottobre 2011)

*Incantatrice*

Hei Disastro,bene!!!

E non andarci a letto con crudelia e neppure in hotel e in macchia ti incanterebbe nuovamente...

E pian piano disintossicati di sms,chiamate e via via,dai che non ti meriti cosi' poco dalla vita!

Ciao blu


----------

